# HR2x and R22 0x034C - Discussion



## Doug Brott

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software version 0x034C.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163484

Issues Only thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163486

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## Doug Brott

Apparently someone has received a new national release:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163476

Enjoy .. It will likely be staggered and take a few weeks to reach everyone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

While I do not have one myself, based on previous reports, it will be interesting to see how HR22 users report on this new National release.

In the past, there were some performance "issues" apparently, and this release should show some noticable signs of improvement along those lines.


----------



## SpringsMTBR

Its obvious what some of these features and improvements are, but some are not so obvious - can anyone explain what some of these are? I saw a YouTube video about DoublePlay which was very helpful, but I can't find specifics on these other features. Thanks in advance.

New features

* TVMail
* Live Extension

Improved/Updated

* 1080p/24 TV compatibility
* Series Link deletion from To Do List
* Conflict Information on To Do List


----------



## Sartori

And what doubleplay means.....


----------



## Doug Brott

SpringsMTBR said:


> Its obvious what some of these features and improvements are, but some are not so obvious - can anyone explain what some of these are? I saw a YouTube video about DoublePlay which was very helpful, but I can't find specifics on these other features. Thanks in advance.
> 
> New features
> 
> * TVMail
> * Live Extension
> 
> Improved/Updated
> 
> * 1080p/24 TV compatibility
> * Series Link deletion from To Do List
> * Conflict Information on To Do List


We'll have a better set of documentation up later today, but quickly ..

TVMail is basically the messages that you access via your DIRECTV remote.

Live Extension is a feature that prompts you to add more time when setting up a recording of a live program (Football, American Idol, etc.)

1080p/24 TV compatibility basically means that some sets that may have been having problems will work correctly now with 1080p programming.

Series link deletion from To Do List .. pretty much what it says here. Previously you could not delete a series link from the To Do List. You had to go to the prioritizer to do this.

Conflict Information on To Do List .. There is more detailed information provided in the To Do List when there is a conflict. If, for example, you were scheduled to record 3 programs at the same time (impossible with only 2 tuners), then it should now be even more clear as to why that third program is not recording.


----------



## puffnstuff

Sartori said:


> And what doubleplay means.....


DLB sort of.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sartori said:


> And what doubleplay means.....


You can "play" 2 programs at the same time and toggle between the two of them. If you are familiar with Dual live Buffers, This is what DoublePlay is. I even know who came up with that name  .

Check this thread out: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163476


----------



## bigbenny13

what is meant by audio/video improvements specifically?


----------



## Shades228

bigbenny13 said:


> what is meant by audio/video improvements specifically?


Who knows they don't release specifics about each issue they just give information on what aspects they have changed but not what changed for each item.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bigbenny13 said:


> what is meant by audio/video improvements specifically?


Typically those are performance improvements and minor User Interface cleanup and enhancements.


----------



## TBlazer07

They've inproved the audio clarity of the Brrrriiiip and the video stays black longer. :lol: (just kidding of course, no idea what it means).



bigbenny13 said:


> what is meant by audio/video improvements specifically?


----------



## SpringsMTBR

Doug Brott said:


> We'll have a better set of documentation up later today, but quickly ..
> 
> TVMail is basically the messages that you access via your DIRECTV remote.
> 
> Live Extension is a feature that prompts you to add more time when setting up a recording of a live program (Football, American Idol, etc.)
> 
> 1080p/24 TV compatibility basically means that some sets that may have been having problems will work correctly now with 1080p programming.
> 
> Series link deletion from To Do List .. pretty much what it says here. Previously you could not delete a series link from the To Do List. You had to go to the prioritizer to do this.
> 
> Conflict Information on To Do List .. There is more detailed information provided in the To Do List when there is a conflict. If, for example, you were scheduled to record 3 programs at the same time (impossible with only 2 tuners), then it should now be even more clear as to why that third program is not recording.


Thanks Doug - that helps a lot.


----------



## Drew2k

There's a great *First Look at the Fall 2009 Update* here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163505


----------



## MadManNBama

Wow guys! DLB finally? I don't believe it.... Its been such a long wait, and just in time for football season. Live extensions is another goodie that I will be happy to have. I get so pissed when recording baseball and miss the 9th inning in a close game!


----------



## joshjr

WinstonSmith said:


> I have been waiting for this since the days of my HR250 TiVo.
> 
> This is the reason TiVo was the best it ever got. I used these things like mad.
> 
> Now, I'm going to love my DirecTV box.


When we finally get it. I called the VP of CS's office this morning and they dont have anything on this software build lol. I found that hard to believe since there are people with the build already. Thats pretty abnormal.


----------



## Doug Brott

joshjr said:


> When we finally get it. I called the VP of CS's office this morning and they dont have anything on this software build lol. I found that hard to believe since there are people with the build already. Thats pretty abnormal.


Why would you call the VP of CS's office to ask what's in the release? Is the information provided here not enough?


----------



## HoTat2

joshjr said:


> When we finally get it. I called the VP of CS's office this morning and they dont have anything on this software build lol. I found that hard to believe since there are people with the build already. Thats pretty abnormal.


I personally have mostly given up on any areas at DirecTV which formally interact with the public being on top off the latest happenings and disseminating technically accurate information on their systems and pretty much have to rely on forums like this one or SatelliteGuys nowadays.

To me it seems the technical people who really know what's going on at DirecTV do not answer phones, e-mails, or post to internet discussion groups with the public.


----------



## joshjr

Doug Brott said:


> Why would you call the VP of CS's office to ask what's in the release? Is the information provided here not enough?


I didnt call to see what was in the release. I called to see when I might get it.


----------



## inkahauts

joshjr said:


> I didnt call to see what was in the release. I called to see when I might get it.


Staggered ands Random, as was mentioned at the beginning of this thread. CS would never have this info...


----------



## joshjr

inkahauts said:


> Staggered ands Random, as was mentioned at the beginning of this thread. CS would never have this info...


I expected the VP of CS's office to have something on it if its officially in the field. I figured for sure if its out they had to have some kind of a schedule. Guess not.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joshjr said:


> I didnt call to see what was in the release. I called to see when I might get it.


Administration folks don't keep intimate tabs on production items - at any company.

This is likely how most companies would have handled it.


----------



## joshjr

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Administration folks don't keep intimate tabs on production items - at any company.
> 
> This is likely how most companies would have handled it.


I guess this is the IT/CS part of me coming out. I work for a gaming company and there is no way we can release a version of software in the field and not have information on it. Guess every company is different.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joshjr said:


> I guess this is the IT/CS part of me coming out. I work for a gaming company and there is no way we can release a version of software in the field and not have information on it. Guess every company is different.


Again.......you contacted the adiminstrative area. Rarely a source of production information at *any *company....

I work for a Fortune 500 provider of software, and can assure you that few in administration have a clue on versions and their contents. Thats what Operations people are there for.

By the way....the thread on the rollout clearly states that while the release has recently started....it may take time to get across the country. This has been the case with almost every update the past few years.

There is also a detailed description of the release contents.


----------



## joshjr

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Again.......you contacted the adiminstrative area. Rarely a source of production information at *any *company....
> 
> I work for a Fortune 500 provider of software, and can assure you that few in administration have a clue on versions and their contents. Thats what Operations people are there for.
> 
> *By the way....the thread on the rollout clearly states that while the release has recently started....it may take time to get across the country.* This has been the case with almost every update the past few years.
> 
> There is also a detailed description of the release contents.


I read that the first time but was just curious if I could find out when my area was slated thats all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joshjr said:


> I read that the first time but was just curious if I could find out when my area was slated thats all.


Understand that.....but calling someone in an Administrative area for that information is likely not the best use of your time.

Assuming things go left to right on the map (as most common), you will likely see something some time the first half of this next week. At least that's a viable guestimate.


----------



## Doug Brott

joshjr said:


> I expected the VP of CS's office to have something on it if its officially in the field. I figured for sure if its out they had to have some kind of a schedule. Guess not.


The best I can tell, it's pretty much a random process these days. Perhaps there is a schedule somewhere deep within DIRECTV, but it's not something that is widely available.

As for when you will get it? Since NFL starts in roughly 3 weeks, I have a strong suspicion that everyone will have it by then. It won't be much longer regardless of who you are.


----------



## joshjr

Doug Brott said:


> The best I can tell, it's pretty much a random process these days. Perhaps there is a schedule somewhere deep within DIRECTV, but it's not something that is widely available.
> 
> As for when you will get it? Since NFL starts in roughly 3 weeks, I have a strong suspicion that everyone will have it by then. It won't be much longer regardless of who you are.


Thanks. Guess I will check daily to see when my DVR downloads the new version.


----------



## ncxcstud

Awesome update, but a question...why would someone want to hide HD channels? Even on SDTVs, the HD channels are much clearer and sharper correct? Just something that I thought was interesting.

DLB is awesome . Or, at least it will be once it comes down the pipe to me in Alabama


----------



## jdspencer

Now that I have added the HR23 to the HR20, I wonder which one will get this update first?



ncxcstud said:


> Awesome update, but a question...why would someone want to hide HD channels? Even on SDTVs, the HD channels are much clearer and sharper correct? Just something that I thought was interesting....


Probably so that they don't have the top/bottom bars on a 4:3 TV when watching HD content.


----------



## ncxcstud

jdspencer said:


> Now that I have added the HR23 to the HR20, I wonder which one will get this update first?
> 
> Probably so that they don't have the top/bottom bars on a 4:3 TV when watching HD content.


I was just thinking the same thing...though I'd take the better picture than the picture that doesn't quite take up the entire screen


----------



## cariera

ncxcstud said:


> why would someone want to hide HD channels? Even on SDTVs, the HD channels are much clearer and sharper correct?


For someone with no HDTVs in their home and living in an MPEG4 market they would be taken to the HD version of the channel. Since they don't subscribe to HD access, they would see some sort of error screen - "x721", "SFSS" or a blank screen (I don't know which). With the ability to hide HD duplicates they should in theory be able to directly tune to the SD version.


----------



## apabruce

Has anybody with the new release tested the "faster restarts?" Curious to see if it really makes a difference.


----------



## RunnerFL

joshjr said:


> I read that the first time but was just curious if I could find out when my area was slated thats all.


It's not necessarily done by area. When it's staggered you even have situations were multiple DVR households don't get it on all DVR's in one day, sometimes days or weeks apart.

Relax, and be patient. You'll get it.


----------



## RunnerFL

joshjr said:


> Thanks. Guess I will check daily to see when my DVR downloads the new version.


Turn off the blue ring. If you turn your DVR on one day and the blue ring is back on then you got it.


----------



## RunnerFL

apabruce said:


> Has anybody with the new release tested the "faster restarts?" Curious to see if it really makes a difference.


Makes a huge difference... Once you get the update reboot and watch, you'll be amazed. This, for me, is one of the best improvements in this update.


----------



## billsharpe

joshjr said:


> When we finally get it. I called the VP of CS's office this morning and they dont have anything on this software build lol. I found that hard to believe since there are people with the build already. Thats pretty abnormal.


You expected the VP to be working Sunday? Surely you jest


----------



## joshjr

billsharpe said:


> You expected the VP to be working Sunday? Surely you jest


You never speak to the VP but the VP CS's office has people there on Sunday's yes. I have spoke with them several times on Sundays in the past.


----------



## joshjr

RunnerFL said:


> Turn off the blue ring. If you turn your DVR on one day and the blue ring is back on then you got it.


I have a HR20-100, how do I turn the blue ring off?


----------



## dpeters11

joshjr said:


> I have a HR20-100, how do I turn the blue ring off?


If I remember right, press the left and right buttons by the ring. I believe there are several levels before off, but it will turn off eventually.


----------



## Jhon69

joshjr said:


> I have a HR20-100, how do I turn the blue ring off?


Try pressing the left and right arrow on the DVR at the same time.


----------



## jdspencer

It seems that having an interactive channel displayed hinders turning off the blue ring.

I press and hold the left button and then press the right one four times to turn the blue ring off.


----------



## joshjr

So after turning off the blue ring it will turn back on once the new software downloads? Other then for this use is there any other reasons to turn on or off the blue ring?


----------



## kevinwmsn

I turn off the blue ring on the bedroom DVR because it makes the room too bright to go to sleep. I could "turn off" the dvr to turn off all the lights but that kills the buffers.


----------



## sigma1914

kevinwmsn said:


> I turn off the blue ring on the bedroom DVR because it makes the room too bright to go to sleep. *I could "turn off" the dvr to turn off all the lights but that kills the buffers.*


No it doesn't. It buffers whatever channel you last had on.


----------



## bobnielsen

sigma1914 said:


> No it doesn't. It buffers whatever channel you last had on.


Not if you unplug it  Of course, you won't get the update, either. I put my bedroom DVR in the VCR drawer of an old TV stand, since my wife was complaining about the LEDs.


----------



## gully_foyle

joshjr said:


> So after turning off the blue ring it will turn back on once the new software downloads? Other then for this use is there any other reasons to turn on or off the blue ring?


If the machine reboots, the light will come back on. Other than that, there is no reason to turn it on unless you want a bright blue light in your media room.


----------



## dreadlk

Would a forced update make the receiver get the update?
Also I see no mention of menu navigation and channel changes being sped up, I thought that was one of the things this update would fix? Or does that fall under the broad catagory of UIPolishing?


----------



## texasbrit

dreadlk said:


> Would a forced update make the receiver get the update?
> Also I see no mention of menu navigation and channel changes being sped up, I thought that was one of the things this update would fix? Or does that fall under the broad catagory of UIPolishing?


No, a forced update will just get you your current version again. Until your DVR is designated by DirecTV for the new release, you won't get it.


----------



## Drew2k

texasbrit said:


> No, a forced update will just get you your current version again. Until your DVR is designated by DirecTV for the new release, you won't get it.


Important clarification: Forcing an update will pull whichever NR is in the stream that the box is authorized to receive. If the box is running test software, which only streams at specific times, forcing an update outside of those special times would pull in a national release - either the brand new one (0x034B, if authorized) or the previous NR (more than likely this is the one the user would get).


----------



## Doug Brott

yes, please do not force a download .. It will do nothing to change when you receive the never version of firmware.


----------



## kakster

Does anyone know the improvements that were made to Parental Controls?

Thanks.


----------



## ben jammin

So DLBs are here. Now when are we getting multi-room viewing? Having to explain to my wife why we don't have MRV when all our friends with U-Verse do is getting old.


----------



## Doug Brott

ben jammin said:


> So DLBs are here. Now when are we getting multi-room viewing? Having to explain to my wife why we don't have MRV when all our friends with U-Verse do is getting old.


Best guess is late this year or early next year .. There is no official time table.


----------



## toofastgtp

*Edit:*
I got it. I reset again stated to watch patch adams on 242 then went to local ABC again then started double play. It went to 242. Decided to go to 269 when i was still on channel 242. Went to go back to 242 from down arrow it went back to ABC. So i went to the channel i no longer wanted buffered then went to a channel i wanted to buffer and now it toggles between the 2 i wanted. So in end, change channels from the channel you no longer want to buffer. [/end edit]

Ok so can someone explain how to correctly use double play? For some reason i don't think it is working for me like it is suppose to be.

Example:

Im on channel 269 last channel i was on was 242.
Tried to start double play but when i hit down arrow twice it took be to channel 201. Hit down arrow again it took me to 242 and will only toggle between those two channels. I have rest. Started double play. This time i was on my local ABC then went to 501 hit down twice and it went to channel 269.

I honestly dont know what is going on or am i just using it wrong.
HR20-700.

I have also noticed that i have lost TV apps they just want load.


----------



## Techie

34b works on my 23-600 but not on my 23-700. I get the 312 update again,tried a soft reset as well as a hard reset. This is not the first time this has happened to me. Don't be frustrated if this happens to you. It may take days for the 23-700 to accept the new release as it rolls out across the country.


----------



## say-what

toofastgtp said:


> *Edit:*
> I got it. I reset again stated to watch patch adams on 242 then went to local ABC again then started double play. It went to 242. Decided to go to 269 when i was still on channel 242. Went to go back to 242 from down arrow it went back to ABC. So i went to the channel i no longer wanted buffered then went to a channel i wanted to buffer and now it toggles between the 2 i wanted. So in end, change channels from the channel you no longer want to buffer. [/end edit]
> 
> Ok so can someone explain how to correctly use double play? For some reason i don't think it is working for me like it is suppose to be.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Im on channel 269 last channel i was on was 242.
> Tried to start double play but when i hit down arrow twice it took be to channel 201. Hit down arrow again it took me to 242 and will only toggle between those two channels. I have rest. Started double play. This time i was on my local ABC then went to 501 hit down twice and it went to channel 269.
> 
> I honestly dont know what is going on or am i just using it wrong.
> HR20-700.
> 
> I have also noticed that i have lost TV apps they just want load.


The first time you use Double Play after a software update, it will go to ch 201 on the other tuner, otherwise it will go to the last channel tuned by the background tuner.

So to buffer 2 channels you want, say espn (206) and nfl (214), do this.

1) tune to 206
2) press down arrow (twice if 1st time activating, once if DP is active)
3) tune to 214
4) press down arrow to return to 206
5) press down arrow to return to 214
6) repeat 4 & 5 as necessary

Double Play just switches between the tuners, you still need to select a channel to buffer when tuned to each tuner. Multiple channel changes on one tuner will not affect the channel being buffered on the other tuner.


----------



## HRJustin

Techie said:


> 34b works on my 23-600 but not on my 23-700. I get the 312 update again,tried a soft reset as well as a hard reset. This is not the first time this has happened to me. Don't be frustrated if this happens to you. It may take days for the 23-700 to accept the new release as it rolls out across the country.


Are you trying to force your DVRs to download this new release? It really is a waste of time if this is what your trying to do. D* releases new software in stages staggered randomly. So that means the new firmware is only in the stream for download at certian specific times. It will automatically get pushed to each DVR eventually.


----------



## MartyS

joshjr said:


> So after turning off the blue ring it will turn back on once the new software downloads? Other then for this use is there any other reasons to turn on or off the blue ring?


Another option, I think, would be to put the DVR in standby when you're not using it. When the new software is downloaded to the unit (yes it will download in standby) and the unit reboots, it will not be in standby, and the lights will be on.


----------



## RunnerFL

MartyS said:


> Another option, I think, would be to put the DVR in standby when you're not using it. When the new software is downloaded to the unit (yes it will download in standby) and the unit reboots, it will not be in standby, and the lights will be on.


Actually it will go back into standby...


----------



## dodge boy

All I can say is R22 With HD


----------



## Baconbeard

What is Directv Cinema?


----------



## Grentz

Sounds good, glad to see another NR. This should be one a lot of people like


----------



## The Merg

Baconbeard said:


> What is Directv Cinema?


DirecTV Cinema is the new incarnation of the DirecTV Top Movies. It used to be the second tab on the PlayList. It has been removed from there and is now on the menu under the OnDemand menu option.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

What I'm interested in is that the First Look states that DirecTV Cinema is *now* available without broadband. When it was TopMovies, it was downloaded to the receivers via satellite and not broadband. Even though they moved how to locate it, how has that changed?

- Merg


----------



## Mike Greer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> While I do not have one myself, based on previous reports, it will be interesting to see how HR22 users report on this new National release.
> 
> In the past, there were some performance "issues" apparently, and this release should show some noticable signs of improvement along those lines.


I don't think I would say 'apparently'  but I am interested in what anyone with an upgraded HR22 is seeing. I have not been 'blessed' with the updated so I'll have to wait...

I did play with my neighbor's HR21 for few minutes last night - his is upgraded - I didn't have much time but the performance seemed about the same as before the upgrade.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## adkinsjm

joshjr said:


> You never speak to the VP but the VP CS's office has people there on Sunday's yes. I have spoke with them several times on Sundays in the past.


Those workers are just people who have worked at the call centers for a long-enough time. I worked for E* in its headquarters as a customer service agent several years ago and those who dealt with customer escalations were just those who lasted a year or more.


----------



## uteotw

kakster said:


> Does anyone know the improvements that were made to Parental Controls?
> 
> Thanks.


I would like to know the details on this as well, if anyone knows (or knows where I can find out specifically).


----------



## Doug Brott

uteotw said:


> I would like to know the details on this as well, if anyone knows (or knows where I can find out specifically).


It is now possible to hide adult channels without blocking the titles from shows like South Park.


----------



## Maleman

HRJustin said:


> Are you trying to force your DVRs to download this new release? It really is a waste of time if this is what your trying to do. D* releases new software in stages staggered randomly. So that means the new firmware is only in the stream for download at certian specific times. It will automatically get pushed to each DVR eventually.


Does the software get pushed when the machine is on or off? Or is the machine on all the time whether its powered on or not?

Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott

Maleman said:


> Does the software get pushed when the machine is on or off? Or is the machine on all the time whether its powered on or not?
> 
> Thanks


When it's time .. your machine will download automatically, but it must be plugged in. It is OK if your machine is in Standby.


----------



## cygnusloop

Maleman said:


> Does the software get pushed when the machine is on or off? Or is the machine on all the time whether its powered on or not?
> 
> Thanks


Yes the SW will get pushed when the box is in STANDBY. And, to answer you second question, unless it's unplugged, it's always on, save for the front panel lights and the video/audio outputs.


----------



## yippy47

Finally some form of DLB BUT this will be horrible for older and forgetful people - having to reactivate the feature -

I have a feeling either because of patent and/or these machines are functionally unable (either cause of resources or the way resources or allocated or other reasons) to have this feature 24/7 capable without reactivation

So DirecTV go back to the drawing board and make this feature not need activation every 2 hours OR make it a selectable feature people can turn on or off (like Suggestions were on TIVO)

if not will have to wait till TRUE DLB on the 2010 Tivo's

this Double Play is a nice try but still not TRUE DLB


----------



## trdrjeff

Doug Brott said:


> It is now possible to hide adult channels without blocking the titles from shows like South Park.


Does this mean title searches don't pull in all the Porn titles too? :bang


----------



## dbronstein

RunnerFL said:


> Makes a huge difference... Once you get the update reboot and watch, you'll be amazed. This, for me, is one of the best improvements in this update.


How often do you reboot that this makes a difference? I'm not being snarky, I'm genuinely curious. I've had my HR-20 about 18 months and I've rebooted it maybe 10 times, so the start up time doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## yippy47

From reading your PDF - Please correct me if I am wrong - But the way it is worded it seems like it will not work if you are recording 1 show and flipping to a live channel that is not recording (meaning not recording to your play list)


----------



## yippy47

Also changing Customer Care to TV Mail is a silly name change

should be something like DirecTV Customer News Mail


----------



## dreadlk

Thanks.



texasbrit said:


> No, a forced update will just get you your current version again. Until your DVR is designated by DirecTV for the new release, you won't get it.


----------



## SlimyPizza

yippy47 said:


> Finally some form of DLB BUT this will be horrible for older and forgetful people - having to reactivate the feature -
> 
> I have a feeling either because of patent and/or these machines are functionally unable (either cause of resources or the way resources or allocated or other reasons) to have this feature 24/7 capable without reactivation
> 
> So DirecTV go back to the drawing board and make this feature not need activation every 2 hours OR make it a selectable feature people can turn on or off (like Suggestions were on TIVO)
> 
> if not will have to wait till TRUE DLB on the 2010 Tivo's
> 
> this Double Play is a nice try but still not TRUE DLB


I agree. Why have Double Play turn itself off?? Why not remain functional all the time? Seems strange....

I thought the new TiVo unit was coming out this year? I'm behind in reading the threads here. Is it 2010 now?


----------



## Doug Brott

yippy47 said:


> Finally some form of DLB BUT this will be horrible for older and forgetful people - having to reactivate the feature -


Exactly what would these older and forgetful people do if they had a TiVo .. press the down arrow? Isn't that what you do with DoublePlay? If DoublePlay is not active, a message is displayed to let you know that it's not active and then turns it on with a second key press.

Just not getting how this is "horrible." :shrug:


----------



## Blurayfan

The Merg said:


> What I'm interested in is that the First Look states that DirecTV Cinema is *now* available without broadband. When it was TopMovies, it was downloaded to the receivers via satellite and not broadband. Even though they moved how to locate it, how has that changed?
> 
> - Merg


I believe this is referring to DirecTV Cinema VOD channel 1100 is accessable without broadband now. Any pushed movies that are viewable can be started from this page.


----------



## Doug Brott

SlimyPizza said:


> I agree. Why have Double Play turn itself off?? Why not remain functional all the time? Seems strange....
> 
> I thought the new TiVo unit was coming out this year? I'm behind in reading the threads here. Is it 2010 now?


There are other features that make use of the background tuner. When DoublePlay is active, you have exclusive use of the background tuner. When DoublePlay is not active, DIRECTV may use that tuner for additional features such as DIRECTV Cinema.


----------



## DogLover

dbronstein said:


> How often do you reboot that this makes a difference? I'm not being snarky, I'm genuinely curious. I've had my HR-20 about 18 months and I've rebooted it maybe 10 times, so the start up time doesn't really matter to me.


For most people, it probably doesn't happen that often. Of course, there are some people whose power company or internal wiring doesn't supply a clean, consistant voltage level. If they aren't on a UPS, they can find themselves reboot while watching TV. A shorter reboot time will make them happy.


----------



## dreadlk

So from this I gather you have to initiated DP every single time you want it in order for it work! If thats the case this is a Snake oil solution, they are basicaly just setting up the down arrow as an unmarked recording button.

Why cant it just be that you can press the Previous channel and then use the Transport buttons to navigate with both buffers



say-what said:


> The first time you use Double Play after a software update, it will go to ch 201 on the other tuner, otherwise it will go to the last channel tuned by the background tuner.
> 
> So to buffer 2 channels you want, say espn (206) and nfl (214), do this.
> 
> 1) tune to 206
> 2) press down arrow (twice if 1st time activating, once if DP is active)
> 3) tune to 214
> 4) press down arrow to return to 206
> 5) press down arrow to return to 214
> 6) repeat 4 & 5 as necessary
> 
> Double Play just switches between the tuners, you still need to select a channel to buffer when tuned to each tuner. Multiple channel changes on one tuner will not affect the channel being buffered on the other tuner.


----------



## DogLover

yippy47 said:


> Also changing Customer Care to TV Mail is a silly name change
> 
> should be something like DirecTV Customer News Mail


While that might be more fully descriptive, it is an awfully long name for a menu item. How many people won't understand "TV Mail" once they have clicked on it and seen it once or twice?


----------



## DogLover

yippy47 said:


> From reading your PDF - Please correct me if I am wrong - But the way it is worded it seems like it will not work if you are recording 1 show and flipping to a live channel that is not recording (meaning not recording to your play list)


A background recording will turn DP off, unless it happens to record on the channel that tuner was already tuned to. However, you can turn double play back on, and then use the down arrow to toggle between a live (non-recording) program, and a program being recorded.


----------



## dreadlk

I like the sound of this, the current 8 minute reboot is horrible, how fast does it do it after the update?



RunnerFL said:


> Makes a huge difference... Once you get the update reboot and watch, you'll be amazed. This, for me, is one of the best improvements in this update.


----------



## stlmike

Doug Brott said:


> There are other features that make use of the background tuner. When DoublePlay is active, you have exclusive use of the background tuner. When DoublePlay is not active, DIRECTV may use that tuner for additional features such as DIRECTV Cinema.


If that is true, then perhaps they could make it optionally always on. They could warn the user that if they choose to do that, they would lose certain functionality, but I for one would be willing to accept that. How did/does Tivo overcome this problem?


----------



## vikecowboy

For the next release??? - 

A filter for only viewing channels you recieve when viewing on Demand shows??

Would be nice. 

Thanks for the info on the new release.


----------



## SlimyPizza

stlmike said:


> If that is true, then perhaps they could make it optionally always on. They could warn the user that if they choose to do that, they would lose certain functionality, but I for one would be willing to accept that. How did/does Tivo overcome this problem?


I agree. Seems strange to have to manually activate DP every day or when recording another show, etc.


----------



## DogLover

SlimyPizza said:


> I agree. Seems strange to have to manually activate DP every day or when recording another show, etc.


Give it a few weeks of use. I think you'll find it's not a big deal.


----------



## Doug Brott

The Merg said:


> What I'm interested in is that the First Look states that DirecTV Cinema is *now* available without broadband. When it was TopMovies, it was downloaded to the receivers via satellite and not broadband. Even though they moved how to locate it, how has that changed?
> 
> - Merg


For those without broadband,

In the past, yes, there were some titles via the Sat Link that would show up in the Showcase area. These titles would rotate often and if you weren't around to catch the showing while it was in the showcase area, you might miss it. Once it cycled off of the list, you were no longer able to view the movie if you do not have broadband. The movies will generally cycle off of the list much sooner than the expiration date.

Now, if you go to the showing and select record, the movie is immediately transferred from the reserved portion of your HDD to your playlist area. These movies are now available to be purchased/watched at a later time up until the expiration date.


----------



## Doug Brott

stlmike said:


> If that is true, then perhaps they could make it optionally always on. They could warn the user that if they choose to do that, they would lose certain functionality, but I for one would be willing to accept that. How did/does Tivo overcome this problem?


This is not something that is going to change. It's really not a big deal to turn it on when you want to use it. The worst thing you will ever miss out on is some random content on one tuner that you might want to rewind and watch. The other "foreground" tuner is still available for you to do this now. Generally, if you are swapping tuners, you are doing so to watch two things at the same time .. you can do that with DoublePlay.


----------



## say-what

dreadlk said:


> Why cant it just be that you can press the Previous channel and then use the Transport buttons to navigate with both buffers


Because the previous button retains independent functionality on each tuner.

You can use the previous on tuner 1 to jump back and forth between the last 2 things watched on tuner 1 without affecting the previous button's ability to jump between the last 2 things watched on tuner 2.

I don't understand why people think pressing the down arrow is such a big deal to initiate a feature that will stay active as long as you're interacting with the HR2x.....


----------



## Doug Brott

dreadlk said:


> So from this I gather you have to initiated DP every single time you want it in order for it work! If thats the case this is a Snake oil solution, they are basicaly just setting up the down arrow as an unmarked recording button.


TiVo used the down arrow key as well, so there is some commonality there.

There is no snake oil here, You have to enable DoublePlay when you want to use it, but once it is enabled, DoublePlay is active as long as you are using your remote control. You don't have to activate it each time. Once turned on, just use the down arrow to swap tuners .. simple as that.

The Prev key toggles channels on the same tuner but, of course, drops the buffer for that tuner each time as well.


----------



## The Merg

DVDKingdom said:


> I believe this is referring to DirecTV Cinema VOD channel 1100 is accessable without broadband now. Any pushed movies that are viewable can be started from this page.


So, it's still the same as TopMovies, just moved to under the VOD banner. Nothing new in it not needing broadband then as broadband wasn't needed before. That was my only point. I was just wondering how that was a new feature according to DirecTV.

On a side note, DirecTV2PC still shows the Top Movies tab in the PlayList and when I view it, there are two listings there that I don't have access to via DirecTV Cinema.

- Merg


----------



## bdcottle

dreadlk said:


> I like the sound of this, the current 8 minute reboot is horrible, how fast does it do it after the update?


Wow, yours reboots fast. I had to reboot mine yesterday and it took 10 min 42 sec, yes I timed it.


----------



## michaelancaster

Is there a way to force the download or do we have to wait for DirecTv to push it?


----------



## SledDog

michaellancaster said:


> Is there a way to force the download or do we have to wait for DirecTv to push it?


Sorry, but no. No way to force it. Drew2k posted this earlier in this thread... I hope this answer your question



Drew2k said:


> Important clarification: Forcing an update will pull whichever NR is in the stream that the box is authorized to receive. If the box is running test software, which only streams at specific times, forcing an update outside of those special times would pull in a national release - either the brand new one (0x034B, if authorized) or the previous NR (more than likely this is the one the user would get).


----------



## whitey2755

Forgive me if I missed this somewhere, but isn't the down arrow currently the quick tune feature. Is this going away as a result of DP? I like that shortcut.


----------



## jdspencer

Quick Tune uses the UP arrow! Unless you have the remote upside down.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

whitey2755 said:


> Forgive me if I missed this somewhere, but isn't the down arrow currently the quick tune feature. Is this going away as a result of DP? I like that shortcut.


The up arrow is used to get to quick tune.


----------



## hasan

whitey2755 said:


> Forgive me if I missed this somewhere, but isn't the down arrow currently the quick tune feature. Is this going away as a result of DP? I like that shortcut.


No, the QuickTune is the UP ARROW. The DOWN ARROW now invokes DP (if you have the latest NR)


----------



## RobertE

whitey2755 said:


> Forgive me if I missed this somewhere, but isn't the down arrow currently the quick tune feature. Is this going away as a result of DP? I like that shortcut.


Quicktune is up arrow.


----------



## weaver6

whitey2755 said:


> Forgive me if I missed this somewhere, but isn't the down arrow currently the quick tune feature. Is this going away as a result of DP? I like that shortcut.


Actually, the up arrow is the quick tune feature.


----------



## Doug Brott

weaver6 said:


> Actually, the up arrow is the quick tune feature.


I think I've heard that once or twice now :lol:


----------



## JT01

Doug Brott said:


> It is now possible to hide adult channels without blocking the titles from shows like South Park.


Excellent !! Not being able to hide adult channels without blocking titles was annoying.


----------



## RunnerFL

dreadlk said:


> I like the sound of this, the current 8 minute reboot is horrible, how fast does it do it after the update?


I haven't timed it but I'd say the new reboot time is darn near half what it was before. On step 2 of 2 you won't be able to keep up with acquired % indicator.


----------



## gully_foyle

Doug Brott said:


> It is now possible to hide adult channels without blocking the titles from shows like South Park.


Scratch one major pet peeve. Thank you DirecTV! (I have more of course.)


----------



## dbronstein

DogLover said:


> For most people, it probably doesn't happen that often. Of course, there are some people whose power company or internal wiring doesn't supply a clean, consistant voltage level. If they aren't on a UPS, they can find themselves reboot while watching TV. A shorter reboot time will make them happy.


If you have that many problems with your power then you should be using a UPS.


----------



## gully_foyle

yippy47 said:


> Finally some form of DLB BUT this will be horrible for older and forgetful people - having to reactivate the feature -
> 
> I have a feeling either because of patent and/or these machines are functionally unable (either cause of resources or the way resources or allocated or other reasons) to have this feature 24/7 capable without reactivation
> 
> So DirecTV go back to the drawing board and make this feature not need activation every 2 hours OR make it a selectable feature people can turn on or off (like Suggestions were on TIVO)
> 
> if not will have to wait till TRUE DLB on the 2010 Tivo's
> 
> this Double Play is a nice try but still not TRUE DLB


I suspect that the real reason is that the DirecTV Cinema push to the hard drive doesn't happen during DoublePlay. And perhaps other features and functions conflict as well, so there needs to be periods when DP is off.

Edit: I see Doug said this in a reply, so its more than a suspicion now.


----------



## Drew2k

Just another random DLB though from me ...

From the information shared in the DLB discussion here at DBSTalk concerning how the DVR was not initially designed with DLB in mind, and from information I've learned elsewhere about the lengths DIRECTV has gone to implement DLB, I think it's amazing what has been accomplished. DIRECTV has basically re-written the core of their software to give us DoublePlay. They didn't have to do it, but they did it. Kudos DIRECTV, and thanks. :up:


----------



## joshjr

RunnerFL said:


> I haven't timed it but I'd say the new reboot time is darn near half what it was before. On step 2 of 2 you won't be able to keep up with acquired % indicator.


That is great news!!! I am glad they got the time down. I can not wait to get this. I am a little bummed that both buffers are not always on but oh well. Beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## gully_foyle

Doug Brott said:


> This is not something that is going to change. It's really not a big deal to turn it on when you want to use it. The worst thing you will ever miss out on is some random content on one tuner that you might want to rewind and watch. The other "foreground" tuner is still available for you to do this now. Generally, if you are swapping tuners, you are doing so to watch two things at the same time .. you can do that with DoublePlay.


One thing would make this a lot more palatable: a default channel for the foreground tuner. When in standby and nothing being recorded, tune to channel X and buffer. Currently, even if you leave the foreground tuner tuned to, say, CNN, the moment two recordings intersect you lose the foreground channel. It would be nice to know that you probably have the last 90 minutes of your favorite channel.


----------



## Doug Brott

kcmurphy88 said:


> One thing would make this a lot more palatable: a default channel for the foreground tuner. When in standby and nothing being recorded, tune to channel X and buffer. Currently, even if you leave the foreground tuner tuned to, say, CNN, the moment two recordings intersect you lose the foreground channel. It would be nice to know that you probably have the last 90 minutes of your favorite channel.


Hmmm .. Return to channel .. that's not such a bad idea.


----------



## gully_foyle

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. Return to channel .. that's not such a bad idea.


HomeChannel


----------



## Doug Brott

kcmurphy88 said:


> HomeChannel


I'm thinking more like it stays on the channel you last left it on .. if a recording needs to take place, great, but return to the channel it used to be on when the recording is finished. Then there is nothing to setup/configure anywhere.


----------



## gully_foyle

Doug Brott said:


> I'm thinking more like it stays on the channel you last left it on .. if a recording needs to take place, great, but return to the channel it used to be on when the recording is finished. Then there is nothing to setup/configure anywhere.


That has advantages in ease of change, but disadvantages in needed attention. Then, there are children. In any event, posted to Wish List thread.


----------



## Syzygy

joshjr said:


> ... I am a little bummed that both [DoublePlay] buffers are not always on, but, oh well. Beggers can't be choosers.


We subscribers, far from being beggars, pay upwards of $600 a year for the privilege of using a second-class DVR. A true statement would be "DirecTV _customers_ can't be choosers." At least not unless and until the new TiVo arrives.


----------



## DogLover

dbronstein said:


> If you have that many problems with your power then you should be using a UPS.


I may agree with you, and I would certainly give that advice to anyone who has this problem. However, I'm glad DirecTV made this change for those that don't have a UPS.


----------



## stlmike

Doug Brott said:


> I'm thinking more like it stays on the channel you last left it on .. if a recording needs to take place, great, but return to the channel it used to be on when the recording is finished. Then there is nothing to setup/configure anywhere.


Now were talking!!!!


----------



## tthunder38

OK Doug...now that we have Doubleplay how long before D* allows to VIEW both tuners at once? If you want to keep up with two programs (a race & a ball game come to mind) it doesn't seem to my simple mind that it would be that difficult to have picture in picture implemented. Is there any support for D* to start on releasing PIP as the next feature to roll out?


----------



## greenelucky

tthunder38 said:


> OK Doug...now that we have Doubleplay how long before D* allows to VIEW both tuners at once? If you want to keep up with two programs (a race & a ball game come to mind) it doesn't seem to my simple mind that it would be that difficult to have picture in picture implemented. Is there any support for D* to start on releasing PIP as the next feature to roll out?


I agree. As cool as this feature is I find it nothing more than an enhanced previous button. Picture in picture is what we need.


----------



## Doug Brott

tthunder38 said:


> OK Doug...now that we have Doubleplay how long before D* allows to VIEW both tuners at once? If you want to keep up with two programs (a race & a ball game come to mind) it doesn't seem to my simple mind that it would be that difficult to have picture in picture implemented. Is there any support for D* to start on releasing PIP as the next feature to roll out?


Don't really expect that to ever be a feature .. I'm not 100% sure that that the microprocessor can send out to distinct video streams at the same time. Besides, what would you use to control the PIP area?


----------



## Doug Brott

greenelucky said:


> I agree. As cool as this feature is I find it nothing more than an enhanced previous button. Picture in picture is what we need.


I had PIP once and never used it .. Seems many TVs no longer come with that feature, likely because (percentage wise) no one really uses it.

Besides, with DoublePlay, all of your attention can be focused on what is in front of you at the time while the other tuner sits there waiting for your return.


----------



## greenelucky

Doug Brott said:


> I had PIP once and never used it .. Seems many TVs no longer come with that feature, likely because (percentage wise) no one really uses it.
> 
> Besides, with DoublePlay, all of your attention can be focused on what is in front of you at the time while the other tuner sits there waiting for your return.


Well myself and I am sure a large amount of people out there did or do use it. Also most TV's do support it but that is not the issue since we are using DirecTV as our tuner, not the TV.

Just because you never used it does not mean there is not a demand for it. Search these forums and you will see others wanting it.


----------



## HRJustin

I have always wanted PIP on the HDTV that we get when we do eventually upgrade. I want it more for playing video games or another separate input rather then two D* pictures. I could technically use the basement receiver that isn't used much and have PIP for D* :lol:.


----------



## dettxw

Not here yet but then Thursday night would be the perfect time, new NR followed immediately by a new CE. 

So is anyone keeping track of where the new NR has been received (assuming that's it's geographically based)?


----------



## Mike Greer

Hmm.... The 'Other Guys' have PIP but I would rather DirecTV put a little more into speed than add anything else to what seems to be an under-powered receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott

greenelucky said:


> Just because you never used it does not mean there is not a demand for it. Search these forums and you will see others wanting it.


I didn't say no one wanted it, but percentage wise, I bet it's pretty low. PIP is much less important with a DVR because you simply watch the full screen version of each program sequentially rather than at the same time (with one tiny).


----------



## greenelucky

Doug Brott said:


> I didn't say no one wanted it, but percentage wise, I bet it's pretty low. PIP is much less important with a DVR because you simply watch the full screen version of each program sequentially rather than at the same time (with one tiny).


Again, you are applying your lack of importance to PiP to everyone else. You may not like it or need it but others do and want it. Since your last post there have been 3 posters saying they want it.


----------



## HRJustin

Doug Brott said:


> I didn't say no one wanted it, but percentage wise, I bet it's pretty low. PIP is much less important with a DVR because you simply watch the full screen version of each program sequentially rather than at the same time (with one tiny).


I have to agree with you the good majority of HDTVs I have looked at don't have PIP. It seems like its not really a popular enough feature to get built in automatically. The one brand that I have seen that seem to have it on pretty much all models is Samsung. Also from my searching most online stores don't even post whether or not the TV even has it. It just isn't something that the majority of customers look for. My friend has an older Sony rear projection with PIP(POP) two separate pictures split side by side on the screen. Its really convenient watching TV and hearing TV when someone else was playing video games.


----------



## jdspencer

If I wanted to use PiP I'd rather have it available in the TV. As some have stated, they would use it to watch a show and possibly have a video game at the same time. This couldn't be done with the DVR incorporating PiP. 

Once I got the first DVR (TiVo), I found I didn't have a need for PiP any longer.


----------



## dlt4

I used to use PIP a lot before switching to D*. I would still use it if I could, but at least DoublePlay is a step in the right direction. I'm looking forward to using it during the upcoming NFL season.


----------



## HRJustin

Mike Greer said:


> Hmm.... The 'Other Guys' have PIP but I would rather DirecTV put a little more into speed than add anything else to what seems to be an under-powered receiver.


The only reason dish has this is because that output it technically meant for a second TV. That second output is just hooked up to another input on the same TV. Then the DVR is set for only one TV which will enable PIP. From what I have read its hard to even get Dish to allow this. the way they think is that one receiver is suppose to be for 2 TVs. Either way the TV itself still needs the PIP functionality built into it for this to work.

Sorry to get off the main topic I just wanted to comment about PIP.


----------



## Rich

MadManNBama said:


> Wow guys! DLB finally? I don't believe it.... Its been such a long wait, and just in time for football season. Live extensions is another goodie that I will be happy to have. I get so pissed when recording baseball and miss the 9th inning in a close game!


I learned the hard way to record the Yankees games (the only baseball games I watch) for at least six hours per game and if the weather is really bad and they are at home I'll take it up to eight hours. The new stadium drains off so quickly it's hard to believe. They rarely get rained out if they are at home.

Rich


----------



## Rich

joshjr said:


> I expected the VP of CS's office to have something on it if its officially in the field. I figured for sure if its out they had to have some kind of a schedule. Guess not.


You expected logic? That's a rare commodity at D*. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich

Doug Brott said:


> I had PIP once and never used it .. Seems many TVs no longer come with that feature, likely because (percentage wise) no one really uses it.


I never used PIP for anything. I had a large Sony TV that would split the screen into two segments and you could toggle between them for sound and I never used the feature.



> Besides, with DoublePlay, all of your attention can be focused on what is in front of you at the time while the other tuner sits there waiting for your return.


I still don't get the whole DLB thing. Never used it on TiVos, probably won't use it now. Never watch live TV unless it's a news program and I'm on the Net. Seems rather useless to me, but I read that monstrous DLB thread from the time it started till everyone was just repeating themselves and still don't get it. Was nice of D* to go thru all that trouble tho. Squeeky wheel and all that.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer

HRJustin said:


> The only reason dish has this is because that output it technically meant for a second TV. That second output is just hooked up to another input on the same TV. Then the DVR is set for only one TV which will enable PIP. From what I have read its hard to even get Dish to allow this. the way they think is that one receiver is suppose to be for 2 TVs. Either way the TV itself still needs the PIP functionality built into it for this to work.
> 
> Sorry to get off the main topic I just wanted to comment about PIP.


Again - lets put more effort into speeding the receivers up - I don't care about PIP but what you describe is not the way it works. It really is PIP...


----------



## HRJustin

Mike Greer said:


> Again - lets put more effort into speeding the receivers up - I don't care about PIP but what you describe is not the way it works. It really is PIP...


:lol: I know how it works and it is really PIP but the second picture was meant for a second TV. Just need to change the settings for it to be used on a single TV.


----------



## jheda

Rich...as one pinstripe diehard to another...wait till september and you are watching our beloveds live for a half inning at the same time the sox are playing... its the absolute coolest to watch half an inning, pause , flip to watch the redsox lose for a half inning, and then flip back to the next half inning of the yankee game and not miss a beat or watch a commercial. Its how i fell in love with DLB years ago.

Try it, youll like it, IMHO!!!


----------



## Mike Greer

HRJustin -

I hope they don't waste time with PIP but what you said is incorrect.:nono:

Just to set the record straight and we can get back to the new firmware most of us don't have yet!:lol:

"That second output is just hooked up to another input on the same TV." You only need one connection to your TV.

"From what I have read its hard to even get Dish to allow this."
This is only a problem if you are running 2 TVs - you do have to switch to 'single' mode but Dish doesn't care... You can pay for more boxes just like with DirecTV receivers that can't run two TVs. Get more receivers.

"Either way the TV itself still needs the PIP functionality built into it for this to work"
Nope - the PIP is built into the receiver - your TV doesn't need PIP.

I suspect that DirecTV could have included PIP in their design but didn't think it was worth the development money - I know some people use it but I think this is the rare case that I'm with the majority and would rather have the money spent elsewhere.... Did I mention speed?


----------



## erosroadie

rich584 said:


> I never used PIP for anything. I had a large Sony TV that would split the screen into two segments and you could toggle between them for sound and I never used the feature.
> 
> I still don't get the whole DLB thing. Never used it on TiVos, probably won't use it now. Never watch live TV unless it's a news program and I'm on the Net. Seems rather useless to me, but I read that monstrous DLB thread from the time it started till everyone was just repeating themselves and still don't get it. Was nice of D* to go thru all that trouble tho. Squeeky wheel and all that.
> 
> Rich


In the time Before DirecTV (BD)...

I used PIP in my SONY CRT to watch/switch between games/news often. Thought it was a great feature. When I went to D* (R10) with DLB, I had no need for PIP.

For me, PIP is a "nice to have" but DLB is a "must have..."


----------



## Syzygy

There's only one thing I need from the new down-arrow capability: I want to find out what's being buffered by the alternate tuner. That's the way it works with a TiVo. It seems that's the one thing missing from D*'s implementation, and the reason it's missing is that they're intent on selling me movies (that I'll never buy).

The last time I used TiVo's DLB feature to watch two sporting events at once, it was because I didn't have enough room to *record them*; I had only 14 hours worth of space. (I soon field-modified that SA TiVo, giving it about 70 hours.)

P.S.
The disadvantage of using one or both live buffers to watch an event is that it's all too easy to press a button that changes the channel and *dumps the buffer*. This used to happen to me frequently with the TiVo when I inadvertently hit a numeric button. The HR2x has at least two extra buttons that dump the buffer instantly, with no chance to abort. (You do have a tiny window to press "clear" on the TiVo after accidentally pressing a number key.)


----------



## Rich

jheda said:


> Rich...as one pinstripe diehard to another...wait till september and you are watching our beloveds live for a half inning at the same time the sox are playing... its the absolute coolest to watch half an inning, pause , flip to watch the redsox lose for a half inning, and then flip back to the next half inning of the yankee game and not miss a beat or watch a commercial. Its how i fell in love with DLB years ago.
> 
> Try it, youll like it, IMHO!!!


Oh, I've tried it. I still had TiVos running when everyone started to complain about the lack of DLBs. I also had that large Sony with the split picture function and two HRs attached to it and could watch two games at once, and never did. I watch the Yankees and don't really care about other teams or what they do. That sounds harsh, didn't mean it that way.

All my TVs are near computers and I get the info I want from the computers. I bought/leased my HRs to record on and I don't even watch the Yankees games until the next morning.

I've been time shifting since the early '80s and rarely watch anything live, never anything that I can record. I started with VCRs and went to DVRs and all I watch is recorded shows. People have different viewing habits and mine are what they are. I've seen and read all the pro-DLB arguments in that obscenely long DLB thread and still don't get why anyone would use a DVR to watch live TV. Just my opinion.

Watch the Red Sox? Ewwwwwww! :lol:

Rich


----------



## captainjrl

vikecowboy said:


> For the next release??? -
> 
> A filter for only viewing channels you recieve when viewing on Demand shows??
> 
> Would be nice.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the new release.


I'd like this as well


----------



## dbronstein

DogLover said:


> I may agree with you, and I would certainly give that advice to anyone who has this problem. However, I'm glad DirecTV made this change for those that don't have a UPS.


I agree it's nice to have it boot faster, but if it crashes because of a power fluctuation, whatever you're recording is still shot, unless it boots in 30 seconds. If it still takes 4 or 5 minutes to boot instead of 10, it doesn't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## xtc

Still haven't gotten updates on my HR20-700 or my HR22-100.

This version of DLB sounds retarded, why don't they just do it like TiVo had it? Why make it more complicated than it needs to be? From what i am reading I understand that you have to keep activating it to for this function to work and if you are recording something on one tuner, the DLB feature will not work?


----------



## Doug Brott

greenelucky said:


> Again, you are applying your lack of importance to PiP to everyone else. You may not like it or need it but others do and want it. Since your last post there have been 3 posters saying they want it.


I'm also not positive that the hardware is even capable of doing it .. that hasn't changed.


----------



## Doug Brott

xtc said:


> Still haven't gotten updates on my HR20-700 or my HR22-100.
> 
> This version of DLB sounds retarded, why don't they just do it like TiVo had it? Why make it more complicated than it needs to be? From what i am reading I understand that you have to keep activating it to for this function to work and if you are recording something on one tuner, the DLB feature will not work?


You only activate it when you need it .. and even then it's still Down-Arrow just like TiVo. The difference being the initial prompts to activate it.

Once DP is active, it remains active as long as you are using your remote control plus 2 hours after your last use of the remote control.

You don't have to "keep activating" while you are actually using it. But you will have to activate it when you want to use it.


----------



## Techie

Doug I have a 23-700 and tried a soft menu update and got a 312 download. Then I tried a hard red reset and got the same thing. What have you heard and is this a rolling rollout? 
Thanks!


----------



## rahchgo

xtc said:


> Still haven't gotten updates on my HR20-700 or my HR22-100.
> 
> This version of DLB sounds retarded, why don't they just do it like TiVo had it? Why make it more complicated than it needs to be? From what i am reading I understand that you have to keep activating it to for this function to work and if you are recording something on one tuner, the DLB feature will not work?


It works exactly like TiVo, with the exception of the first time you use after 2 or more hours of not using it, there will be nothing in the buffer on the background tuner, and there is a prompt to tell you that you are activating DoublePlay. Often, when I use DLB on my TiVo after not using it for awhile, I want to change one or both of the channels anyway, which makes the second buffer moot in that scenerio.

When recording on one tuner, that takes over one of the buffers (just like TiVo). DoublePlay will still work between the recording show and the live show. In fact, if you are recording on both tuners, DoublePlay will toggle between the two shows being recorded.


----------



## DogLover

Techie said:


> Doug I have a 23-700 and tried a soft menu update and got a 312 download. Then I tried a hard red reset and got the same thing. What have you heard and is this a rolling rollout?
> Thanks!


I'm not Doug, but yes, it is a staggered rollout.


----------



## bjdotson

I have the software 0312 (received on June 10th) Never got NR 42EE
Will this release (034b) include the missing release or will I have to get the 
42EE first (i have the HR23-700)


----------



## DogLover

bjdotson said:


> I have the software 0312 (received on June 10th) Never got NR 42EE
> Will this release (034b) include the missing release or will I have to get the
> 42EE first (i have the HR23-700)


Not sure what you are talking about with 42EE, but each release is the entire software. If you were to miss one, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## bjdotson

Thanks for the info. What I was talking about is here

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2120764#post2120764

This was release 7/29 and I never got it.


----------



## The Merg

bjdotson said:


> Thanks for the info. What I was talking about is here
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2120764#post2120764
> 
> This was release 7/29 and I never got it.


The versions listed in those notes are for the H21 and H23 receivers and not the HR21 and HR23. Those are non-DVR receivers.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Techie said:


> Doug I have a 23-700 and tried a soft menu update and got a 312 download. Then I tried a hard red reset and got the same thing. What have you heard and is this a rolling rollout?
> Thanks!


I'm also not Doug, but as has been stated numerous times, you cannot force a download for a new NR. Your receiver will download it when it is authorized to DL it. Just be patient grasshopper.

- Merg


----------



## EricRobins

I remember in the past that the roll outs **generally** went from West to East across the country (WITH MANY EXCEPTIONS).

Would it be possible for someone to create a, e.g., Google map, where people can put pins to show they received the update. Maybe different color/style pins to indicate different HR2x models?


----------



## xtc

Doug Brott said:


> You only activate it when you need it .. and even then it's still Down-Arrow just like TiVo. The difference being the initial prompts to activate it.
> 
> Once DP is active, it remains active as long as you are using your remote control plus 2 hours after your last use of the remote control.
> 
> You don't have to "keep activating" while you are actually using it. But you will have to activate it when you want to use it.


I swear DirecTV is so dumb. What could possibly be the logic behind this, I can't even think of one reason why anyone would prefer having to keep activating it. If you want to do it, why can't you just do it????? why make the customer go through extra unnecessary steps? just to annoy them? I can understand if there are some tech stuff that the DVR can't do because it's not built for this (which is retarded to begin with) but there is no possible way to justify that this activity b.s. is a necessity. So why would they do it? Just like that annoying message when you have less than 10% remaining on your drive, how it is constantly popping up and there is no way to get rid of it, it's like yeah i get it! i have less than 10%, can you get the hell off my screen now? I just can't picture a DirecTV board room meeting and they agree to this. There seems to be zero logic involved. unreal.


----------



## xtc

rahchgo said:


> It works exactly like TiVo, with the exception of the first time you use after 2 or more hours of not using it, there will be nothing in the buffer on the background tuner, and there is a prompt to tell you that you are activating DoublePlay.


I understand, but what logic could possibly justify this?, why can't i just use it when i feel like it, whether it's 1 minute or 5 days later? how can this possibly benefit anyone??? I mean i could understand if there was some kind of advantage to this method but it is obviously nothing more than a nuisance. I mean am i missing something here??? they finally decide to give us what something that they should have done years ago, and they do a half-ass job with it...


----------



## HRJustin

xtc said:


> I swear DirecTV is so dumb. What could possibly be the logic behind this, I can't even think of one reason why anyone would prefer having to keep activating it. If you want to do it, why can't you just do it????? why make the customer go through extra unnecessary steps? just to annoy them? I can understand if there are some tech stuff that the DVR can't do because it's not built for this (which is retarded to begin with) but there is no possible way to justify that this activity b.s. is a necessity. So why would they do it? Just like that annoying message when you have less than 10% remaining on your drive, how it is constantly popping up and there is no way to get rid of it, it's like yeah i get it! i have less than 10%, can you get the hell off my screen now? I just can't picture a DirecTV board room meeting and they agree to this. There seems to be zero logic involved. unreal.


its simple when its not being used it dumps the background tuner. The main reason is to record D* content in the background for the top movies, showcase etc. I know that most probably don't watch this content. But D* still wants it recorded at some point. Its just how its going to work if you want it active all the time make sure to keep using it. IMO I just don't see the reasoning behind having the background tuner buffering if your not actively swapping between tuners.


----------



## bdcottle

Actually, I thought it was by receiver id.


----------



## Sartori

xtc said:


> I swear DirecTV is so dumb. What could possibly be the logic behind this, I can't even think of one reason why anyone would prefer having to keep activating it. If you want to do it, why can't you just do it????? why make the customer go through extra unnecessary steps? just to annoy them? I can understand if there are some tech stuff that the DVR can't do because it's not built for this (which is retarded to begin with) but there is no possible way to justify that this activity b.s. is a necessity. So why would they do it? Just like that annoying message when you have less than 10% remaining on your drive, how it is constantly popping up and there is no way to get rid of it, it's like yeah i get it! i have less than 10%, can you get the hell off my screen now? I just can't picture a DirecTV board room meeting and they agree to this. There seems to be zero logic involved. unreal.


Oh for pity sakes dude, if its causing this much stress in your life maybe you need to get a hobby....


----------



## Maruuk

No dedicated slo-mo button for sports after all these years? That alone will sell 100,000 D-Tivo boxes next year.


----------



## Syzygy

xtc said:


> I swear DirecTV is so dumb. What could possibly be the logic behind this, I can't even think of one reason why anyone would prefer having to keep activating it. If you want to do it, why can't you just do it... There seems to be zero logic involved. unreal.


As I said just above your post, the reason is that they're intent on using the background tuner to record PPV movies (that you didn't ask for and that you'll never buy).


----------



## markp2009

HRJustin said:


> its simple when its not being used it dumps the background tuner. The main reason is to record D* content in the background for the top movies, showcase etc. I know that most probably don't watch this content. But D* still wants it recorded at some point. Its just how its going to work if you want it active all the time make sure to keep using it. IMO I just don't see the reasoning behind having the background tuner buffering if your not actively swapping between tuners.


Thanks,
I had been wondering why it needed to be 'enabled' everytime, but this makes quite a bit of sense from DTVs point of view. My question would be, couldn't this be pretty much solved by using a different logic?

IE, if the unit is on (DP should automatically enable). Once the unit is 'off' (standby), it would know that it has complete control over both tuners, based on the todo list and anything else DTV wanted to do with the tuners. Just an idea though.


----------



## Doug Brott

xtc said:


> I understand, but what logic could possibly justify this?, why can't i just use it when i feel like it, whether it's 1 minute or 5 days later? how can this possibly benefit anyone??? I mean i could understand if there was some kind of advantage to this method but it is obviously nothing more than a nuisance. I mean am i missing something here??? they finally decide to give us what something that they should have done years ago, and they do a half-ass job with it...


Content can be downloaded at any time the background tuner is free .. plain and simple. If you start using the receiver and enable DoublePlay, then the download stops and you get exclusive use of the receiver. Content can be downloaded whenever, not just at 3am or 2am or never, because you're up at those hours.

These are extras, some of which even you may be interested in.

When you are done (2 hours after non-use of the remote control), the receiver again has free access to the background tuner by turning off DoublePlay. By doing things this way, the tuner either belongs to you exclusive or DIRECTV as needed. DIRECTV will not interrupt your use of DoublePlay regardless of the time of day.

Again .. the ONLY thing different from TiVo is that you will not have access to random content on ONE tuner (one tuner will continue to have the random content you already get). There's no reason to concentrate on this one aspect as every other aspect of DoublePlay is better than TiVo's implementation.


----------



## Doug Brott

markp2009 said:


> Thanks,
> I had been wondering why it needed to be 'enabled' everytime, but this makes quite a bit of sense from DTVs point of view. My question would be, couldn't this be pretty much solved by using a different logic?
> 
> IE, if the unit is on (DP should automatically enable). Once the unit is 'off' (standby), it would know that it has complete control over both tuners, based on the todo list and anything else DTV wanted to do with the tuners. Just an idea though.


Would work well for every person that puts their unit in standby every night. Not everyone does that, so it's simply not a reliable way to handle the problem.


----------



## Syzygy

Doug Brott said:


> Would work well for every person that puts their unit in standby every night. Not everyone does that, so it's simply not a reliable way to handle the problem.


And of course D* couldn't possibly give *the customer* the power to decide whether and when to disable the recording of PPV movies. :nono:


----------



## TXD16

Mike Greer said:


> Hmm.... The 'Other Guys' have PIP but I would rather DirecTV put a little more into speed than add anything else to what seems to be an under-powered receiver.


It always comes down to this speed thing with you, doesn't it? 

Actually, I can just barely manage to concentrate on one screen at a time as it is, so I fell into the non-PIP using camp even when I had it available.

And just for the record (again), I, too, would like to see a significant, focused effort on speeding up the current top-of-the-line DVRs.


----------



## celticpride

How long will it take for everyone to get this new software update? I still dont have the update on either of my hd dvrs (hr22-100 and hr20-100)?


----------



## hasan

celticpride said:


> How long will it take for everyone to get this new software update? I still dont have the update on either of my hd dvrs (hr22-100 and hr20-100)?


It can easily take a few weeks, so one has to be patient.


----------



## Steve

I noticed what I consider a minor UI inconsistency that some may not agree is the case.

Now that we have an option to cancel single TO DO LIST recordings or their parent SL's via the RED button, shouldn't a similar choice be offered when attempting to delete AUTORECORD shows? I.e., delete either a single episode, or the AUTORECORD as well.


----------



## SlimyPizza

Doug Brott said:


> Content can be downloaded at any time the background tuner is free .. plain and simple. If you start using the receiver and enable DoublePlay, then the download stops and you get exclusive use of the receiver. Content can be downloaded whenever, not just at 3am or 2am or never, because you're up at those hours.
> 
> These are extras, some of which even you may be interested in.
> 
> When you are done (2 hours after non-use of the remote control), the receiver again has free access to the background tuner by turning off DoublePlay. By doing things this way, the tuner either belongs to you exclusive or DIRECTV as needed. DIRECTV will not interrupt your use of DoublePlay regardless of the time of day.
> 
> Again .. the ONLY thing different from TiVo is that you will not have access to random content on ONE tuner (one tuner will continue to have the random content you already get). There's no reason to concentrate on this one aspect as every other aspect of DoublePlay is better than TiVo's implementation.


But, it's not the ONLY thing that's different. You have to manually activate DP when you want to use it. That's the big difference.

Here's an idea that could be easy to implement. Why can't DTV use the background tuner after 2 hrs of remote inactivity (to record PPV and other stuff we don't really want) but automatically revert to DP mode once the remote becomes active again? Having this occur automatically allows DTV to have use of the 2nd tuner and the user to have seemingly always-on DP.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Doug Brott said:


> Don't really expect that to ever be a feature .. I'm not 100% sure that that the microprocessor can send out to distinct video streams at the same time.


Some have said that the chips can do PIP, others have said that it could not.



Doug Brott said:


> Besides, what would you use to control the PIP area?


They could set it up like the mix channels, where you could use a yellow box to select whichever screen you wanted to hear and change channels in.



greenelucky said:


> Again, you are applying your lack of importance to PiP to everyone else. You may not like it or need it but others do and want it. Since your last post there have been 3 posters saying they want it.


I would want it too, it would be great to "see" 2 games at once.



HRJustin said:


> I have to agree with you the good majority of HDTVs I have looked at don't have PIP. It seems like its not really a popular enough feature to get built in automatically. The one brand that I have seen that seem to have it on pretty much all models is Samsung. Also from my searching most online stores don't even post whether or not the TV even has it. It just isn't something that the majority of customers look for. My friend has an older Sony rear projection with PIP(POP) two separate pictures split side by side on the screen. Its really convenient watching TV and hearing TV when someone else was playing video games.


And Vizio, they can do dual HD screens at the same time. My old RPTV had PIP, but could not do 2 HD pictures at the same time. I had PIP on my old Ultimate TV DVR and used it all the time for sports.

Speaking of PIP, does anyone know of a device that you can hook up to a regular TV and have it do PIP, say 2 to 4 devices hooked up to it to produce 2 to 4 screens? I guess you could just get 2 or more TVs in the same room to do the same thing.


----------



## Doug Brott

SlimyPizza said:


> But, it's not the ONLY thing that's different. You have to manually activate DP when you want to use it. That's the big difference.
> 
> Here's an idea that could be easy to implement. Why can't DTV use the background tuner after 2 hrs of remote inactivity (to record PPV and other stuff we don't really want) but automatically revert to DP mode once the remote becomes active again? Having this occur automatically allows DTV to have use of the 2nd tuner and the user to have seemingly always-on DP.


you use the down arrow to turn it on .. You use the down arrow to toggle tuners .. It's not that big a deal. If you're not using it then it doesn't matter if it's on or off, right? :shrug:
(except for that aforementioned random content that is random because you didn't plan for it by either recording or turning DP on so you can see it)

As for turning on when background tuner is not in use .. Sure, except that the background buffer could be anywhere from 1 minute to 90 minutes depending on when it actually stopped. Depending on the frequency of download it could be more often closer to 10 minutes than 90 minutes, so folks would wonder "why can't it always be 90 minutes?" The method DIRECTV uses gives you exclusive access during the time DP is on. They will not make use of the tuner during this period. When you are no longer using it, the tuner is available for use at any time and when you return, you know you have 90 minutes of random content on the foreground tuner and zero minutes of random content on the background tuner .. always the same.

Simply turn on DP when you start your viewing if your plan is to watch two live programs at the same time.

I suspect most people just watch recordings anyway except for special situations (namely sports, but there are other situations). DoublePlay is meaningless when watching a recording.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I noticed what I consider a minor UI inconsistency that some may not agree is the case.
> 
> Now that we have an option to cancel single TO DO LIST recordings or their parent SL's via the RED button, shouldn't a similar choice be offered when attempting to delete AUTORECORD shows? I.e., delete either a single episode, or the AUTORECORD as well.


A few months ago I twice inadvertently deleted a complex 4-title Autorecord by pressing the Red button twice in the ToDo list on a scheduled episode (a duplicate) that had been added individually -- that is, it hadn't been placed automatically on the ToDo list because of the Autorecord. (The first press changes the R-in-a-circle to 3 R's, and the second press erases the R's entirely.)

Needless to say, the deletion of such an Autorecord can cause a lot of extra work if you haven't still got the search that it was based on.

So I think your wish has already been answered. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## cdc101

EricRobins said:


> Would it be possible for someone to create a, e.g., Google map, where people can put pins to show they received the update. Maybe different color/style pins to indicate different HR2x models?


That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Drew2k

Syzygy said:


> There's only one thing I need from the new down-arrow capability: I want to find out what's being buffered by the alternate tuner. That's the way it works with a TiVo. It seems that's the one thing missing from D*'s implementation, and the reason it's missing is that they're intent on selling me movies (that I'll never buy).


To be honest, I'm very happy with DoublePlay but would be even happier if we did have an indicator in the Info Banner that conveyed the status of DoublePlay.

When DP was not active, it could be a "button" alongside "More Info" that simply says "Start DoublePlay".

When DP is active, it could be a button that displays the channel and name of the program on the other tuner, as in this mock-up below (which now I would drop the "Tuner" reference, but say something like... "DoublePlay: Go to Campbell Brown" or similar.)

Selecting the button in either scenario would swap tuners.

I would love a feature such as this ...


----------



## Drew2k

For folks looking to strictly discuss DoublePlay, there are some excellent posts and good discussion in this thread: DTV Activated Double Play


----------



## gully_foyle

HRJustin said:


> its simple when its not being used it dumps the background tuner. The main reason is to record D* content in the background for the top movies, showcase etc. I know that most probably don't watch this content. But D* still wants it recorded at some point. Its just how its going to work if you want it active all the time make sure to keep using it. IMO I just don't see the reasoning behind having the background tuner buffering if your not actively swapping between tuners.


There may be other housekeeping processes that go on that they use the bandwidth for as well. Remember, this function is shoehorned into a complex WORKING system. One that was designed (hardware and software) with the expectation that it would have the second tuner to itself most of the time. Maybe, just maybe, they could be coaxed into extending the time, but as much as I'd like both buffers 24/7 I'm pretty sure it's next to impossible.


----------



## xtc

HRJustin said:


> its simple when its not being used it dumps the background tuner. The main reason is to record D* content in the background for the top movies, showcase etc. I know that most probably don't watch this content. But D* still wants it recorded at some point. Its just how its going to work if you want it active all the time make sure to keep using it. IMO I just don't see the reasoning behind having the background tuner buffering if your not actively swapping between tuners.


Well i don't see the reason why it can't keep buffering. Why have this feature if it's not in full effect? if TiVo can get it right years and years earlier, DirecTV should attempt to make it even better as technology has obviously advanced through the years, instead they make it much worse. That's why TiVO is known for it's user friendliness and DirecTV's equipment is just known as posers. They never get it right.


----------



## xtc

Sartori said:


> Oh for pity sakes dude, if its causing this much stress in your life maybe you need to get a hobby....


like starting fights on internet forums, big guy?:icon_an:


----------



## xtc

Doug Brott said:


> There's no reason to concentrate on this one aspect as every other aspect of DoublePlay is better than TiVo's implementation.


I cannot think of a single way it is better, please give examples.


----------



## xtc

SlimyPizza said:


> Here's an idea that could be easy to implement. Why can't DTV use the background tuner after 2 hrs of remote inactivity (to record PPV and other stuff we don't really want) but automatically revert to DP mode once the remote becomes active again? Having this occur automatically allows DTV to have use of the 2nd tuner and the user to have seemingly always-on DP.


Because that would actually make sense and involves logic. DirecTV is unaware of such things.


----------



## lowjones

Do you need a phone line to receive the upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## HRJustin

lowjones said:


> Do you need a phone line to receive the upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


nope it comes from the satellite.


----------



## HRJustin

xtc said:


> Well i don't see the reason why it can't keep buffering. Why have this feature if it's not in full effect? if TiVo can get it right years and years earlier, DirecTV should attempt to make it even better as technology has obviously advanced through the years, instead they make it much worse. That's why TiVO is known for it's user friendliness and DirecTV's equipment is just known as posers. They never get it right.


The DirecTV DVR is not a tivo and it never will be so stop complaining. Once you actually get this software and use DoublePlay you will see it works fine. Im sick of reading all this complaining about not having the background that NO ONE has ever had before.

I will repeat myself again if you have been using HR series DVRs this entire time you should be used to only having one tuner. The only thing DoublePlay is meant for it for is access to both tuners WHILE YOU ARE USING IT simple as that. Stop complaining that tivo got it right so many years ago.... DirecTV isnt posing off anything there DVRs are completely different and self ran. They DO get it right because that how THEY wanted it to work.


----------



## xtc

HRJustin said:


> The DirecTV DVR is not a tivo and it never will be so stop complaining. Once you actually get this software and use DoublePlay you will see it works fine. Im sick of reading all this complaining about not having the background that NO ONE has ever had before.
> 
> I will repeat myself again if you have been using HR series DVRs this entire time you should be used to only having one tuner. The only thing DoublePlay is meant for it for is access to both tuners WHILE YOU ARE USING IT simple as that. Stop complaining that tivo got it right so many years ago.... DirecTV isnt posing off anything there DVRs are completely different and self ran. They DO get it right because that how THEY wanted it to work.


:lol: biggest bunch of crap i ever read...


----------



## nickff

I realize people will always complain no matter what, but I don't see how an update can be bad unless they subtract major items. 

Some companies seemingly never update their products (Comcrap for instance). I appreciate it when companies take the time to try to improve what their customers pay for. I don't always use the updates that DirecTV pushes to my DVR, but it says they are committed to improving what they offer. Will I use quicktune? No. Will I use doubleplay? Maybe. But, I would rather have the choice to ignore than no choice at all.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## xtc

nickff said:


> I realize people will always complain no matter what, but I don't see how an update can be bad unless they subtract major items.
> 
> Some companies seemingly never update their products (Comcrap for instance). I appreciate it when companies take the time to try to improve what their customers pay for. I don't always use the updates that DirecTV pushes to my DVR, but it says they are committed to improving what they offer. Will I use quicktune? No. Will I use doubleplay? Maybe. But, I would rather have the choice to ignore than no choice at all.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


you don't get it. Many of us were waiting for YEARS for DirecTV to implement the DLB feature that we enjoyed YEARS before on the DirecTiVos. So finally after many many overdue years, we finally got what we should have had many years ago, and it has these nuisances that could easily have been avoided if they were actually looking out for their customers. We knew were gonna get this feature, but we didn't expect all these annoyances that came along with it, just so DirecTV can spam us with their PPV/Showcase, etc. crap that most will never use anyway. They are implementing this at the cost of customer convenience, and that's not cool.


----------



## HRJustin

xtc said:


> :lol: biggest bunch of crap i ever read...


Maybe it is, but thats how its going to be. It is not going to be changed from the way its working there is no reason to. This is how D* decided to implement this either say something good about it or don't say anything at all.


----------



## Sartori

xtc said:


> like starting fights on internet forums, big guy?:icon_an:


No, just get tired of people whining about the most trivial crap all the time.....just gets old....


----------



## HRJustin

xtc said:


> *We knew were gonna get this feature*, but we didn't expect all these annoyances that came along with it, just so DirecTV can spam us with their PPV/Showcase, etc. crap that most will never use anyway. They are implementing this at the cost of customer convenience, and that's not cool.


It definitely was NOT known that we were going to get this feature. We are lucky to even get this feature at all D* never intended to make this it was added suddenly. There is no annoyance to it you can continue to use your DVR the way it currently is. The DoublePlay is just an added on feature if you want to use it...just activate it. If anything it added an extra Convenience to the customer which IS cool. What you dont understand is its not our right as a customer to have this feature. It was DirecTVs choice to implement what they did.


----------



## greenelucky

Sartori said:


> No, just get tired of people whining about the most trivial crap all the time.....just gets old....


Considering how much everyone pays DirecTV, I would hardly call it "trivial".


----------



## dbronstein

xtc said:


> I cannot think of a single way it is better, please give examples.


It remembers a separate prev channel for each tuner.


----------



## RunnerFL

xtc said:


> I cannot think of a single way it is better, please give examples.


- The buffers are 90 mins
- Prev is independent on each tuner
- You can use the yellow button with it to keep track of about 6 shows


----------



## DogLover

Also, you can actually buffer the same channel on both tuners. This may not seem like much of a benefit at first, but for a particular use of DP it is a big benefit.

If you are buffering an important show on one tuner. During the commercials you want to surf other channels. With the Tivo's, I'm told that if you surfed to the channel that you are buffering on the other tuner you would be (unknowingly) changed to that tuner. If you didn't realize it and switch tuners, you would lose your buffer. This new implementation keeps this from happening.

Also, the buffers are 90 minutes each. 

While you are using it, it will never take the background tuner for anything other than a recording that the user has set.

I challenge people to use it for a few weeks and them come back and comment.


----------



## greenelucky

DogLover said:


> Also, you can actually buffer the same channel on both tuners. This may not seem like much of a benefit at first, but for a particular use of DP it is a big benefit.
> 
> If you are buffering an important show on one tuner. During the commercials you want to surf other channels. With the Tivo's, I'm told that if you surfed to the channel that you are buffering on the other tuner you would be (unknowingly) changed to that tuner. If you didn't realize it and switch tuners, you would lose your buffer. This new implementation keeps this from happening.
> 
> Also, the buffers are 90 minutes each.
> 
> While you are using it, it will never take the background tuner for anything other than a recording that the user has set.
> 
> I challenge people to use it for a few weeks and them come back and comment.


It's just that we can pretty much do this already. Record two shows at once, go into playlist play #1, then go into playlist again, play #2 and now you can use the previous button to switch between the two.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Still don't have 0x034B (both HR20-700)

I'm on the left coast in So-Cal. I usually get software updates on the 1st wave. :whatdidid


----------



## Rich

Doug Brott said:


> I'm also not positive that the hardware is even capable of doing it .. that hasn't changed.


Sooner or later, people have to face the fact that PIP is a failed function. If there were a great many people that wanted it, most TVs would support it. They don't. I've got yet to hear that someone bought a TV primarily because it had PIP.

It's not like it's a new technology, it's been around for at least 20 years and is obviously being/been phased out.

Rich


----------



## Rich

TheRatPatrol said:


> Speaking of PIP, does anyone know of a device that you can hook up to a regular TV and have it do PIP, say 2 to 4 devices hooked up to it to produce 2 to 4 screens? I guess you could just get 2 or more TVs in the same room to do the same thing.


I had a device that would give you PIP on any TV. Used it for awhile, found it worked well, but after first hooking it up and using it, I found my usage diminished to never using it and gave it to my brother. He used it for a while and asked me if I wanted it back and when I replied in the negative, he tossed it.

I think it only cost about a hundred bucks or so. Try Google, maybe someone still makes them. Don't remember what they were called.

Rich


----------



## Rich

greenelucky said:


> It's just that we can pretty much do this already. Record two shows at once, go into playlist play #1, then go into playlist again, play #2 and now you can use the previous button to switch between the two.


That's exactly the argument I used on that DLB thread. Got shouted down and gave up. Thought when D* implemented DLBs that "whining" noise would go away, but it's still there.

Now, as in that DLB thread, posters are repeating what other posters have said about the new function. You loved them on TiVos, you wanted them on HRs, you got them on HRs, and you're still not happy. You got what you wanted, live with it. That's about the only choice you have.

Rich


----------



## Drew2k

xtc said:


> I cannot think of a single way it is better, please give examples.


DIRECTV has:

- dual 90 minute buffers (one for each tuner)
- independent tracking of previous channels on each tuner
- automatic resumption of play when returning to a paused tuner
- no jump to live TV when leaving a buffer in play mode while behind in real-time

Yes, it's required to press DOWN twice to launch DP if it's not active, but for me that one-keystroke "penalty" is more than negated by the automatic resumption of play when I return to a paused tuner. In TiVo, I'd have to press DOWN and PLAY every time I returned to a paused tuner, so if I toggled tuners 10 times in an hour that's 10 presses of PLAY that I don't need to do in the DIRECTV implementation.

On the TiVo box, if you went to the beginning of the buffer (a whole 30 minutes back) and left it there and swapped tuners, when you returned TiVo would have brought you back to live TV - it doesn't remember where you are unless you pause the buffer.

With DoublePlay, if you go back 90 minutes and leave it unpaused, when you swap tuners away and then return, you will STILL be 90 minutes behind real-time. When you don't pause a tuner, your relative position is remembered and the buffer you can't see will still play in real-time behind the scenes.

IMHO, all of this is better than DLB, better than TiVo...


----------



## Drew2k

xtc said:


> you don't get it. Many of us were waiting for YEARS for DirecTV to implement the DLB feature that we enjoyed YEARS before on the DirecTiVos. So finally after many many overdue years, we finally got what we should have had many years ago, and it has these nuisances that could easily have been avoided if they were actually looking out for their customers. We knew were gonna get this feature, but we didn't expect all these annoyances that came along with it, just so DirecTV can spam us with their PPV/Showcase, etc. crap that most will never use anyway. They are implementing this at the cost of customer convenience, and that's not cool.


Did you miss the part where DIRECTV completely overhauled the software simply to add DoublePlay? I'm not asking you to like it, but it's a shame that not everyone can at least appreciate the amount of effort that went into this. The bottom line to me is if you are better off today than you were before DoublePlay was introduced, you're ahead of the game. You may call that "settling", but when you're not in control of the hardware and not in control of the software, we really have no choice, do we? DIRECTV worked very hard to give us DoublePlay - they didn't have to do it, they chose to do based on user feedback after the platform was introduced (and designed) without it. I, for one, appreciate that.


----------



## greenelucky

greenelucky said:


> It's just that we can pretty much do this already. Record two shows at once, go into playlist play #1, then go into playlist again, play #2 and now you can use the previous button to switch between the two.





Drew2k said:


> Did you miss the part where DIRECTV completely overhauled the software simply to add DoublePlay? I'm not asking you to like it, but it's a shame that not everyone can at least appreciate the amount of effort that went into this. The bottom line to me is if you are better off today than you were before DoublePlay was introduced, you're ahead of the game. You may call that "settling", but when you're not in control of the hardware and not in control of the software, we really have no choice, do we? DIRECTV worked very hard to give us DoublePlay - they didn't have to do it, they chose to do based on user feedback after the platform was introduced (and designed) without it. I, for one, appreciate that.


They are giving us something we already could do and calling it an upgrade.


----------



## Rich

greenelucky said:


> They are giving us something we already could do and calling it an upgrade.


You're fighting a losing battle. I agree with you wholeheartedly, but that whining noise is not gonna stop and it will take over this thread completely.

Rich


----------



## SlimyPizza

Drew2k said:


> Did you miss the part where DIRECTV completely overhauled the software simply to add DoublePlay? I'm not asking you to like it, but it's a shame that not everyone can at least appreciate the amount of effort that went into this. The bottom line to me is if you are better off today than you were before DoublePlay was introduced, you're ahead of the game. You may call that "settling", but when you're not in control of the hardware and not in control of the software, we really have no choice, do we? DIRECTV worked very hard to give us DoublePlay - they didn't have to do it, they chose to do based on user feedback after the platform was introduced (and designed) without it. I, for one, appreciate that.


I don't have the update yet but just thinking about having to manually activate a feature every time you want it seems to be an unnecessary hiccup in its functionality.

Maybe it won't be that obtrusive to turn it on every day and I will reserve judgment when I get to use it for myself. YES, we do appreciate the software re-writing effort and if it were all for free I'd be jumping up and down and buying beers for everyone. But this is a business and it wasn't done as a favor for us. We're paying fees every month and we voiced our opinions for a long time about this functionality.

I will present again an idea that could be easy to implement: DTV can turn off DP after 2 hrs of remote inactivity (as currently implemented) but automatically engage DP mode once the remote becomes active again. Having this occur automatically allows DTV to have use of the 2nd tuner and the user to have seemingly always-on DP. The key is having DP automatically activated upon remote control use.

When will the new TiVo unit be ready? Someone earlier said 2010 but I remember reading last year it would be 2009.


----------



## lzielen

greenelucky said:


> They are giving us something we already could do and calling it an upgrade.


Get over it already. DoublePlay is a new feature. You could not toggle between two programs as easily before. Recording both was a workaround. Doubleplay is definitely an upgrade.


----------



## Doug Brott

Hutchinshouse said:


> Still don't have 0x034B (both HR20-700)
> 
> I'm on the left coast in So-Cal. I usually get software updates on the 1st wave. :whatdidid


Yeah, looks like this one may take a little longer than I originally thought.


----------



## Doug Brott

xtc said:


> I cannot think of a single way it is better, please give examples.



2x 90 minute buffers
A _safe_ buffer: while DoublePlay is active, DIRECTV will not take the buffer from you.
The ability to "play" behind in real time on the background buffer
Auto start a paused show
up to 4 different previous channels on each buffer
No "lost" buffer when surfing through channel tuned on background buffer
The ability to tune both tuners to same channel


----------



## Syzygy

HRJustin said:


> Maybe [what I said] is [bull], but thats how its going to be. ... either say something good about it or don't say anything at all.


Best argument ever for blocking someone. *HRJustin* is going to be the first person I've ever blocked.


----------



## Guest

cygnusloop said:


> Yes the SW will get pushed when the box is in STANDBY. And, to answer you second question, unless it's unplugged, it's always on, save for the front panel lights and the video/audio outputs.


...."and the video/audio outputs". Sans optical output. It's infuriating that these boxes still output on the digital audio jack when in standby. Opinions on splitting optical audio aside (I'm a freak when it comes to sound quality, and I notice no difference), this makes it difficult on some of us that are still fighting limited digital inputs on our A/V receivers. Here's hoping D* recognizes this minor flaw in a future NR.

EDIT: If I've completely missed a way to turn it off, please give me a good swift kick to the support forum (I'll tuck my tail and crawl away in shame!) I'm not looking for tech support here, but was just mentioning an area of needed improvement.

I realize this isn't the topic of discussion, but I couldn't help myself :flaiming My apologies to the community!


----------



## HRJustin

Syzygy said:


> Best argument ever for blocking someone. *HRJustin* is going to be the first person I've ever blocked.


:grin:Cool Thanks!...

I was just trying to get the point across that we are lucky to get any kind of implementation of DLB. I just think that everyone that has been complaining about this is wasting time. Most people don't even have it yet and are complaining without even using it yet. We should appreciate that the current equipment is still being upgraded continuously. The directivos have been pretty much phased out for HD because of MPEG4 HD. If you want HD The D* HR series DVRs are the only ones that can get the current HD channels from D* as of right now. So everyone should understand that these DVRs are not tivos and run and function much differently.


----------



## Drew2k

greenelucky said:


> They are giving us something we already could do and calling it an upgrade.


Not on the HR2x you couldn't. Now you can.


----------



## gary900

> Originally Posted by Hutchinshouse
> Still don't have 0x034B (both HR20-700)
> 
> I'm on the left coast in So-Cal. I usually get software updates on the 1st wave.


I am 60 miles east of LA and haven't got 0x34B yet either. No biggie, waiting for Fri and new CE.


----------



## Drew2k

SlimyPizza said:


> I don't have the update yet but just thinking about having to manually activate a feature every time you want it seems to be an unnecessary hiccup in its functionality.


I think after you give it some time you may not mind so much. You do miss out on the random surprise of finding what's on the background tuner, but once it's on you have some benefits the TiVo didn't, most significant to me which is the ability to automatically resume play when returning to a buffer you paused.

I posted this above:
Yes, it's required to press DOWN twice to launch DP if it's not active, but for me that one-keystroke "penalty" is more than negated by the automatic resumption of play when I return to a paused tuner. In TiVo, I'd have to press DOWN and PLAY every time I returned to a paused tuner, so if I toggled tuners 10 times in an hour that's 10 presses of PLAY that I don't need to do in the DIRECTV implementation.​Think about that ... if you are watching two football games on two tuners on a TiVo and pause each time you flip to the other tuner, you need to press PLAY to resume on the new tuner. With DoublePlay, it automatically resumes play so you are right in the action and over a three hour game save a tone of key presses. To me the one inconvenience of having to press DOWN one extra time to start DoublePlay becomes very trivial when compared to the features I obtain once I start it.


----------



## BattleScott

JoeDat said:


> ...."and the video/audio outputs". Sans optical output. It's infuriating that these boxes still output on the digital audio jack when in standby. Opinions on splitting optical audio aside (I'm a freak when it comes to sound quality, and I notice no difference), this makes it difficult on some of us that are still fighting limited digital inputs on our A/V receivers. Here's hoping D* recognizes this minor flaw in a future NR.
> 
> EDIT: If I've completely missed a way to turn it off, please give me a good swift kick to the support forum (I'll tuck my tail and crawl away in shame!) I'm not looking for tech support here, but was just mentioning an area of needed improvement.
> 
> I realize this isn't the topic of discussion, but I couldn't help myself :flaiming My apologies to the community!


Strange, my HR22-100 does not ouput on the optical port when in standby. Are you saying that there is enough there to keep an A/V switch from auto-sensing, or that you actually have a digital audio signal being output when in standby? What model reveiver is it? A little bit of a hassle, but you can always turn off the digital output when not needed.


----------



## Rob Dawn

greenelucky said:


> They are giving us something we already could do and calling it an upgrade.


Yes there was a work around to do DLB, but during NFL season last year I occassionally ran in to a situation where I could not record 2 NFL games to do the switching:

I have not seen this mentioned here, but if your DVR is close to full, you can not record 2 HD NFL games!!! 3.5 hours per game * 2 games * 2% of HDD space per hour means you need as much as 14% available on your DVR without DLB or Double-Play.

I couldn't be happier to get Double-Play before the NFL season starts and as far as having to press Down to activate it - BLAH - big deal/who cares!

Thank you DirecTV!!

(Now let's get MRV out ASAP so I don't have to record AND WATCH a few series on the bedroom DVR!)


----------



## TrueDis

So subtitling is basically CC with less features...?


----------



## gator1234

What is subtitling?


----------



## Steve

gator1234 said:


> What is subtitling?





TrueDis said:


> So subtitling is basically CC with less features...?


Yes, but only less features if you dont like the font, color, size and transparency choices DirecTV has made, which I find very easy to read. Others may disagree.

You can alternatively choose "closed captions" from the same YELLOW button menu (like always), and customize the above choices yourself, under "setup", "display", "closed captioning".


----------



## Doug Brott

And Subtitling is not subject to regulatory control ..


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thank you Directv for Double Play. I wanted DLB, I got DP and Football season is almost here. I only use it for a few differnt programs and I am SOOO happy I have what I have! Thank You.


----------



## Guest

BattleScott said:


> Strange, my HR22-100 does not ouput on the optical port when in standby. Are you saying that there is enough there to keep an A/V switch from auto-sensing, or that you actually have a digital audio signal being output when in standby? What model reveiver is it? A little bit of a hassle, but you can always turn off the digital output when not needed.


I created a new forum thread pertaining to this issue (the mods will be happy:lol. Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to post the URL. Search 'optical audio signal on standby'. Looks like this issue has been around for quite some time, as I hit on another thread opened up about 2 years ago.


----------



## ATARI

Doug Brott said:


> 2x 90 minute buffers
> A _safe_ buffer: while DoublePlay is active, DIRECTV will not take the buffer from you.
> The ability to "play" behind in real time on the background buffer
> Auto start a paused show
> up to 4 different previous channels on each buffer
> No "lost" buffer when surfing through channel tuned on background buffer
> The ability to tune both tuners to same channel


Sounds like the "better than DLB" that was promised to us many moons ago.

I hope I get it by this weekend


----------



## calidelphia

JoeDat said:


> ...."and the video/audio outputs". Sans optical output. It's infuriating that these boxes still output on the digital audio jack when in standby. Opinions on splitting optical audio aside (I'm a freak when it comes to sound quality, and I notice no difference), this makes it difficult on some of us that are still fighting limited digital inputs on our A/V receivers. Here's hoping D* recognizes this minor flaw in a future NR.
> 
> EDIT: If I've completely missed a way to turn it off, please give me a good swift kick to the support forum (I'll tuck my tail and crawl away in shame!) I'm not looking for tech support here, but was just mentioning an area of needed improvement.
> 
> I realize this isn't the topic of discussion, but I couldn't help myself :flaiming My apologies to the community!





BattleScott said:


> Strange, my HR22-100 does not ouput on the optical port when in standby. Are you saying that there is enough there to keep an A/V switch from auto-sensing, or that you actually have a digital audio signal being output when in standby? What model reveiver is it? A little bit of a hassle, but you can always turn off the digital output when not needed.


I just tested mine as well and I don't have audio over optical when I'm in standby on my 21-100.


----------



## jheda

Drew2k said:


> I think after you give it some time you may not mind so much. You do miss out on the random surprise of finding what's on the background tuner, but once it's on you have some benefits the TiVo didn't, most significant to me which is the ability to automatically resume play when returning to a buffer you paused.
> 
> I posted this above:
> Yes, it's required to press DOWN twice to launch DP if it's not active, but for me that one-keystroke "penalty" is more than negated by the automatic resumption of play when I return to a paused tuner. In TiVo, I'd have to press DOWN and PLAY every time I returned to a paused tuner, so if I toggled tuners 10 times in an hour that's 10 presses of PLAY that I don't need to do in the DIRECTV implementation.​Think about that ... if you are watching two football games on two tuners on a TiVo and pause each time you flip to the other tuner, you need to press PLAY to resume on the new tuner. With DoublePlay, it automatically resumes play so you are right in the action and over a three hour game save a tone of key presses. To me the one inconvenience of having to press DOWN one extra time to start DoublePlay becomes very trivial when compared to the features I obtain once I start it.


Well said drew. as one of the DLB thread "whiners" I couldnt be more excited about this rollout. I anticipate it to be better than my dtivo dlb, for all the reasons stated, mostly becuase they gave us 2 90 min buffers. Oh yea i have to click down twice... even bolt james would live with that...

Someone at Dtv loves us....


----------



## z28lt1

Haven't gotten it yet, but I'm very excited as well. Thanks D*. I really really missed DLB, and this sounds like a great replacement. I understand the need to "activate" it so when it is not in use DirecTV can do their thing. One extra keystroke once a day or so isn't going to hurt. Wohoo!


----------



## PearlMikeJam

Doug Brott said:


> ...
> A _safe_ buffer: while DoublePlay is active, DIRECTV will not take the buffer from you...


Does this mean if you have a recording scheduled and you have DoublePlay active, the scheduled recording will not take place? I would expect it would give you a warning 5 or 10 minutes before it needs to change channels similar to TIVO.


----------



## Doug Brott

PearlMikeJam said:


> Does this mean if you have a recording scheduled and you have DoublePlay active, the scheduled recording will not take place? I would expect it would give you a warning 5 or 10 minutes before it needs to change channels similar to TIVO.


Scheduled recordings take priority over DoublePlay .. This means that DIRECTV will not hijack the background tuner for any housekeeping/contend delivery while DP is active.


----------



## PearlMikeJam

Doug Brott said:


> Scheduled recordings take priority over DoublePlay .. This means that DIRECTV will not hijack the background tuner for any housekeeping/contend delivery while DP is active.


Thanks for the clarification. This makes sense. I cannot wait to get the new software.


----------



## Rich

HRJustin said:


> :grin:Cool Thanks!...
> 
> I was just trying to get the point across that we are lucky to get any kind of implementation of DLB. I just think that everyone that has been complaining about this is wasting time. Most people don't even have it yet and are complaining without even using it yet. We should appreciate that the current equipment is still being upgraded continuously. The directivos have been pretty much phased out for HD because of MPEG4 HD. If you want HD The D* HR series DVRs are the only ones that can get the current HD channels from D* as of right now. So everyone should understand that these DVRs are not tivos and run and function much differently.


You wouldn't believe how many times this has been said in so many different ways. Hear that whining sound? That's nobody listening to us.

Rich


----------



## Rich

BattleScott said:


> Strange, my HR22-100 does not ouput on the optical port when in standby. Are you saying that there is enough there to keep an A/V switch from auto-sensing, or that you actually have a digital audio signal being output when in standby? What model reveiver is it? A little bit of a hassle, but you can always turn off the digital output when not needed.


I don't understand what he's talking about either. You put the HR in standby and the sound over the optical wire goes away. Always been that way. Where do these posts come from? Left field? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich

jheda said:


> Well said drew. as one of the DLB thread "whiners" I couldnt be more excited about this rollout. I anticipate it to be better than my dtivo dlb, for all the reasons stated, mostly becuase they gave us 2 90 min buffers. Oh yea i have to click down twice... even bolt james would live with that...
> 
> Someone at Dtv loves us....


Haven't heard from *Boltjames* in quite a while. He had a lot of fun on the DLB thread.

Rich


----------



## BattleScott

rich584 said:


> I don't understand what he's talking about either. You put the HR in standby and the sound over the optical wire goes away. Always been that way. Where do these posts come from? Left field? :lol:
> 
> Rich


What he means is that even though the "sound" is off, the optical port is still enabled on the HR. This is causing an issue with A/V switches that auto-sense a signal and switch inputs based on the active signal.


----------



## Rich

BattleScott said:


> What he means is that even though the "sound" is off, the optical port is still enabled on the HR. This is causing an issue with A/V switches that auto-sense a signal and switch inputs based on the active signal.


Huh. None of my optical switches do that. I've got four HRs and a BD player hooked up to one of them. I've had quite a few switches and never had a problem.

Rich


----------



## BattleScott

rich584 said:


> Huh. None of my optical switches do that. I've got four HRs and a BD player hooked up to one of them. I've had quite a few switches and never had a problem.
> 
> Rich


Being dicussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163718


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks, just to reiterate something that has been pointed out elsewhere .. The new NR is not quite into full force at this point. So the delay will be a bit longer than I originally anticipated. I'll get more information out as it becomes available to me.


----------



## xtc

HRJustin said:



> Maybe it is, but thats how its going to be. It is not going to be changed from the way its working there is no reason to. This is how D* decided to implement this either say something good about it or don't say anything at all.


I didn't know this was a communist board. are you for real?? :nono2:


----------



## xtc

Sartori said:


> No, just get tired of people whining about the most trivial crap all the time.....just gets old....


what a hypocrite, you are whining about other people's whining.


----------



## xtc

HRJustin said:


> It definitely was NOT known that we were going to get this feature. We are lucky to even get this feature at all D* never intended to make this it was added suddenly. There is no annoyance to it you can continue to use your DVR the way it currently is. The DoublePlay is just an added on feature if you want to use it...just activate it. If anything it added an extra Convenience to the customer which IS cool. What you dont understand is its not our right as a customer to have this feature. It was DirecTVs choice to implement what they did.


hey buddy, i'm paying for this stuff, so if they don't get it right, i have the right to complain about it. I have the HR10-250 and they got everything right, only problem is that it is outdated and can't get the new HD channels. Bottom line is i'm paying for this stuff, and I don't wanna pay for a half-ass job. If TiVo got it right, without spamming us, DirecTV should too, but they care more about spamming than anything else..


----------



## xtc

greenelucky said:


> Considering how much everyone pays DirecTV, I would hardly call it "trivial".


Finally! thank you.


----------



## xtc

dbronstein said:


> It remembers a separate prev channel for each tuner.


:lol:


----------



## xtc

Drew2k said:


> Did you miss the part where DIRECTV completely overhauled the software simply to add DoublePlay? I'm not asking you to like it, but it's a shame that not everyone can at least appreciate the amount of effort that went into this. The bottom line to me is if you are better off today than you were before DoublePlay was introduced, you're ahead of the game. You may call that "settling", but when you're not in control of the hardware and not in control of the software, we really have no choice, do we? DIRECTV worked very hard to give us DoublePlay - they didn't have to do it, they chose to do based on user feedback after the platform was introduced (and designed) without it. I, for one, appreciate that.


There would be no need for any kind of overhaul if they were more in touch with their customer's needs to begin with. If they were more in touch, they would realize how important DLB was to them and would have included it the first time around instead of doing overhauls years later when it would have been unnecessary if they got it right the first time. you'd think that if they waited all this time, it would be spectacular since all this time for research and development could have taken place along with with new current technology. Instead they got it worse and sacrificed customer friendliness with annoyances due to their need to spam.


----------



## xtc

SlimyPizza said:


> I don't have the update yet but just thinking about having to manually activate a feature every time you want it seems to be an unnecessary hiccup in its functionality.
> 
> Maybe it won't be that obtrusive to turn it on every day and I will reserve judgment when I get to use it for myself. YES, we do appreciate the software re-writing effort and if it were all for free I'd be jumping up and down and buying beers for everyone. But this is a business and it wasn't done as a favor for us. We're paying fees every month and we voiced our opinions for a long time about this functionality.
> 
> I will present again an idea that could be easy to implement: DTV can turn off DP after 2 hrs of remote inactivity (as currently implemented) but automatically engage DP mode once the remote becomes active again. Having this occur automatically allows DTV to have use of the 2nd tuner and the user to have seemingly always-on DP. The key is having DP automatically activated upon remote control use.
> 
> When will the new TiVo unit be ready? Someone earlier said 2010 but I remember reading last year it would be 2009.


Excellent post.


----------



## xtc

Doug Brott said:


> 2x 90 minute buffers
> A _safe_ buffer: while DoublePlay is active, DIRECTV will not take the buffer from you.
> The ability to "play" behind in real time on the background buffer
> Auto start a paused show
> up to 4 different previous channels on each buffer
> No "lost" buffer when surfing through channel tuned on background buffer
> The ability to tune both tuners to same channel


Other than the 90 minute buffer (which was expected anyway since we get 90 minute buffer on our single tunner, I don't see any of the other items on that list as anything really that good at all. In fact they are pretty much useless. I would have rather had everything the TiVo did with their version which caused me no annoyances unlike this does.


----------



## xtc

HRJustin said:


> :grin:Cool Thanks!...
> 
> I was just trying to get the point across that we are lucky to get any kind of implementation of DLB. I just think that everyone that has been complaining about this is wasting time. Most people don't even have it yet and are complaining without even using it yet. We should appreciate that the current equipment is still being upgraded continuously. The directivos have been pretty much phased out for HD because of MPEG4 HD. If you want HD The D* HR series DVRs are the only ones that can get the current HD channels from D* as of right now. So everyone should understand that these DVRs are not tivos and run and function much differently.


wow, you are truly a character, you must be used to being whipped and just taking punishment without voicing your opinion, huh... Sorry, not all of us can as submissive as you. I had the TiVo for years before any of the current DirecTV models came out and enjoyed the dual buffers, so when i had to get these new DirecTV receivers just to get new channels, I was actually downgrading my equipment because of the lack of DLB and all other kinds features. And you make it sound like we should praise DirecTV for giving us something that is ridiculously overdue and to top it off, a lame version of it. I guess you can just sit back (mod edit) but I and most here actually have minds and opinions of their own, and we are here on this forum to express them, not bending over to the company that takes our money every month anyway.


----------



## xtc

jheda said:


> Someone at Dtv loves us....


Wow. :nono2:


----------



## HRJustin

You haven't even used it yet and all that you do is complain about it. The Tivo is a completely different DVR from D*. Its not like D* can copy every feature exactly as its still patented to Tivo. You have to expect things to be different then the way Tivo implemented it. I would rather have a DVR from D* rather then one from a separate company. 

Nothing anyone says is going to stop you from complaining I respect that. You just need to understand this is the way D* has designed DoublePlay. Its not wrong its just different they got it the way they intended it to be. Just because its different in very few aspects it does not mean its half-assed compared to Tivo.


----------



## HRJustin

xtc said:


> wow, you are truly a character, you must be used to being whipped and just taking punishment without voicing your opinion, huh... Sorry, not all of us can as submissive as you. I had the TiVo for years before any of the current DirecTV models came out and enjoyed the dual buffers, so when i had to get these new DirecTV receivers just to get new channels, I was actually downgrading my equipment because of the lack of DLB and all other kinds features. And you make it sound like we should praise DirecTV for giving us something that is ridiculously overdue and to top it off, a lame version of it. I guess you can just sit back but I and most here actually have minds and opinions of their own, and we are here on this forum to express them, not bending over to the company that takes our money every month anyway.


No... I just actually understand the reasoning behind why its implemented the way it is. I definitely state my opinion and am not submissive. I have never used a Tivo and frankly don't care if I ever do. The D* DVR has been programed completely by D* and well after Tivo. Tivo was perfecting their software before D* so its bound to take time for D* to perfect it in their own way. Its understandable that Tivo is different because it isn't made specifically for a single provider.


----------



## ar331

I am new to this board and I am very surprised by the amount of vitriol voiced here regarding the ADDITION of features. I just went from my D* SD Tivo to the HR22-100 and I was sadly disappointed by the lack of easy access to the second tuner. I expected _any_ dual tuner DVR to have the same capabilities as my Tivo did. But 2 days later I read that I will get this upgrade soon. Wow!:grin:

I have not seen anybody mention something that the HR22 does better than Tivo does, that is the ability to 'one button" swap between a live tuner and a recording. I was able to watch a movie and easily check the live action on a baseball game with just one button. Couldn't do that on my Tivo.

D*, Please please upgrade me next!!!! :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

:flaiming:flaiming


xtc said:


> wow, you are truly a character, you must be used to being whipped and just taking punishment without voicing your opinion, huh... Sorry, not all of us can as submissive as you. I had the TiVo for years before any of the current DirecTV models came out and enjoyed the dual buffers, so when i had to get these new DirecTV receivers just to get new channels, I was actually downgrading my equipment because of the lack of DLB and all other kinds features. And you make it sound like we should praise DirecTV for giving us something that is ridiculously overdue and to top it off, a lame version of it. I guess you can just sit back and say "Yes, Masa" but I and most here actually have minds and opinions of their own, and we are here on this forum to express them, not bending over to the company that takes our money every month anyway.


:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Rich

BattleScott said:


> Being dicussed here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163718


Aw, he's using a splitter. Here's what I use and it works perfectly: *Link*.

Not a bad price either.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott

xtc said:


> Other than the 90 minute buffer (which was expected anyway since we get 90 minute buffer on our single tunner, I don't see any of the other items on that list as anything really that good at all. In fact they are pretty much useless. I would have rather had everything the TiVo did with their version which caused me no annoyances unlike this does.


Once you start using it, you'll get used to it .. as for not seeing those items as good :shrug:

So you like have to make two key presses (down arrow then unpause) instead of one each ime you swap tuners but you're annoyed by having to press the down arrow one extra time when you use DoublePlay. Auto-unpause saves you a key press each time you swap.

So you like channel surfing and losing the background buffer simply because you cycled through the channel that was on the background tuner during that surf?

Again, the only thing that is lost is programming that is random. If you knew you wanted to watch it, you would have scheduled a recording or scheduled yourself to be there when it was on. Anything else just happens to be on and you may or may not like it. You still get that on the foreground tuner. you have it today and that hasn't gone away at all. You won't get that on the background tuner.

In any event, this is the way it is done. Don't look for a change.


----------



## Doug Brott

ar331 said:


> I have not seen anybody mention something that the HR22 does better than Tivo does, that is the ability to 'one button" swap between a live tuner and a recording. I was able to watch a movie and easily check the live action on a baseball game with just one button. Couldn't do that on my Tivo.


Ah yes, that's been around for a while .. that is a cool feature.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Doug Brott said:


> Once you start using it, you'll get used to it .. as for not seeing those items as good :shrug:
> 
> So you like have to make two key presses (down arrow then unpause) instead of one each ime you swap tuners but you're annoyed by having to press the down arrow one extra time when you use DoublePlay. Auto-unpause saves you a key press each time you swap.
> 
> So you like channel surfing and losing the background buffer simply because you cycled through the channel that was on the background tuner during that surf?
> 
> Again, the only thing that is lost is programming that is random. If you knew you wanted to watch it, you would have scheduled a recording or scheduled yourself to be there when it was on. Anything else just happens to be on and you may or may not like it. You still get that on the foreground tuner. you have it today and that hasn't gone away at all. You won't get that on the background tuner.
> 
> In any event, this is the way it is done. Don't look for a change.


xtc,
How long could you have had Doubleplay that you absolutley hate it so much that you have to resort to slurs? I also had some questions/concerns about Doubleplay a little while back but I didn't feel the need to act like that. If you truly wanted a way to buffer 2 shows without recording, you have it. If you just wanted to show your true colors, You've done that too.

Scott


----------



## eileen22

Doug Brott said:


> The best I can tell, it's pretty much a random process these days. Perhaps there is a schedule somewhere deep within DIRECTV, but it's not something that is widely available.
> 
> As for when you will get it? Since NFL starts in roughly 3 weeks, I have a strong suspicion that everyone will have it by then. It won't be much longer regardless of who you are.


I am not-so-patiently awaiting the NR, hoping that it might solve some of the problems I've been having with my HR20-700. How far in advance will the software update indicate that this is coming to me (in the System Info screen). Currently, mine says "none scheduled." Will it at some point put a date or number of hours in that field prior to the download of the NR? Thanks.


----------



## tthunder38

ar331 said:


> I have not seen anybody mention something that the HR22 does better than Tivo does, that is the ability to 'one button" swap between a live tuner and a recording. I was able to watch a movie and easily check the live action on a baseball game with just one button. Couldn't do that on my Tivo.


If you had PIP you could keep up with the game in real time


----------



## dettxw

I have PiP on my current TVs, and have had it on TVs in the past.
Sounds like a great thing, keep up with a second event and have the ability to swap back and forth.
However the reality for me is that I never use it. I'd rather record and switch between recordings.


----------



## HRJustin

eileen22 said:


> How far in advance will the software update indicate that this is coming to me (in the System Info screen). Currently, mine says "none scheduled." Will it at some point put a date or number of hours in that field prior to the download of the NR? Thanks.


I have also always been curious if that actually works or not :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

eileen22 said:


> I am not-so-patiently awaiting the NR, hoping that it might solve some of the problems I've been having with my HR20-700. How far in advance will the software update indicate that this is coming to me (in the System Info screen). Currently, mine says "none scheduled." Will it at some point put a date or number of hours in that field prior to the download of the NR? Thanks.


Most likely you will receive no indication. It will simply show up overnight, one night.


----------



## gully_foyle

xtc said:


> Other than the 90 minute buffer (which was expected anyway since we get 90 minute buffer on our single tunner, I don't see any of the other items on that list as anything really that good at all. In fact they are pretty much useless. I would have rather had everything the TiVo did with their version which caused me no annoyances unlike this does.


Then don't use it.


----------



## The Merg

eileen22 said:


> I am not-so-patiently awaiting the NR, hoping that it might solve some of the problems I've been having with my HR20-700. How far in advance will the software update indicate that this is coming to me (in the System Info screen). Currently, mine says "none scheduled." Will it at some point put a date or number of hours in that field prior to the download of the NR? Thanks.


That field on the System Info screen is currently not used and never has been. Most likely, it will never be used.

- Merg


----------



## SledDog

xtc said:


> Other than the 90 minute buffer (which was expected anyway since we get 90 minute buffer on our single tunner, I don't see any of the other items on that list as anything really that good at all. In fact they are pretty much useless. I would have rather had everything the TiVo did with their version which caused me no annoyances unlike this does.


Perhaps the best solution for you would be to select a provider that as a Tivo based receiver. Because it would appear you are very un-happy with the current state of DirecTV's receivers. Why stay with a service that causes you this much anguish?


----------



## xtc

ar331 said:


> I have not seen anybody mention something that the HR22 does better than Tivo does, that is the ability to 'one button" swap between a live tuner and a recording. I was able to watch a movie and easily check the live action on a baseball game with just one button. Couldn't do that on my Tivo.


of course you could do that with the TiVo. all you had to do was hit the Live TV button and that switched tuners back and forth


----------



## Doug Brott

xtc said:


> of course you could do that with the TiVo. all you had to do was hit the Live TV button and that switched tuners back and forth


Nope .. You could not be watching a program from the playlist and one live program at the same time with TiVo ..

TiVo only supported swapping between to Live programs.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, I've had no choice but to edit and delete some posts here. For the record, the only edits and deletions had to do with rudeness toward other members; it's not my policy to delete posts because "I don't like them." Please try to be more civil. This is a discussion thread for the Fall 2009 Firmware Update, not a free-for-all.

Thank you.


----------



## Athlon646464

Did I read somewhere here that this roll out is on hold or delayed? If it was, has it started back up again? Is the delay just a rumor?

I want that Double Play!! 

My wife & I did the work-around for the Red Sox game & Little League game the other night after getting the idea from DBS Talk. It was great to be able to watch every play of both games, and we ended the Sox game at about the same time as the rest of the planet!! Very cool.

D*'s implementation of DP looks easy to use - can't wait!!! :joy:


----------



## socal404

Has this software started a release in southern California yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It has not started in Southern California yet, at least not at my house


----------



## superleo

I want my double play...

Please?!?!


----------



## Doug Brott

Athlon646464 said:


> Did I read somewhere here that this roll out is on hold or delayed? If it was, has it started back up again? Is the delay just a rumor?:


slightly .. getting back into gear soon.


----------



## lparsons21

In all this discussion of the new firmware update, I've noticed exactly zero mention about whether it addresses the basic issues of speed and remote response. I know not many got it, but surely the 3 that did could comment on the speed and remote response issues.


----------



## vfviola

Confused on the new software that was released. Is it a true release or a test for some people? Some threads are saying that the release was not for everyone. I have a HR21-200 and HR20-100. Both are showing Ox312 in the setup menu for software. Just curious if they will be getting the new 0x034c.


----------



## drpjr

This thread seems to have an ongoing theme of "I want Tivo/Thats not Tivo running through it. I have had both HR10s and HR20s and used the snot out of all of them so I am well aware of the capabilities of both. I remember I used to buffer a sports channel and a news channel overnight with the Tivos. It was nice to wake up to 2 buffers. I could easily rewind both buffers catch the "crawls" across the bottom and be updated on both very quickly. Unless I'm missing something thats really the only difference from the current DP. Now with the HR20s I only get to buffer 1 channel over night. However from a practical real world usage standpoint with a 90 min buffer by the time I have scanned back through the 90 mins the "lost" buffer has had enough time to reload that I don't miss a thing. Would I like two continuous buffers, sure. But I have yet to find a situation where the new DP was not more than capable. YMMV. The new DP is not Tivo but where is it etched in stone that Tivo is the only right way? We have a voice and D sometimes listens. I can live with that.


----------



## Doug Brott

drpjr said:


> Unless I'm missing something thats really the only difference from the current DP. Now with the HR20s I only get to buffer 1 channel over night. However from a practical real world usage standpoint with a 90 min buffer by the time I have scanned back through the 90 mins the "lost" buffer has had enough time to reload that I don't miss a thing.


By George, I think you've got it


----------



## dvdmth

lparsons21 said:


> In all this discussion of the new firmware update, I've noticed exactly zero mention about whether it addresses the basic issues of speed and remote response. I know not many got it, but surely the 3 that did could comment on the speed and remote response issues.


I got 0x34B last Friday on two HR21-100's. On the previous NR, one box was noticeably faster than the other. Now, the one that was slower is faster than before and about the same as the other box, which saw no significant change. Both boxes continue to take a little time bringing up the guide or playlist (around 2 or 3 seconds), but speed within the guide and menu screens is pretty good (though there are occasional hiccups).

One remote issue that seems to have gone away (too early to say for sure) is the infamous "skip to end" quirk where pressing ADVANCE jumps to the end of the recording, even if you didn't hold the button. I used to encounter this problem somewhat frequently with HD recordings, especially when the DVR delays in responding to tribkplay presses. Since the update, I encountered those delays in trickplay response a handful of times, but the skip-to-end behavior has not happened (yet). If that issue has truly been eliminated, that will be one major annoyance out of the way. Time will tell...


----------



## Drew2k

drpjr said:


> This thread seems to have an ongoing theme of "I want Tivo/Thats not Tivo running through it. I have had both HR10s and HR20s and used the snot out of all of them so I am well aware of the capabilities of both. I remember I used to buffer a sports channel and a news channel overnight with the Tivos. It was nice to wake up to 2 buffers. I could easily rewind both buffers catch the "crawls" across the bottom and be updated on both very quickly. Unless I'm missing something thats really the only difference from the current DP. Now with the HR20s I only get to buffer 1 channel over night. However from a practical real world usage standpoint with a 90 min buffer by the time I have scanned back through the 90 mins the "lost" buffer has had enough time to reload that I don't miss a thing. Would I like two continuous buffers, sure. But I have yet to find a situation where the new DP was not more than capable. YMMV. The new DP is not Tivo but where is it etched in stone that Tivo is the only right way? We have a voice and D sometimes listens. I can live with that.


I have a feeling you are someone who does not let "small" things disappoint him (or her)!


----------



## Nicholsen

SlimyPizza said:


> But, it's not the ONLY thing that's different. You have to manually activate DP when you want to use it. That's the big difference.
> 
> Here's an idea that could be easy to implement. Why can't DTV use the background tuner after 2 hrs of remote inactivity (to record PPV and other stuff we don't really want) but automatically revert to DP mode once the remote becomes active again? Having this occur automatically allows DTV to have use of the 2nd tuner and the user to have seemingly always-on DP.


This is obviously the right way to implement this feature. After the background download is finished, you would then return the background tuner to the channel it was on when you "borrowed" it. Most users would never realize the background tuner was borrowed, especially if you did your downloads late at night. That kind of attention to detail is the difference between great design and design that is simply "good enough."


----------



## Athlon646464

Nicholsen said:


> This is obviously the right way to implement this feature. After the background download is finished, you would then return the background tuner to the channel it was on when you "borrowed" it. Most users would never realize the background tuner was borrowed, especially if you did your downloads late at night. That kind of attention to detail is the difference between great design and design that is simply "good enough."


I understand what you are saying, but I disagree. (I must say also that I do not have the software yet, so I have not had a chance to try it.)

Here is why I disagree. What you are suggesting is that D* say to _all_ of their customers that "you have a buffer on each tuner _all_ of the time, _except_ when we (D*) want it for other things".

Issues I have with _that_ plan:

1) When do they take the tuner from me? Some watch TV while I am sleeping, so there is no 'good' universal time. Do they take it when I don't use my remote for 2 hours? Well, that's what the plan is now. With a button press or two however, I can tell D* to leave my other tuner alone, anytime day or night.

2) If 'Most users would never realize the background tuner was borrowed', then they would not be using DP anyway, so what's the big deal?

The bottom line is that given the choice of your idea or D*'s, you cannot please everyone. My guess is that more agree with the way it has been implemented than not. Why do I say that? Can you imagine if D* gave everyone a new feature, but had to say that you cannot use it when we (D*) want to disable it for technical, commercial or business reasons?

IMHO, I'd rather be the one in control of my DVR.........


----------



## scoles15

ar331 said:


> I am new to this board and I am very surprised by the amount of vitriol voiced here regarding the ADDITION of features. I just went from my D* SD Tivo to the HR22-100 and I was sadly disappointed by the lack of easy access to the second tuner. I expected _any_ dual tuner DVR to have the same capabilities as my Tivo did. But 2 days later I read that I will get this upgrade soon. Wow!:grin:
> 
> I have not seen anybody mention something that the HR22 does better than Tivo does, that is the ability to 'one button" swap between a live tuner and a recording. I was able to watch a movie and easily check the live action on a baseball game with just one button. Couldn't do that on my Tivo.
> 
> D*, Please please upgrade me next!!!! :lol:


Sorry for the stupid question but how do you that?


----------



## dcowboy7

scoles15 said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but how do you that?


a) play the recorded show.
b) key in a live channel that u want to watch.
c) just hit prev channel to go back n forth between recorded show & live channel.


----------



## scoles15

dcowboy7 said:


> a) play the recorded show.
> b) key in a live channel that u want to watch.
> c) just hit prev channel to go back n forth between recorded show & live channel.


Thank you. I'm going to try it later.


----------



## bobcamp1

Athlon646464 said:


> Issues I have with _that_ plan:
> 
> 1) When do they take the tuner from me? Some watch TV while I am sleeping, so there is no 'good' universal time. Do they take it when I don't use my remote for 2 hours? Well, that's what the plan is now. With a button press or two however, I can tell D* to leave my other tuner alone, anytime day or night.
> 
> 2) If 'Most users would never realize the background tuner was borrowed', then they would not be using DP anyway, so what's the big deal?
> 
> The bottom line is that given the choice of your idea or D*'s, you cannot please everyone. My guess is that more agree with the way it has been implemented than not. Why do I say that? Can you imagine if D* gave everyone a new feature, but had to say that you cannot use it when we (D*) want to disable it for technical, commercial or business reasons?
> 
> IMHO, I'd rather be the one in control of my DVR.........


1) It warns you first, and you can always take the tuner back in the middle of the service download. So no big deal. Besides, DoublePlay says "we WILL ALWAYS take the tuner back when you are not using it, you have no control over it." So in that way you have less control. It depends on the point of view....

2) I agree. In Tivoland, some people use the DLB in lieu of setting up a recording. To set up both tuners before you go to bed and expect both tuners to be exactly where you left them was expecting too much, especially since Tivo has the Suggestions feature. People would complain, and I'd tell them to just record it! You can easily set up a KAM-1 season pass of the morning news, which guarantees you'll have it and not fill up your hard drive.

D* implementation of DLB is a little quirky, but is good enough. It may be too hidden since it is not automatic.

Once they get the external SATA issue fixed, they can re-roll it out. I believe they have stopped rolling it out due to that bug.


----------



## Rich

bobcamp1 said:


> Once they get the external SATA issue fixed, they can re-roll it out. I believe they have stopped rolling it out due to that bug.


I must have missed that. What eSATA issue?

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott

bobcamp1 said:


> Once they get the external SATA issue fixed, they can re-roll it out. I believe they have stopped rolling it out due to that bug.


last I checked eSATA is an unsupported feature ..


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Drew2k said:


> DIRECTV has:
> 
> - dual 90 minute buffers (one for each tuner)
> - independent tracking of previous channels on each tuner
> - automatic resumption of play when returning to a paused tuner
> - no jump to live TV when leaving a buffer in play mode while behind in real-time
> 
> Yes, it's required to press DOWN twice to launch DP if it's not active, but for me that one-keystroke "penalty" is more than negated by the automatic resumption of play when I return to a paused tuner. In TiVo, I'd have to press DOWN and PLAY every time I returned to a paused tuner, so if I toggled tuners 10 times in an hour that's 10 presses of PLAY that I don't need to do in the DIRECTV implementation.
> 
> On the TiVo box, if you went to the beginning of the buffer (a whole 30 minutes back) and left it there and swapped tuners, when you returned TiVo would have brought you back to live TV - it doesn't remember where you are unless you pause the buffer.
> 
> With DoublePlay, if you go back 90 minutes and leave it unpaused, when you swap tuners away and then return, you will STILL be 90 minutes behind real-time. When you don't pause a tuner, your relative position is remembered and the buffer you can't see will still play in real-time behind the scenes.
> 
> IMHO, all of this is better than DLB, better than TiVo...





Drew2k said:


> Did you miss the part where DIRECTV completely overhauled the software simply to add DoublePlay? I'm not asking you to like it, but it's a shame that not everyone can at least appreciate the amount of effort that went into this. The bottom line to me is if you are better off today than you were before DoublePlay was introduced, you're ahead of the game. You may call that "settling", but when you're not in control of the hardware and not in control of the software, we really have no choice, do we? DIRECTV worked very hard to give us DoublePlay - they didn't have to do it, they chose to do based on user feedback after the platform was introduced (and designed) without it. I, for one, appreciate that.





Doug Brott said:


> 2x 90 minute buffers
> A _safe_ buffer: while DoublePlay is active, DIRECTV will not take the buffer from you.
> The ability to "play" behind in real time on the background buffer
> Auto start a paused show
> up to 4 different previous channels on each buffer
> No "lost" buffer when surfing through channel tuned on background buffer
> The ability to tune both tuners to same channel


Great posts. This seems so much better than the Tivo implementation. I could care less about "activating" it once. Besides, now that we have DLB who's to say that may not be improved down the road. I absolutely appreciate getting DLB back - it's bringing back fond memories Kudos to D*!My only complaint is that I still haven't gotten it yet! If I do a CE, will I get it?


----------



## Rich

Doug Brott said:


> last I checked eSATA is an unsupported feature ..


I've been following the thread and I haven't seen anything posted about something that would adversely affect our existing eSATAs. Kinda surprised me.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

rich584 said:


> I've been following the thread and I haven't seen anything posted about something that would adversely affect our existing eSATAs. Kinda surprised me.
> 
> Rich


I recall two people posting that they received the update and that their eSATA drives were wiped in the process.


----------



## Athlon646464

bobcamp1 said:


> 1) It warns you first, and you can always take the tuner back in the middle of the service download. So no big deal. Besides, DoublePlay says "we WILL ALWAYS take the tuner back when you are not using it, you have no control over it." So in that way you have less control. It depends on the point of view....
> 
> 2) I agree. In Tivoland, some people use the DLB in lieu of setting up a recording. To set up both tuners before you go to bed and expect both tuners to be exactly where you left them was expecting too much, especially since Tivo has the Suggestions feature. People would complain, and I'd tell them to just record it! You can easily set up a KAM-1 season pass of the morning news, which guarantees you'll have it and not fill up your hard drive.
> 
> D* implementation of DLB is a little quirky, but is good enough. It may be too hidden since it is not automatic.
> 
> Once they get the external SATA issue fixed, they can re-roll it out. I believe they have stopped rolling it out due to that bug.


Uh, I think you may have mis-interpreted my post. I was commenting on someone else's post. I think you commented on his comments thinking they were mine. You and I may be more in agreement than you may have thought, LOL. :lol:

I may not have been clear with identifying his quotes.... :grin:


----------



## Flyboy917

Ok. Where is it? For every software update in the past, there have been loads and loads of "just got it" "got it yesterday" "got is a few days ago" posts. I've only seen a couple here in twelve pages. What's the skinny?????
Bueller?
Bueller?
Anyone?


----------



## soloredd

I usually get these releases as soon as I see them on DBSTalk but I haven't received anything yet. Strange. Hopefully it will be out by next Thursday - college football!!


----------



## HoTat2

Flyboy917 said:


> Ok. Where is it? For every software update in the past, there have been loads and loads of "just got it" "got it yesterday" "got is a few days ago" posts. I've only seen a couple here in twelve pages. What's the skinny?????
> Bueller?
> Bueller?
> Anyone?


About two days or so ago software version 0x034B began a NR roll out in earnest, but then was suddenly stopped. Shortly thereafter a newer version 0x034C began then was abruptly stopped even quicker. I assume bugs were found to be in both packages.

So right now we are in a holding pattern with only NR 0x0312 in the stream awaiting DirecTV to correct the last minute issues in the new update for final release.


----------



## gnahc79

both 34b and 34c pulled? I have less confidence in whatever build gets pushed to everyone. Very quick fixes for 'oh crap' problems in software often open new bugs.


----------



## Doug Brott

gnahc79 said:


> both 34b and 34c pulled? I have less confidence in whatever build gets pushed to everyone. Very quick fixes for 'oh crap' problems in software often open new bugs.


0x34C is the likely NR but has only gone to a small number of folks. It will pick up again in a few days.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> I recall two people posting that they received the update and that their eSATA drives were wiped in the process.


Oh, that's just wonderful to hear. Good thing I've got everything backed up.

Rich


----------



## dblake15

Just wondering if this means for VOD do I not have to have my receiver connected to the internet anymore if I don;t want?? 

I have searched everywhere and cannot find this answer


----------



## Doug Brott

dblake15 said:


> Just wondering if this means for VOD do I not have to have my receiver connected to the internet anymore if I don;t want??
> 
> I have searched everywhere and cannot find this answer


In the future, there will be additional benefits to having your receiver connected to the Internet. However, if you do not have your receiver connected, then you will be able to "record" VOD items and save them for later purchase/viewing. In any event, I believe PPVs will still have a 24-hour period to watch once started.


----------



## Nicholsen

gnahc79 said:


> both 34b and 34c pulled? I have less confidence in whatever build gets pushed to everyone. Very quick fixes for 'oh crap' problems in software often open new bugs.


My experience is the same.

Two aborted national releases in one week is probably a new record for the HR2x. It does make you wonder what kind of testing gets done on this software.

My HR21 has been a complete dog. I am hoping the gods of consumer electronics will deliver a new TIVO to me the first quarter of 2010, and deliver me from this kludge of a DVR.


----------



## Sartori

Nicholsen said:


> My experience is the same.
> 
> Two aborted national releases in one week is probably a new record for the HR2x. It does make you wonder what kind of testing gets done on this software.
> 
> My HR21 has been a complete dog. I am hoping the gods of consumer electronics will deliver a new TIVO to me the first quarter of 2010, and deliver me from this kludge of a DVR.


Quote:
Originally Posted by Stuart Sweet View Post
First of all, it's not as if it required any effort to get a national release. They're sent automatically. Secondly, we report the news we get. 0x034b was rolled out to some people, and then stopped. 0x034c was stopped even sooner. I'm sure you agree that it's better that they stop a rollout if they find a reason to do so.

The addition of DoublePlay makes this the most significant upgrade for the HR2x series in its history according to some people. Even though it's been tested for months, there's still some polish to be done, and I appreciate the DIRECTV folks dotting the t's and crossing the i's.

Yes I agree 100 percent. Sure gives more feed to the fodder for the Tivo fanboys though....

I rest my case.....


----------



## Nicholsen

Sartori:

I almost responded directly to Stuart's post. 

It's hard not to want the MPEG4 Tivo when the piece of junk that replaced it is this bad. (My HR10-250 is used for all my locals with a small antenna. Works great!)

I have had enough with the HR2x. It's time to move on. The TIVO is on the horizon (I hope.) Even if it wasn't, I would want a change to something that actually works.

For what it is worth, maybe next time D*s testing group can get all the i's dotted and t's crossed before they certify the code as ready for national release. Well, at least I don't have an external drive that was wiped clean as part of this process. Those of you who run external drives are pretty brave.


----------



## Nicholsen

xtc said:


> There would be no need for any kind of overhaul if they were more in touch with their customer's needs to begin with. If they were more in touch, they would realize how important DLB was to them and would have included it the first time around instead of doing overhauls years later when it would have been unnecessary if they got it right the first time. you'd think that if they waited all this time, it would be spectacular since all this time for research and development could have taken place along with with new current technology. Instead they got it worse and sacrificed customer friendliness with annoyances due to their need to spam.


+1


----------



## Nicholsen

HRJustin said:


> You haven't even used it yet and all that you do is complain about it. The Tivo is a completely different DVR from D*. Its not like D* can copy every feature exactly as its still patented to Tivo. You have to expect things to be different then the way Tivo implemented it. I would rather have a DVR from D* rather then one from a separate company.
> 
> Nothing anyone says is going to stop you from complaining I respect that. You just need to understand this is the way D* has designed DoublePlay. Its not wrong its just different they got it the way they intended it to be. Just because its different in very few aspects it does not mean its half-assed compared to Tivo.


No, the HR21 really is half-assed.

It's slow, can't figure out what channels it gets and it's slo-mo is worthless.

"I would rather have a DVR from D* rather then one from a separate company."

Why? Personally, I would rather have a DVR that works.


----------



## Doug Brott

Nicholsen said:


> My experience is the same.
> 
> Two aborted national releases in one week is probably a new record for the HR2x. It does make you wonder what kind of testing gets done on this software.
> 
> My HR21 has been a complete dog. I am hoping the gods of consumer electronics will deliver a new TIVO to me the first quarter of 2010, and deliver me from this kludge of a DVR.


0x34c is likely the next NR .. it's not been pulled .. as for "what kind of testing?" .. Enough to have a minor issue get fixed before it actually goes out.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sartori said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Stuart Sweet View Post
> First of all, it's not as if it required any effort to get a national release. They're sent automatically. Secondly, we report the news we get. 0x034b was rolled out to some people, and then stopped. 0x034c was stopped even sooner. I'm sure you agree that it's better that they stop a rollout if they find a reason to do so.


0x34c hasn't been stopped, why do people keep saying that? :scratchin


----------



## sigma1914

Nicholsen said:


> No, the HR21 really is half-assed.
> 
> It's slow, can't figure out what channels it gets and it's slo-mo is worthless.
> 
> "I would rather have a DVR from D* rather then one from a separate company."
> 
> Why? Personally, I would rather have a DVR that works.


Then switch to a provider with a DVR you want...it's simple.

Many users have solid, fast units & they don't care about slow-mo or care about channels I get.

After seeing your post history today, I guess you're just looking to b**ch & complain.


----------



## Syzygy

Some of us (like me) can't switch, since we've got $900 invested in a "DVR that works" (the HR10-250) even though it's now crippled by the absence of most HD channels.

Waiting, waiting, for an MPEG-4 DVR that works.

*sigma1914 *is lucky to have one of the (few?) HR20s that didn't crap out in the field and get replaced by a more cheaply made successor box.


----------



## sigma1914

Syzygy said:


> *sigma1914 *is lucky to have one of the (few?) HR20s that didn't crap out in the field and get replaced by a more cheaply made successor box.


I am verrrrry greatfull, too. I almost cried (not really) one day last year when the drive or fan started making a bad clicking sound. A spray with an air can and overnight unplugging solved the problem.


----------



## Nicholsen

sigma1914 said:


> Then switch to a provider with a DVR you want...it's simple.
> 
> Many users have solid, fast units & they don't care about slow-mo or care about channels I get.
> 
> After seeing your post history today, I guess you're just looking to b**ch & complain.


1. I want the NFL.

2. Bull. No one seriously thinks these units are "fast." Do a search on slow. Give me a break.

3. I paid some real cash for an HR10-250 that D* made obsolete. I currently fork over about $1,500 a year for a system that doesn't work properly. D* seems indifferent to the problem. I will feel free to ***** until they fix it. That is what a complaint is, right?


----------



## gnahc79

Doug Brott said:


> 0x34c hasn't been stopped, why do people keep saying that? :scratchin


There _was_ a post from someone getting 34D, but I can't find it anymore. Nevermind .


----------



## doo4usc

I need help,I'm off to a hockey tourny from Sept 4th thru the 7th, and will leave my wife who has never used my entertainment center before...All week I've been training..We haven't had the upgrade yet her in SoCal, when it came to you out there,what was different from the normal? We've got the "List" and how to choose "Big Brother" and "Big Brother After Dark",we all got that.Will there be some kinda acknowledgement or anything like that? I don't want a phone call and try to teach long distance..Thx Paco:grin:


----------



## bdcottle

i swear i can hear everybody holding their breath:eek2:


----------



## Doug Brott

doo4usc said:


> I need help,I'm off to a hockey tourny from Sept 4th thru the 7th, and will leave my wife who has never used my entertainment center before...All week I've been training..We haven't had the upgrade yet her in SoCal, when it came to you out there,what was different from the normal? We've got the "List" and how to choose "Big Brother" and "Big Brother After Dark",we all got that.Will there be some kinda acknowledgement or anything like that? I don't want a phone call and try to teach long distance..Thx Paco:grin:


The operation of the receiver will be virtually the same .. there should be no need to worry.


----------



## doo4usc

Thank you Doug,and thanks from the Mrs....Paco:lol:


----------



## Sartori

gnahc79 said:


> There _was_ a post from someone getting 34D, but I can't find it anymore. Nevermind .


Oh geez, they were talking about breast size.....

jdspencer
Hall Of Fame

Join Date: Nov 07, 2003
Location: Binghamton, NY
Posts: 3,396
User# 3983

This release started as 34B, but was stopped. They are now talking about 34C. Personally I'd like 34D.

Also, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163725
__________________
DirecTV since '96, Waivers for ABC, CBS, NBC, & Fox, HR20-100 & HR23-700
jdspencer is offline Report Post Quote this post in a PM Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


----------



## colts19

In my opinion the release of 34b or 34c, brings to mind my first tivo. I switched to directv in 1999 because they were offering a directivo for 99.00. I got the system and it was a one tuner active but they were getting ready to activate the second tuner. 2 weeks later the sent the software to activate the second tuner and dlb. It worked perfectly from the first day on. that was 10 years ago, and while there are many things i like about the hr series. It's just hard to understand why the can't get this right.


----------



## dbronstein

Nicholsen said:


> No, the HR21 really is half-assed.
> 
> It's slow, can't figure out what channels it gets and it's slo-mo is worthless.


My HR works just fine. 

Seriously, the only point that Tivo wins on here is the slo-mo. The DTivos have no clue what channels you get until you tell them. And besides taking 5 minute to update the todo list, overall my dtivo was slower than my HR20.


----------



## Flyboy917

OK, without being crappy, the HR-xx machines are way more capable than any TIVO every was. That being said, I more than miss my TIVO boxes as the user interface was gorgeous and you could do everything in the dark without having to turn on the light to run the thing. Let not even talk about always on dual buffers. 
I paid around $800 for my HR10-250 and I will pay again just to have the same feature TIVO with MPEG 4.


----------



## Syzygy

Flyboy917 said:


> ... I paid around $800 for my HR10-250 and I will pay again just to have the same feature TIVO with MPEG 4.


Glad to hear you're such a fan (as I am), but I'm dead certain you won't have to pay nearly as much as $800 (unless you tally up 12 years' worth of increased monthly fees) -- and the features will be much better than the D*TiVo.

I only hope I get to tell it what channels I receive instead of D* saying what I get (and including PPV in searches).


----------



## viperlmw

There has been much lamenting w/regards to the implementation of Double Play, expressing disappointment that it's not more like dual live buffers in TIVO. Is it possible the implementation is designed to be different so as to avoid patent infringement? TIVO seems to be going after everyone these days.


----------



## mjbvideo

dbronstein said:


> My HR works just fine.
> 
> Seriously, the only point that Tivo wins on here is the slo-mo. The DTivos have no clue what channels you get until you tell them. And besides taking 5 minute to update the todo list, overall my dtivo was slower than my HR20.


How often do people update their to-do (season pass) list? How about talking about the speed of everyday features - like, um....selecting a channel, stopping a recording, etc? Note that my HR21-100-POS has no clue that I do not have the Showtime Extra channels.

Do you still have your old TIVO's? I do. Three of them. They are a joy to use with near instant response to everyday features like, um....let's see, watching a show, stopping a show, changing a channel.

Now if I wanted a DVR to play around with the to-do list all day long then I agree, the HR2x has TIVO beat. I'll give that one to you.

If - I repeat, IF this 'major' double play feature introduces new bugs on top of the old unfixed bugs then you HR2x fanboys will finally have to take off your rose colored glasses and accept the fact that they will never get this right.


----------



## gnahc79

Sartori said:


> Oh geez, they were talking about breast size.....


No, it was not. The post was removed from the DoublePlay thread.


----------



## Doug Brott

gnahc79 said:


> No, it was not. The post was removed from the DoublePlay thread.


It was moved to the cutting edge forum


----------



## DogLover

viperlmw said:


> There has been much lamenting w/regards to the implementation of Double Play, expressing disappointment that it's not more like dual live buffers in TIVO. Is it possible the implementation is designed to be different so as to avoid patent infringement? TIVO seems to be going after everyone these days.


DirecTV and TIVO have a no sue clause in their agreement, and have for a while.


----------



## SledDog

Nicholsen said:


> No, the HR21 really is half-assed.
> 
> It's slow, can't figure out what channels it gets and it's slo-mo is worthless.
> 
> "I would rather have a DVR from D* rather then one from a separate company."
> 
> Why? Personally, I would rather have a DVR that works.


I'm just a little curious. Back in November of '08, you posted that you would be getting rid of your HR21 soon. Here we are 9 months later and you still have it. I'm wondering why? You have been trashing your receiver for almost a year. If it's that bad, why haven't you gone to another receiver or provider? :scratch:

I thought this thread was about the current firmware release. If you want to rant, that's fine. But start another thread and leave this one for input on the release. It is again, turning into a complaint fest. And the complaints are not in reference to the release. And that makes it hard to get any info from this thread.


----------



## murf61

Doug,

Thanks for all your helpful info. I just force downloaded my HR21-100 and it pulled down x0312, the same version I already had. Why is x034c not out there right now? I live in Atlanta area. Thanks, Bob Murphy


----------



## Doug Brott

murf61 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thanks for all your helpful info. I just force downloaded my HR21-100 and it pulled down x0312, the same version I already had. Why is x034c not out there right now? I live in Atlanta area. Thanks, Bob Murphy


It's not spooling at the moment, and not everyone's receiver is authorized to receive it at the same time. Should spool overnight in the next couple of days, but will take a while to reach everyone.


----------



## Nicholsen

SledDog said:


> I'm just a little curious. Back in November of '08, you posted that you would be getting rid of your HR21 soon. Here we are 9 months later and you still have it. I'm wondering why? You have been trashing your receiver for almost a year. If it's that bad, why haven't you gone to another receiver or provider? :scratch:
> 
> I thought this thread was about the current firmware release. If you want to rant, that's fine. But start another thread and leave this one for input on the release. It is again, turning into a complaint fest. And the complaints are not in reference to the release. And that makes it hard to get any info from this thread.


I don't think you read my prior posts carefully. I think I have said I looked forward to being able to return my HR21 when the new Tivo box arrived, which was then projected for 9/1/09. Hence my continued disappointment. If I am wrong on that, I suspect you will let me know.

In the meantime, I continue to use my DirectTivo HR10-250 as my primary receiver, and get most of my HDTV as OTA. *It works great, and if it breaks I will fix it.* I just need a solid DVR with DLB that does MPEG4 HD for the Sunday Ticket this fall.


----------



## finaldiet

I have 2 HR20-700's and they have run with just one minor glinch since they came out. Have 750 esata connected and runs flawlessly. I really like tivo but my HR-20's have run great. I'll wait to check the new units when they come out, especially since my committment has passes 2 years.


----------



## cneo

Don't understand the difference or why my new Sony TV's that are 1080p would be compatible with p60 but not p24. Makes little sense to me, that DTV would use a format that apparently most tv's aren't compatible with.

Anyone have input on this? Otherwise see the link below:

"I know I have a 1080p-capable TV but I'm receiving a message that says my TV doesn't support DIRECTV's 1080p broadcast. What's wrong?"
---"DIRECTV broadcasts in a format called 1080p24. Your TV may be 1080p-enabled but may support a different format such as 1080p60. Rest assured that you will still be able to view the content; your receiver will automatically show it in the highest resolution your TV supports - 1080i in most cases."

see this link.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=3490041&faq_question=2050028&cat=faq_2


----------



## jdspencer

Slightly OT! What I find interesting is that with all of the talk about the "new" DirecTV HDTiVo being the fix for everything, that there's no guarantee that it won't have growing pains as well. 

I patiently await the delivery of 34D.


----------



## dbronstein

mjbvideo said:


> How often do people update their to-do (season pass) list? How about talking about the speed of everyday features - like, um....selecting a channel, stopping a recording, etc? Note that my HR21-100-POS has no clue that I do not have the Showtime Extra channels.
> 
> Do you still have your old TIVO's? I do. Three of them. They are a joy to use with near instant response to everyday features like, um....let's see, watching a show, stopping a show, changing a channel.
> 
> Now if I wanted a DVR to play around with the to-do list all day long then I agree, the HR2x has TIVO beat. I'll give that one to you.
> 
> If - I repeat, IF this 'major' double play feature introduces new bugs on top of the old unfixed bugs then you HR2x fanboys will finally have to take off your rose colored glasses and accept the fact that they will never get this right.


I never play with the todo list, I just set recordings and adjust shows in the prioritizer. When you do that on the Tivo (which I still have), you get "this may take a few minutes" or whatever it says and then it sits there for 5 minutes while it rebuilds the todo list. As for the rest of it, I have noticed my HR20 being any slower than the Tivo.


----------



## Sartori

mjbvideo said:


> How often do people update their to-do (season pass) list? How about talking about the speed of everyday features - like, um....selecting a channel, stopping a recording, etc? Note that my HR21-100-POS has no clue that I do not have the Showtime Extra channels.
> 
> Do you still have your old TIVO's? I do. Three of them. They are a joy to use with near instant response to everyday features like, um....let's see, watching a show, stopping a show, changing a channel.
> 
> Now if I wanted a DVR to play around with the to-do list all day long then I agree, the HR2x has TIVO beat. I'll give that one to you.
> 
> If - I repeat, IF this 'major' double play feature introduces new bugs on top of the old unfixed bugs then you HR2x fanboys will finally have to take off your rose colored glasses and accept the fact that they will never get this right.


So why are you using your HR21-100-POS then?? I currently am running two HR21 pro's with zero issues, let me repeat, zero issues! Been right as rain all along.... And I'm by no means any type of fanboy of either system...


----------



## jscarpelli

I like the idea of Live Extension. Hopefully the designers though it all thye way through and nprompt when you are setting up to record in a slot AFTER a live program. For example, recording the 9:00 or 10:00 slot on CBS or Fox on Sunday evening. No one knows how long games will last. Those programs don't always start on time. I have already set up those slots for an extra hours.

But something like this would be helpful to newbies.


----------



## Doug Brott

jdspencer said:


> Slightly OT! What I find interesting is that with all of the talk about the "new" DirecTV HDTiVo being the fix for everything, that there's no guarantee that it won't have growing pains as well.
> 
> I patiently await the delivery of 34D.


0x34c is the national release that will be available this coming week for some folks.


----------



## Sartori

jdspencer said:


> Slightly OT! What I find interesting is that with all of the talk about the "new" DirecTV HDTiVo being the fix for everything, that there's no guarantee that it won't have growing pains as well.
> 
> I patiently await the delivery of 34D.


So whats it suppose to fix exactly?


----------



## jdspencer

Doug Brott said:


> 0x34c is the national release that will be available this coming week for some folks.


Note the smilie.


Sartori said:


> So whats it suppose to fix exactly?


It's supposed to fix *all* of the ills that plague the HR2xs.


----------



## HoTat2

Sartori said:


> So whats it suppose to fix exactly?


From Doug's opening post on page one...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163484


----------



## Doug Brott

HoTat2 said:


> From Doug's opening post on page one...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163484


The post was asking what the new TiVo was supposed to fix .. It was a bit of sarcasm.


----------



## drpjr

jscarpelli said:


> I like the idea of Live Extension.


 It is a great feature. One thing I just noticed last night is a blue "tick" line in the orange recording progress bar at the point of the extension. A nice touch.


----------



## Athlon646464

drpjr said:


> It is a great feature. One thing I just noticed last night is a blue "tick" line in the orange recording progress bar at the point of the extension. A nice touch.


Holy Crap! Someone with the updated software!! Tell us more, tell us more!!!

When did you get it?


----------



## andytami

Sorry if I missed it but I saw that some were able to "force" a download. How is this done?


----------



## gnahc79

andytami said:


> Sorry if I missed it but I saw that some were able to "force" a download. How is this done?


get some blinker fluid and muffler bearings, duct tape to them to your dish.... You can't force a download, you can force a CE download though (go there to find out more). Just wait like me as if you were waiting for a pot of water to boil, lol.


----------



## cdmerrill

texasbrit said:


> no, a forced update will just get you your current version again. Until your dvr is designated by directv for the new release, you won't get it.


i did a force at 11:19 sat.night and got it.


----------



## Athlon646464

cdmerrill said:


> i did a force at 11:19 sat.night and got it.


Please tell us your software version........


----------



## MartyS

gnahc79 said:


> get some blinker fluid and muffler bearings, duct tape to them to your dish.... You can't force a download, you can force a CE download though (go there to find out more). Just wait like me as if you were waiting for a pot of water to boil, lol.


Actually, you can force a download any time. You're just going to download the current National Release for the receiver that you're downloading to.


----------



## gnahc79

MartyS said:


> Actually, you can force a download any time. You're just going to download the current National Release for the receiver that you're downloading to.


You're right. I did not clarify that you can't force a download to get a *new *NR earlier than when your area is scheduled to get it. It seems like at least one person sort of did it, e.g. new NR pushed for the area and somehow a person's HR2x update was delayed (recording something?), later on do a restart and force download to get the new NR.


----------



## Doug Brott

cdmerrill said:


> i did a force at 11:19 sat.night and got it.


coincidence I assure you .. And I know why you got it .. Again, it will very likely start tonight or tomorrow night. Won't know for sure until we see it rolling out, though.


----------



## seern

Doug Brott said:


> coincidence I assure you .. And I know why you got it .. Again, it will very likely start tonight or tomorrow night. Won't know for sure until we see it rolling out, though.


Yep Doug, quite a coincidence, or just dumb luck.


----------



## vfviola

So, do we have any valid info that the newest software release has begun to rollout or are we still waiting? I am referring to the 34c version.


----------



## jdspencer

This member received it. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164031


----------



## Doug Brott

vfviola said:


> So, do we have any valid info that the newest software release has begun to rollout or are we still waiting? I am referring to the 34c version.


:up:


----------



## doo4usc

I got my 0X34C this morning, I went to my "To Do List" and there was a movie,Paul Blatt...with a blue circled "$" and the R's to show season pass..I have never ordered a movie, is this something I should report or just delete it?


----------



## DogLover

doo4usc said:


> I got my 0X34C this morning, I went to my "To Do List" and there was a movie,Paul Blatt...with a blue circled "$" and the R's to show season pass..I have never ordered a movie, is this something I should report or just delete it?


If you select it to get to the info screen, it will tell you what series link recorded it. If you have an auto record from a search, maybe it picked up on a keyword in the description.

If it really seem like it was recorded without you doing something, you should report it. It should be safe to delete it.


----------



## Wisegoat

I can confirm that I have it on all 3 of my HR20's here in SoCal. I updated Doug's map. Haven't played with it yet, but saw that the blue ring had come back on and checked to see that it was indeed there. Can't wait to play when I get home!


----------



## doo4usc

I called,and got "airhead central",whata joke...I deleted it. I went to the channel and the movie wasn't even on. The season-pass triple R was weird. I have 2 receivers only on one. thx


----------



## DogLover

doo4usc said:


> I called,and got "airhead central",whata joke...I deleted it. I went to the channel and the movie wasn't even on. The season-pass triple R was weird. I have 2 receivers only on one. thx


When I said you might want to report it, I was talking about here in the issues thread. That's where you want to report something if you want it to come to the attention of DirecTV development.


----------



## PearlMikeJam

Doug Brott said:


> :up:





vfviola said:


> So, do we have any valid info that the newest software release has begun to rollout or are we still waiting? I am referring to the 34c version.


Doug - Since some folks are seeing the new release and your firmware watcher showed it spooling as late as 3:56AM PDT, is it possible that forcing a download around 3:45 AM PDT would result in an update?

I am unclear if the DVR needs to be flagged for upgrade if you are waiting for an automatic upgrade, or if anyone can pull it down when it is spooling.

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Brott

Your receiver will need to be "on the list" to get the update. Forcing a download will do nothing to get you there faster.


----------



## Richard

I received it on one of my receivers last night. But, now the XM Screen Saver is not working, it doesn't show the song info.


----------



## rugerboy58

Located in Western PA and still waiting for the upgrade. Tried to force it and no success. So I guess I have to wait until D*** gets to this area of the country!


----------



## The Merg

rugerboy58 said:


> Located in Western PA and still waiting for the upgrade. Tried to force it and no success. So I guess I have to wait until D*** gets to this area of the country!


Forcing a download will not get you the new NR. Your receiver will download it when it is authorized to do so.

- Merg


----------



## TimoHT

Richard said:


> I received it on one of my receivers last night. But, now the XM Screen Saver is not working, it doesn't show the song info.


I had the same experience. However, later this AM the song info showed up in the XM Screen Saver box. Perhaps there was some form of update required at the DirecTV content side to push out the song info and that didn't happen until this AM... or ????


----------



## Doug Brott

It usually takes a few hours for all of the guide information to get populated .. Could have been simply a matter of timing.


----------



## Doug Brott

fpbear said:


> After this software update wiped out all my shows on the external drive, I gave up on trying to use an external drive and had DirecTV send me a new HR22 to replace my HR20. This is the third time I lost my entire external drive contents as a result of software glitches. They simply do not do as much software testing for external drive users. From now on I will use my internal drive only so that I will be part of the "main crowd" -- the configuration that gets the thorough software testing in their update cycle.


Technically eSATA is not even supported .. it just happens to work, so from that perspective, it stands to reason that "They simply do not do as much software testing for external drive users."

Additionally, was the "broken" drive one of the drives that DIRECTV recommends? You can find the list here:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=3490043&cat=faq_4&faq_question=2160034


----------



## fpbear

Doug Brott said:


> Technically eSATA is not even supported .. it just happens to work, so from that perspective, it stands to reason that "They simply do not do as much software testing for external drive users."
> 
> Additionally, was the "broken" drive one of the drives that DIRECTV recommends? You can find the list here:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=3490043&cat=faq_4&faq_question=2160034


My external drive was the WD500AAKS in a fan cooled Antec enclosure. It's probably the exact same drive that WD uses in their media expander unit. Right after the software update the remote control stopped working properly. Then I rebooted the HR20 to get the remote working.. but a screen came up to check the drive for errors. Then everything on the external drive got wiped out. The drive was working fine for a couple years prior to this, so there was nothing wrong as far as drive model compatibility. This was some kind of bug in the DirecTV software update. Also I think DirecTV should either fully support the eSATA port or they should remove the port entirely, not give it half-a** development and testing.


----------



## HRJustin

fpbear said:


> My external drive was the WD500AAKS in a fan cooled Antec enclosure. It's probably the exact same drive that WD uses in their media expander unit. Right after the software update the remote control stopped working properly. Then I rebooted the HR20 to get the remote working.. but a screen came up to check the drive for errors. Then everything on the external drive got wiped out. The drive was working fine for a couple years prior to this, so there was nothing wrong as far as drive model compatibility. This was some kind of bug in the DirecTV software update. Also I think DirecTV should either fully support the eSATA port or they should remove the port entirely, not give it half-a** development and testing.


Its possible its just a coincidence that something happened to the drive right around the same time you received the new software. Its hard saying what could happen with an external drive since its not officially supported to begin with. D* has alot to get perfected before turning its attention to eSATA external drive support. It has always been know that by using the eSATA would be at your own risk


----------



## DogLover

fpbear said:


> My external drive was the WD500AAKS in a fan cooled Antec enclosure. It's probably the exact same drive that WD uses in their media expander unit. Right after the software update the remote control stopped working properly. Then I rebooted the HR20 to get the remote working.. but a screen came up to check the drive for errors. Then everything on the external drive got wiped out. The drive was working fine for a couple years prior to this, so there was nothing wrong as far as drive model compatibility. This was some kind of bug in the DirecTV software update. Also I think DirecTV should either fully support the eSATA port or they should remove the port entirely, not give it half-a** development and testing.





HRJustin said:


> Its possible its just a coincidence that something happened to the drive right around the same time you received the new software. Its hard saying what could happen with an external drive since its not officially supported to begin with. D* has alot to get perfected before turning its attention to eSATA external drive support. It has always been know that by using the eSATA would be at your own risk


Unfortunately, it also possible that when you rebooted that caused an error in the drive that it detected when it restarted. Since you rebooted because of a problem that you had right after the software download, that would still make the software an indirect cause of the hard drive failure.

I'm sorry that this happened to you. Losing recordings is never fun, particularly if you are just unlucky to be hit with the right (or wrong) set of circumstances to cause the loss.

However, even if they supported the eSATA option, how would that change the situation? You would have still lost the data. I personally am glad they have the option, even if it is unsupported.


----------



## JACH

Played around with dubplay a little bit and noticed something minor. Not really an issue. While BEHIND realtime on both buffers, if I press the down arrow twice QUICKLY, the channel I pressed down twice on would be at the end of the buffer (real time) and the other channel would be at the beginning of the buffer. This happens whether or not I've pressed pause in the middle of the buffers. So I'd be watching channel A at the middle of the buffer and press down arrow twice quickly. This puts me right back on channel A without seeing channel B. Channel A buffer would be there but I'd be watching in real time. Press down arrow once to check channel B and I'd be at the very beginning of the buffer. It does stay behind real time if I switch between buffers normally (by pressing down once and wait for picture to appear.) Not sure if this is even considered an issue. Guess I have too much time on my hands. 

Love the look of Directv Subtitling. Just like DVDs. The old close captioning is hideous.

The faster receiver reset is faster overall indeed, but it doesn't happen until after you're at 25% of receiving sat info. The first 25% and the steps before it (receiver self check, check sat settings, etc) was still painfully slow.


----------



## paragon

I hope my HR21-200's get it before college football starts tomorrow night!


----------



## joshjr

I have tried everything suggested in this thread to get the blue ring on my HR20-100 to turn off and have had no luck. Anyone know for sure how to turn it off?


----------



## DogLover

joshjr said:


> I have tried everything suggested in this thread to get the blue ring on my HR20-100 to turn off and have had no luck. Anyone know for sure how to turn it off?


Do the left and righ buttons work for navigation? Or is it possible your DVR buttons are broken?

I haven't followed the the whole thread, but I'm sure that they've told you to make sure you are on a channel with no interactive content. (That's any channel with sports, weather channel, etc.)

If you have trouble hitting both buttons together, navigate to a place where either the left or right does nothing. (The guide is usually a good place. After you have pressed left to position on a channel, further lefts will do nothing.) Then press left and hold it down (or right if you found a right does nothing place). Then press right (or left) until the light dims or goes off, whichever you want.

There really isn't any more to it than that.


----------



## joshjr

DogLover said:


> Do the left and righ buttons work for navigation? Or is it possible your DVR buttons are broken?
> 
> I haven't followed the the whole thread, but I'm sure that they've told you to make sure you are on a channel with no interactive content. (That's any channel with sports, weather channel, etc.)
> 
> If you have trouble hitting both buttons together, navigate to a place where either the left or right does nothing. (The guide is usually a good place. After you have pressed left to position on a channel, further lefts will do nothing.) Then press left and hold it down (or right if you found a right does nothing place). Then press right (or left) until the light dims or goes off, whichever you want.
> 
> There really isn't any more to it than that.


Thanks alot. Its off now.


----------



## gary900

I am in So Cal and do not have 34C yet. I have two HR22-100's. It seem from the posts so far that the HR20's are being updated first. Has anyone with a HR22 or 23 received the update yet?


----------



## Doug Brott

paragon said:


> I hope my HR21-200's get it before college football starts tomorrow night!


You may not. In that case, just record two programs and swap between them with the {PREV} button. Not optimal, but there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Doug Brott

gary900 said:


> I am in So Cal and do not have 34C yet. I have two HR22-100's. It seem from the posts so far that the HR20's are being updated first. Has anyone with a HR22 or 23 received the update yet?


Some HR21/HR22/HR23 systems were updated last night. It may have been limited only to HR21s, not sure about that. I also have no idea where the update occurred. Could be random, could be geographical.


----------



## jackdinla

My HR21 in Los Angeles received the update last night


----------



## Doerner

I am still having issues with my receiver not acquiring the guide data due to tree issues, i.e. no signal on 119. Does anyone know if the new software update will have any changes as to what satellite the guide data will be sent down from? I have a 5 lnb. I know I've already been helped by others in another thread about switching to a 3 lnb, but I haven't pulled the trigger on that purchase and just wanted to know if I could save the $30. I have spoken with the 'techs' at DirecTV, but they weren't any help. It's not like I don't have any guide data, it's just that certain days, the signal to 119 doesn't come in for over 10 hours and the receiver defaults to reset itself. I have no option not to reset. It ALWAYS happens when I'm in the middle of recording something. Thanks.


----------



## Go Beavs

Doerner said:


> I am still having issues with my receiver not acquiring the guide data due to tree issues, i.e. no signal on 119. Does anyone know if the new software update will have any changes as to what satellite the guide data will be sent down from? I have a 5 lnb. I know I've already been helped by others in another thread about switching to a 3 lnb, but I haven't pulled the trigger on that purchase and just wanted to know if I could save the $30. I have spoken with the 'techs' at DirecTV, but they weren't any help. It's not like I don't have any guide data, it's just that certain days, the signal to 119 doesn't come in for over 10 hours and the receiver defaults to reset itself. I have no option not to reset. It ALWAYS happens when I'm in the middle of recording something. Thanks.


This update will not fix your problem with 119 LOS. The problem is the guide data is not being delivered to the receiver when it is tuned to certain channels. Software in the receiver won't fix that.

If the receiver didn't care that it wasn't getting guide data for lets say, 10 hours or so, you may miss a recording if the broadcast schedule changes in the mean time. I think thats why they put that "feature" in there.

The slimline-3 LNB simply delivers guide data from the 101 regardless of the channel you are tuned to.


----------



## Doug Brott

Go Beavs said:


> This update will not fix your problem with 119 LOS. The problem is the guide data is not being delivered to the receiver when it is tuned to certain channels. Software in the receiver won't fix that.
> 
> If the receiver didn't care that it wasn't getting guide data for lets say, 10 hours or so, you may miss a recording if the broadcast schedule changes in the mean time. I think thats why they put that "feature" in there.
> 
> The slimline-3 LNB simply delivers guide data from the 101 regardless of the channel you are tuned to.


Yup, gotta agree here, if you can't get 119 at all, then you'll have to go with the SL3 (Slimline-3) Dish/LNB. If you already have a Slimline Dish, then it's simply a matter of swapping out the SL5 LNB with an SL3 LNB. Until you do this, you will continue to have problems.


----------



## vfviola

Did they stop the rollout of 34c? I only ask because the fimware application in your tv apps no longer shows 34c as the current version for any HR2x's. It showed 34c not 12 hrs ago before I went to bed. Now I wake up and see that it is showing 312 as the current version for all HR2x's. Just curious if they stopped the release again or if they are just not on top of the info in the firmware tv app?


----------



## nuspieds

I'm in LA and I read an earlier post from a member who is also in LA and had received the 034C firmware.

I tried a force download and I got 0312. That was last night.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Patience, friends, patience. There is no need to force a download... your receivers will be updated on DIRECTV's schedule. They know you're anxious.


----------



## vfviola

Have you received the update yet Shadow? If so, are you enjoying it?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I really like 0x034C. For me, it's the most stable update yet. I will admit I was having some issues with super-slow responses and this has solved them. Also DoublePlay works perfectly for me and I like having dual 90-minute buffers whenever I want them. 

What works for me, and what previous DLB solutions have lacked, is that you can have both tuners set to the same channel and switch between programs recorded one after the other. For example, in my market Extra and Access Hollywood are on the same channel. Because I have two 90-minute buffers, we have the choice of starting late and zapping through commercials, or watching both at the same time and flipping back and forth.


----------



## vfviola

Stuart Sweet said:


> I really like 0x034C. For me, it's the most stable update yet. I will admit I was having some issues with super-slow responses and this has solved them. Also DoublePlay works perfectly for me and I like having dual 90-minute buffers whenever I want them.
> 
> What works for me, and what previous DLB solutions have lacked, is that you can have both tuners set to the same channel and switch between programs recorded one after the other. For example, in my market Extra and Access Hollywood are on the same channel. Because I have two 90-minute buffers, we have the choice of starting late and zapping through commercials, or watching both at the same time and flipping back and forth.


Glad to hear somebody with some really good things to say about the release. I haven't forced a download just because I know I will not get the new version if it is not my turn. However, my mouth is watering waiting on these new features. I can't wait until my turn. Thanks for your info.


----------



## mworks

Waiting for the download myself.
HR22-100 .
I had the box unplugged for the last couple days, really bad lightning in the area. And did a force update just in case. Still at 312.


----------



## PearlMikeJam

Doug Brott said:


> Some HR21/HR22/HR23 systems were updated last night. It may have been limited only to HR21s, not sure about that. I also have no idea where the update occurred. Could be random, could be geographical.


You did not mention the HR20. Is D* intentionally waiting to roll the software our to the HR20?

Just out of curiosity, do you know the roll out logic? Is it, geographic location, DVR model, a combination of the two or some other logic that determines when you receive the update?


----------



## Doug Brott

vfviola said:


> Did they stop the rollout of 34c? I only ask because the fimware application in your tv apps no longer shows 34c as the current version for any HR2x's. It showed 34c not 12 hrs ago before I went to bed. Now I wake up and see that it is showing 312 as the current version for all HR2x's. Just curious if they stopped the release again or if they are just not on top of the info in the firmware tv app?


The national release spools overnight. DIRECTV seems to turn off the spooling during the daytime hours, so only 0x312 is available at this exact moment, yes.


----------



## Doug Brott

PearlMikeJam said:


> You did not mention the HR20. Is D* intentionally waiting to roll the software our to the HR20?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you know the roll out logic? Is it, geographic location, DVR model, a combination of the two or some other logic that determines when you receive the update?


HR20 started a day earlier  It is still rolling out. All HR2x & R22 are rolling out now.


----------



## Doug Brott

nuspieds said:


> I'm in LA and I read an earlier post from a member who is also in LA and had received the 034C firmware.
> 
> I tried a force download and I got 0312. That was last night.


I'm not even sure you can force a download now. I think your receiver has to be told to get it and there is no way for you to do that. Just go on as normal it the release will make it's way to your receiver in the coming days.


----------



## gully_foyle

Doug Brott said:


> It is now possible to hide adult channels without blocking the titles from shows like South Park.


I wonder if it would soon be possible to hide other things from the search results, too, like unauthorized DNS or wrong-language channels?

Up to now, this kind of editing of search results has been said to be impossible. Now it appears to be partially possible.


----------



## jaywdetroit

I've been watching Doug's update map. I haven't seen any changes to it. 

Is there an 'I got it' thread? (can there be?) It doesn't seem as if people are actually getting this yet, save for a select few.


----------



## Sartori

jaywdetroit said:


> I've been watching Doug's update map. I haven't seen any changes to it.
> 
> Is there an 'I got it' thread? (can there be?) It doesn't seem as if people are actually getting this yet, save for a select few.


Here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163838


----------



## rapjrhb

I got the update yesterday here in SoCal but I noticed the same thing - not much activity on Doug's map.


----------



## DogLover

Perhaps people are too busy watching TV on both tuners to worry about updating the map.


----------



## usnret

About how long does a NR take to cover the country? A week, 2 weeks or what?


----------



## gnahc79

the more often you check/ask/etc, the longer it takes . I'm hoping to get it in time for this weekend's college football games, doesn't look like it'll happen though.


----------



## djrobx

DoublePlay was fantastic to have during the LA fires. Buffered a couple news channels. Turned out the one I was not watching ended up reporting from my evacuated mom's street (where the ET house is). Was nice to be able to flip and back up to see it. 

Making recordings and pressing PREV was not a substitute as I would need to make several recordings for each show and then clean up a big mess later. Way too much effort for casual surfing, especially if it was a group of 30 minute shows. If I cared THAT much about the shows I'd have recorded them in the first place!

Thanks for this feature DirecTV. Color me happy even if there is a silly timeout.


----------



## ATARI

gnahc79 said:


> the more often you check/ask/etc, the longer it takes . I'm hoping to get it in time for this weekend's college football games, doesn't look like it'll happen though.


Haven't you heard the old saying? A watched HR never updates.


----------



## soloredd

gnahc79 said:


> the more often you check/ask/etc, the longer it takes . I'm hoping to get it in time for this weekend's college football games, doesn't look like it'll happen though.


Mine still hasn't in central California. I was hoping last Friday it would update by today in time for college football/pre-season NFL but no go. Had to switch between the two tonight. Oh well, at least it was only pre-season  One more week.


----------



## Athlon646464

usnret said:


> About how long does a NR take to cover the country? A week, 2 weeks or what?


Yes.........


----------



## PearlMikeJam

I got lucky this morning. I woke up at 5:00 AM CDT and checked to see if I got the update on my HR20-700. I was still on 312, but decided that I had nothing to lose and forced a download. To my surprise, it started downloading 34c. I now have DoublePlay and cannot wait to use it more.


----------



## SteelDog

TBlazer07 said:


> They've inproved the audio clarity of the Brrrriiiip and the video stays black longer. :lol: (just kidding of course, no idea what it means).


I am glad I am not the only one getting the Brrrrrrippp sound sometimes. I never did find out the explanation for that.


----------



## rugerboy58

Does anyone know of a schedule for the upgrade? Is there any method to how they upgrade?


----------



## Athlon646464

rugerboy58 said:


> Does anyone know of a schedule for the upgrade? Is there any method to how they upgrade?


No Schedule & by Satellite........


----------



## rugerboy58

Thanks A64. I should have asked: 

Is there any method to their process of how they 
choose who gets the upgrade and when? ie: east to west, older to newer, etc.


----------



## Spicoli

It seems to start on the west coast.
But after that, who knows.


----------



## dreadlk

Ok so can someone who has gotten the update tell me what is "Better than DLB" about Directv's version?


----------



## Athlon646464

rugerboy58 said:


> Thanks A64. I should have asked:
> 
> Is there any method to their process of how they
> choose who gets the upgrade and when? ie: east to west, older to newer, etc.


Very often updates start on the left coast, and then they seem to break out at random and spread quickly. There is really no pattern to it at all. Believe me, if there was, some of the gurus here would have figured it out by now......


----------



## manwoodsal

I called them and they told me that it started out in CA. And they don't know when it will come out for the others of us.


----------



## Athlon646464

manwoodsal said:


> I called them and they told me that it started out in CA. And they don't know when it will come out for the others of us.


Based on what I've seen with past updates, my guess is we'll all have it in a matter of days now.
:hurah:


----------



## manwoodsal

That started the update for them over in CA back in Aug. I guess they are giving it to them to see how it goes before they give it to the rest of us.


----------



## Drew2k

dreadlk said:


> Ok so can someone who has gotten the update tell me what is "Better than DLB" about Directv's version?


Check out this thread - there are a lot of explanations in it that explain why it's better: DTV Activated Double Play


----------



## gnahc79

manwoodsal said:


> I called them and they told me that it started out in CA. And they don't know when it will come out for the others of us.


I'm still waiting for 34c here in San Jose.


----------



## flogduh

gnahc79 said:


> I'm still waiting for 34c here in San Jose.


I'm in the same area and the same boat for both DVRs.


----------



## Flyboy917

Funny how some software updates have people unplugging their equipment so they won't get it....and others..............


----------



## murf61

Hey Doug,

Bob here in Atlanta again. I force downloaded my HR21-100 about midnight (EDT) and didn't get 0x034c as I thought, but got 0x350! This must be another later update to 34c? Double Play, etc work fine. Enjoy your posts.

Bob Murphy
Atlanta, GA


----------



## Tbettini

Just forced download it here in Miami as well and got 0350


----------



## Athlon646464

Flyboy917 said:


> Funny how some software updates have people unplugging their equipment so they won't get it....and others..............


Makes no sense - You can't use the DVR when it is unplugged, and when you plug it back in, you'll get it if you have been scheduled.
:grin:


----------



## mluntz

Doug Brott said:


> Content can be downloaded at any time the background tuner is free .. plain and simple. If you start using the receiver and enable DoublePlay, then the download stops and you get exclusive use of the receiver.


I assume that if you have a recording scheduled while using DP, that the reciever will prompt you as to whether you want to continue with the recording or not. Correct?


----------



## mluntz

Syzygy said:


> Waiting, waiting, for an MPEG-4 DVR that works.
> 
> *sigma1914 *is lucky to have one of the (few?) HR20s that didn't crap out in the field and get replaced by a more cheaply made successor box.


My HR20 works lie a champ! Never had an issue!


----------



## Doug Brott

murf61 said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> Bob here in Atlanta again. I force downloaded my HR21-100 about midnight (EDT) and didn't get 0x034c as I thought, but got 0x350! This must be another later update to 34c? Double Play, etc work fine. Enjoy your posts.
> 
> Bob Murphy
> Atlanta, GA





Tbettini said:


> Just forced download it here in Miami as well and got 0350


Please folks, if you download 0x350, while it does include DoublePlay, it also is VERY likely to include bugs. 0x350 is *NOT* the national release and never will be. While the version number is higher, it's almost certainly not as stable and reliable as 0x34C. If you downloaded 0x350 by mistake, I would highly recommend you to revert back to 0x34C using the same forced download that you did last night.

*NOTE*: Anyone that forces a download is taking a risk and may cause your system to not work as expected and possibly not work at all. Please do not force a download to get the national release because. It WILL NOT work.


----------



## Syzygy

mluntz said:


> My HR20 works like a champ! Never had an issue!


Duh!  I suppose the reason you have no *speed* issue is that your HR20 (the fastest of a slow bunch) is fast enough *for you*. (Others have reported it's too slow for them. Also, it probably depends on how full your disk is and how many SLs you have. And having a misaligned dish can slow the DVR waaaay down; I saw mine come to a complete halt back when I had very low signal strength. I now have numbers in the 90s. Still the HR21 is way too slow.)

IMO, all other HR2x issues pale next to the speed issue.


----------



## Doug Brott

FYI .. If folks are looking for posts .. I deleted a number of posts discussing a cutting edge version of the software.


----------



## ck42

Just tried here in N. Atlanta area. 312 still only version available.


----------



## Doug Brott

ck42 said:


> Just tried here in N. Atlanta area. 312 still only version available.


You cannot force 0x34c to your receiver. Even if it's your "turn" forcing will probably result in 0x312. You're receiver has to be told to restart with the new version. This will ultimately change, but right now, there is no way to force download 0x34c.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Doug Brott said:


> You cannot force 0x34c to your receiver. Even if it's your "turn" forcing will probably result in 0x312. You're receiver has to be told to restart with the new version. This will ultimately change, but right now, there is no way to force download 0x34c.


Kind of silly, should be a way we can get it without waiting until they decide we can have it.

How many users know how to force a software update? I don't think it would cause a big increase in support calls.


----------



## Doug Brott

DC_SnDvl said:


> Kind of silly, should be a way we can get it without waiting until they decide we can have it.
> 
> How many users know how to force a software update? I don't think it would cause a big increase in support calls.


That's not how the system works, though.


----------



## The Merg

DC_SnDvl said:


> Kind of silly, should be a way we can get it without waiting until they decide we can have it.
> 
> How many users know how to force a software update? I don't think it would cause a big increase in support calls.


There is a reason they have the release as a staggered release. It helps to mitigate problems if there is a major issue with the release. By having the release be staggered, it is much easier for DirecTV to rollback the software on a select number of receivers as opposed to everyone at once. It also prevents all of their subscriber base from calling in at once to complain about an issue.

- Merg


----------



## DC_SnDvl

The Merg said:


> There is a reason they have the release as a staggered release. It helps to mitigate problems if there is a major issue with the release. By having the release be staggered, it is much easier for DirecTV to rollback the software on a select number of receivers as opposed to everyone at once. It also prevents all of their subscriber base from calling in at once to complain about an issue.
> 
> - Merg


I know that, DBSTalk members are a minority of subscribers so it would not be much of a change.

It might also keep people from acidently installing the CE release without knowing what they are getting.


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> There is a reason they have the release as a staggered release. It helps to mitigate problems if there is a major issue with the release. By having the release be staggered, it is much easier for DirecTV to rollback the software on a select number of receivers as opposed to everyone at once. It also prevents all of their subscriber base from calling in at once to complain about an issue.
> 
> - Merg


Exactly, and I hope I get the last of the downloads.

Rich


----------



## phatmatt1215

About how much time passes from when the first person get the update until it has been delivered to everybody?


----------



## jungleland

....


----------



## Rich

phatmatt1215 said:


> About how much time passes from when the first person get the update until it has been delivered to everybody?


This NR is abnormally slow. I think that's a good sign that when we finally get it the bugs will be worked out. I hope. We should be giving them their props for trying to do this one correctly.

Rich


----------



## nuspieds

It finally arrived! This morning, Monday, 12:24am. 

Much as I had been impatient, my real requirement was that it arrive in time for the start of the NFL season...and that it most certainly did...with a few days to spare.

Woohoo! I'll make sure I add my zip code to that map...


----------



## Truman

i was about to come into this thread and get all impatient and, well, pretty much act a fool. i see that others still have yet to receive this NR, though, so i guess i'll just wait here at the back of the line with them.

:/

(try as i might, i just couldn't resist the disappointment emoticon.)


----------



## richlife

I'll certainly join your impatience and frustration. College football has started and no DoublePlay. Hobbled by a foot injury with no DoublePlay. Looking forward to all the benies of this new release but even after 15 years with DirecTV, I'm still on the end of the line. :nono2:


----------



## jaywdetroit

This was all just a tease!!! They know we've been waiting for DLB (ahem, DoublePlay) for YEARS!!! This is their PASSIVE AGGRESSION for all the DBSTalk DLB chatter they've had to endure for the past two years. There is some developer who has busted his B-Hind for the past two years (thank you, thank you, thank you) working on this, sitting in a corner laughing. :hurah: :grin: 

It will probably be another 2 months before we get it!


----------



## Doug Brott

jaywdetroit said:


> It will probably be another 2 months before we get it!


I don't know the actual timing, but I'm gonna guess that it won't be that long :grin:


----------



## elj

First, sorry if this has been asked before. I read the first 10 pages, but don't have time to read the next 8.

In a previous thread, it was stated that this release would have the ability to view programs recorded on other dvr's. Did it actually make it to this release?


----------



## dcowboy7

elj said:


> First, sorry if this has been asked before. I read the first 10 pages, but don't have time to read the next 8.
> 
> In a previous thread, it was stated that this release would have the ability to view programs recorded on other dvr's. Did it actually make it to this release?


No.


----------



## usnret

Question about the download. Does it come to my receivers in a "one-time burst type" download or what. Reason for asking is that we are having some heavy rain today and it got me wondering, what if at the exact time that the "burst" to my receivers comes, there are heavy (721 type) clouds and the receivers can't see the sat. Does it keep trying over the 4 hr period of the downloads or will I be SOL for a time? Tks


----------



## elj

dcowboy7 said:


> No.


hrrmpf. Any idea if they're still working on it? Progress??


----------



## Athlon646464

elj said:


> hrrmpf. Any idea if they're still working on it? Progress??


Yes, they are. The rumor is before the end of the year........:eek2:


----------



## richlife

jaywdetroit said:


> This was all just a tease!!! They know we've been waiting for DLB (ahem, DoublePlay) for YEARS!!! This is their PASSIVE AGGRESSION for all the DBSTalk DLB chatter they've had to endure for the past two years. There is some developer who has busted his B-Hind for the past two years (thank you, thank you, thank you) working on this, sitting in a corner laughing. :hurah: :grin:
> 
> It will probably be another 2 months before we get it!


Yeah, I agree. Here we all sit just wanting nothing more than to lick his a-- and he (or she) is the one guy (oh, you get it) who won't use anything but tidy-witys (or something like that).


----------



## phatmatt1215

Does anyone know if this update will increase the speed it takes to switch from HD channel to HD channel? I seems the last one slowed down the speed a whole lot.


----------



## lbluvhidef

I actually forced it about 3 in the morning and got the new NR on my R22 and both HR20s. Maybe it was my time for it or I just got lucky.


----------



## Motorheadbanger

richlife said:


> Yeah, I agree. Here we all sit just wanting nothing more than to lick his a-- and he (or she) is the one guy (oh, you get it) who won't use anything but tidy-witys (or something like that).


 huh?


----------



## RobertY

I just got the download new software message.

HR22-100


----------



## thomas_d92

I received new software tonight hr20-700 and now ESPN2 HD and the TENNIS Channel does not work.


----------



## joshjr

thomas_d92 said:


> I received new software tonight hr20-700 and now ESPN2 HD and the TENNIS Channel does not work.


Reauthorize your cards again.


----------



## vfviola

Will the download power my receivers on after it completes? When I go to bed each night, I power down my equipment which includes my HR21-200 and HR20-100. Just curious if that would be an indicator to me that something has happened. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Sartori

vfviola said:


> Will the download power my receivers on after it completes? When I go to bed each night, I power down my equipment which includes my HR21-200 and HR20-100. Just curious if that would be an indicator to me that something has happened. Thanks in advance for any info.


Well, it reboots the receiver so yeah if your blue lights are on in the morning then yay....


----------



## vfviola

Thanks for the info Sartori. Do we have any info on if Directv is trying to get these receivers updated before the start of Sunday Ticket or is that just purely speculation on our part that they are taking so long?


----------



## elj

Athlon646464 said:


> Yes, they are. The rumor is before the end of the year........:eek2:


tknhas. Which brings up another question. How often do these releases occur?


----------



## Athlon646464

elj said:


> tknhas. Which brings up another question. How often do these releases occur?


Well, the last one I got for my HR21-100's was in June '09. If I remember correctly, there was another one a month or two before that one.

So, perhaps 3 or 4 to answer your question.


----------



## dbronstein

I got it in Denver last night.


----------



## Athlon646464

dbronstein said:


> I got it in Denver last night.


Are you talking about the software update? :smoking:


----------



## elj

Athlon646464 said:


> Well, the last one I got for my HR21-100's was in June '09. If I remember correctly, there was another one a month or two before that one.
> 
> So, perhaps 3 or 4 to answer your question.


thnsak aiagn


----------



## Doug Brott

elj said:


> tknhas. Which brings up another question. How often do these releases occur?


Depends on which era you are referring to ..

In year one, monthly (ish), in year two, about once every other month, in Year 3 ~once every 3rd month. Now, my expectation is going to be about once every 3-4 months.


----------



## denvertrakker

0x034c showed up last night, evidently around 3AM here on Colorado's eastern plains. Curiously, I did not find the blue ring on this morning, but it did come on when I powered up the R22.


----------



## Jhon69

denvertrakker said:


> 0x034c showed up last night, evidently around 3AM here on Colorado's eastern plains. Curiously, I did not find the blue ring on this morning, but it did come on when I powered up the R22.


Mine showed up at 2:20 A.M. here when I turned my R22-100 on.


----------



## billsharpe

denvertrakker said:


> 0x034c showed up last night, evidently around 3AM here on Colorado's eastern plains. Curiously, I did not find the blue ring on this morning, but it did come on when I powered up the R22.


That's standard procedure. If you turn off your receiver and get an update you won't see the blue ring until you turn it back on. Of course turning off your receiver only puts it in standby mode -- you have to unplug it to completely turn it off.


----------



## Orient Express

We have Dual Buffers running in San Jose as of 3:34am 9/9/9


----------



## phatmatt1215

I want my 0x034C NOW!!!! I'm disappointed that it seems to be taking quite a while.


----------



## Athlon646464

phatmatt1215 said:


> I want my 0x034C NOW!!!! I'm disappointed that it seems to be taking quite a while.


Actually, as others have said here, it may be a good thing that they are being careful with this roll out. I'd rather have it be right than get it yesterday and have it screw up my DVR! :lol:


----------



## Syzygy

elj said:


> tknhas.


Say what? Izzat one o' them there acro-nims?


----------



## Maleman

phatmatt1215 said:


> I want my 0x034C NOW!!!! I'm disappointed that it seems to be taking quite a while.


I am in WA and received my update last night. FYI.


----------



## bnwrx

Got it last night @ 3AM. Been using this afternoon, its GREAT!!!


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Athlon646464 said:


> Actually, as others have said here, it may be a good thing that they are being careful with this roll out. I'd rather have it be right than get it yesterday and have it screw up my DVR! :lol:


Don't you like the 8:05pm forced restart for everyone?

That is so much fun on the forum...:lol:


----------



## Orient Express

I noticed last night that when you pick a single event to record, the DVR will now ask you if you want to add some backend padding to the recording.

That is a new feature for me. It also seems the video is a little sharper now.


----------



## Athlon646464

Orient Express said:


> I noticed last night that when you pick a single event to record, the DVR will now ask you if you want to add some backend padding to the recording.
> 
> That is a new feature for me. It also seems the video is a little sharper now.


The event you chose must have been a 'live' one........ The feature you encountered suggests you 'pad' for 'live' events.


----------



## vfviola

Has the update made to the east coast yet?


----------



## zudy

Not in FLA. yet


----------



## Athlon646464

Not in MA...........


----------



## jrlt

Has anyone in Virginia gotten the update yet?


----------



## sigma1914

Seriously...people, you'll get it eventually. Your HR2X & Directv isn't mysteriously against you receiving it.


----------



## ATARI

But we wants it, my precious.

Nasty hobbits.


----------



## ndole

Not in MI yet..


----------



## Truman

still waiting up here in northeastern pa.


----------



## dcowboy7

To the peeps that have gotten this update:

Is the dvr any faster in remote commands like changing channels, menus, etc. ?

Its just gotten so ungodly slow....my grannys faster in the 40 yard dash than this is now.


----------



## torre39601

Nothing received in Mississippi as of this morning. Patience is a virtue?


----------



## Rich

torre39601 said:


> Nothing received in Mississippi as of this morning. Patience is a virtue?


I'd be happy to be among the last ones to get the NR.

Rich


----------



## Justin23

Wasn't there a thread that had a updated map showing what locations got the new software?

J


----------



## rugerboy58

Not in western PA yet!


----------



## The Merg

Justin23 said:


> Wasn't there a thread that had a updated map showing what locations got the new software?
> 
> J


There wasn't a map, just a thread that people would pipe up where they lived if they had the update so others could get a feel as to where the update was.

- Merg


----------



## MarkN

This thread got me thinking....What if I was in the middle of watching a PPV when the new software hit?


----------



## cdc101

Justin23 said:


> Wasn't there a thread that had a updated map showing what locations got the new software?
> 
> J


Here is a map that was created so that people could post their zip codes when they received (not forced) the update. I don't know how many people are actually using it. I look at it occasionally and can't wait to be able to add Freeport Texas for my HR22-100. 

http://www.redh.com/zipmap/


----------



## spunkyvision

I searched for subtitling in this thread but found no results.

Why did they add this and what is it for? What the difference between Captions and Subtitling?
Dtv one was in yellow, yuck!


----------



## exchguy

My HR20-100 received the update night before last. Still waiting on the HR21.
Located in Aurora, Colorado (suburb of Denver).


----------



## HRJustin

MarkN said:


> This thread got me thinking....What if I was in the middle of watching a PPV when the new software hit?


There will be a popup asking you to postpone or download now.



spunkyvision said:


> I searched for subtitling in this thread but found no results.
> 
> Why did they add this and what is it for? What the difference between Captions and Subtitling?
> Dtv one was in yellow, yuck!


Its just a standardized text that simple and doesn't have any options. I dont really see the reason for it either as Closed captioning is basically the same. I think its just mainly for people who get confused by all the options on the Closed Captioning. :lol:


----------



## joshjr

I just got a email back from Bobby Vernon who is pretty high up at D* and he said that I could expect to have it by Sunday. Im gonna take his word for it.


----------



## TXD16

Just got a call from some clown named Chase Scary, or Berry, or Carey, who said he was Chief Operating Officer or something at some company named Blues Corp., or News Corp., or some such. Anyway, he said that I would definitely not have the new NR by this morning, and don't you know, dude was right on!


----------



## joshjr

zkc16 said:


> Just got a call from some clown named Chase Scary, or Berry, or Carey, who said he was Chief Operating Officer or something at some company named Blues Corp., or News Corp., or some such. Anyway, he said that I would definitely not have the new NR by this morning, and don't you know, dude was right on!


Here is a screen shot of the email.


----------



## Drew2k

spunkyvision said:


> I searched for subtitling in this thread but found no results.
> 
> Why did they add this and what is it for? What the difference between Captions and Subtitling?
> Dtv one was in yellow, yuck!


The subtitling in yellow is like the subtitling you'd have on a DVD. It just gives a different appearance to the CC text, which by default is displayed with blocky black background. I like the new subtitle feature as it doesn't obscure the video as normal CC does.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Good think the Georgia Tech is blowing out Clemson and I only need to watch the NFL game now because I still don't have DLB

What a waste the Sunday Ticket preview will be without it...


----------



## Goldlexus

I am in Oregon...I haven't gotten the update yet. I have HR21-700.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Goldlexus said:


> I am in Oregon...I haven't gotten the update yet. I have HR21-700.


Oh, we captured it here in Beaverton, and we are not giving it back. Bwaahahah


----------



## TXD16

joshjr said:


> Here is a screen shot of the email.


Well, you showed me yours, so now I suppose I have show you mine (good thing I happened to record the call).


----------



## benavidez

I received it in Albuquerque yesterday.


----------



## HerntDawg

my, hr22 got it a couple days ago, my hr21 hasnt yet, i am in oregon...lol


----------



## RD in Fla

Forced download on both of my HR20-700's this morning at 6:30 a.m. and received it on both


----------



## PkDog

Got up at normal time 5:00 this morning (3:00 PST) and did my normal quick check. Still 0x312. So for the 1st and only time I did the force download at 5:45. Got message "Found new software (34C)" and started downloading.

Either there are a lot of coincidences or force download really seems to work. The time you do it may be important but if I was on the list already why didn't it download overnight?

I'm just saying ...


----------



## HerntDawg

i should say, i didn't force the dl


----------



## beer_geek

Forced the download this morning.


----------



## Justin23

Tried to force the DL and it showed that 0312 was new software...ah dammit!

J


----------



## MIMOTech

Tried a force in Mass and not yet....


----------



## KY Mike

Nothing in Arkansas either 

Sure would like to have the update for this weekends football games.


----------



## nuspieds

PkDog said:


> Either there are a lot of coincidences or force download really seems to work.


I say coincidence.

There were several posts from members in the LA area who had received it and the forced downloads I did didn't get me 34C in my LA area. And some of these members had the exact same unit as I, so I gave up and it eventually got it when it got it. 

I would think it's possible, though, that once your unit has been authorized to download the new version, the scheduled automatic download may take place at another time. Thus, the "coincidence" if you do a force download between those times.

Just my own little theory.


----------



## phatmatt1215

I'm seriously considering forcing the download, but I don't want to hork up my DVR and have to get a new one. I'll just try to be patient. Maybe typing in here everyday that I DIDN'T get it will be good therapy for me.

Is it possible to get it on the weekends, or do they take the weekends off?:lol:


----------



## Bohica

The previous firmware version had a spot in the advanced network menu to give the DVR a name, which was helpful with apps like DirectTV2PC. I believe this was enabled thru the IAMANEDGECUTTER search. That function appears to be gone in the current release. Is there another way to get to it?


----------



## John4924

Without having to read the entire post, how does one 'force' the download?


----------



## Doug Brott

Bohica said:


> The previous firmware version had a spot in the advanced network menu to give the DVR a name, which was helpful with apps like DirectTV2PC. I believe this was enabled thru the IAMANEDGECUTTER search. That function appears to be gone in the current release. Is there another way to get to it?


This was a special feature which required a backdoor code to access in 0x312. It is not available in 0x34c.


----------



## Doug Brott

John4924 said:


> Without having to read the entire post, how does one 'force' the download?


You cannot force a download to get 0x34c early, it will come to you automatically.


----------



## jcamp

Me too, how to force download?


----------



## DC_SnDvl

jcamp said:


> Me too, how to force download?


Doug is correct, you can't force it. You can only speed it up from sometime tonight to now, if your receiver has been authorized.

With the CE's going out tonight I would think that for the luck few  that don't have it yet, we will not be getting it until Sunday night or later.


----------



## vfviola

DC_SnDvl said:


> Doug is correct, you can't force it. You can only speed it up from sometime tonight to now, if your receiver has been authorized.
> 
> With the CE's going out tonight I would think that for the luck few  that don't have it yet, we will not be getting it until Sunday night or later.


Do they continue to update receivers on the weekend? I thought they stopped Friday and resumed on Monday? I hope they continue through the weekend. I would love to have it for Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Justin23

For those of you that received the new software...did you see a date appear in the "Scheduled Upgrade" line on the System Info page?

J


----------



## bnwrx

Justin23 said:


> For those of you that received the new software...did you see a date appear in the "Scheduled Upgrade" line on the System Info page?
> 
> J


Mine has always said "none scheduled"


----------



## BubblePuppy

Justin23 said:


> For those of you that received the new software...did you see a date appear in the "Scheduled Upgrade" line on the System Info page?
> 
> J


I have never seen a date there, though some people have,.


----------



## flakrat

Still no update here in Alabama. The waiting continues.

On a good note, I just realized my TV is a 1080i and not 720p, I've been viewing 720p for a year for no reason


----------



## VaJim

Does this new update fix the S L O W remote??


----------



## The Merg

BubblePuppy said:


> I have never seen a date there, though some people have,.


It will show up if you are prompted to update and respond to have it done later. The scheduled update field will populate as to when the receiver will try to update itself again.

- Merg


----------



## BubblePuppy

The Merg said:


> It will show up if you are prompted to update and respond to have it done later. The scheduled update field will populate as to when the receiver will try to update itself again.
> 
> - Merg


Ok, Thanks. I knew others have seen it, I just haven't.


----------



## Nicholsen

VaJim said:


> Does this new update fix the S L O W remote??


Not on my HR21-100. Still sluggish and slow to respond to the remote.

However, the Double Play feature appears to work well and seems fast enough. Let's hope there is a similar effort to fix the continuing problems with slowness and erratic response to the remote.


----------



## decrink

Goldlexus said:


> I am in Oregon...I haven't gotten the update yet. I have HR21-700.


I'm in Clackamas, OR and got mine 9/9/9

I used the dual buffers today to watch some soccer, tennis, football on the two tuners. Just like the old Tivo that I have missed. Something I did notice that bugs me is that the 4x ff, when I stop it doesn't jump back as far. Also, the 1x jumps back about two seconds and I wish it would just continue from where I hit it. The 1x is slow enough to find what I want but the 4x is too fast and when I'm on a goal hunt it used to jump back to about 10 seconds before the goal when I saw it come up in the score. Now it is still in the post goal celebrations. Small but annoying.


----------



## BubblePuppy

decrink said:


> I'm in Clackamas, OR and got mine 9/9/9
> 
> I used the dual buffers today to watch some soccer, tennis, football on the two tuners. Just like the old Tivo that I have missed. Something I did notice that bugs me is that the 4x ff, when I stop it doesn't jump back as far. *Also, the 1x jumps back about two seconds and I wish it would just continue from where I hit it. The 1x is slow enough to find what I want but the 4x is too fast* and when I'm on a goal hunt it used to jump back to about 10 seconds before the goal when I saw it come up in the score. Now it is still in the post goal celebrations. Small but annoying.


There is a thread discussing this:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163186


----------



## vfviola

Still no new software in TN. I guess they do stop the rollout on the weekends. Maybe I will have it by next weekends games! Sorry I will miss the features this week.


----------



## Wilhite

Good thing that they implemented this great new feature right before the NFL season started. I can hardly wait to use it today.

Oh... that's right. I don't have the new software yet. 

Luckily for me, I still have a real DVR (Tivo) hooked up that I can use. 

Good job DirecTv. Give us a feature that we've been wanting that is really tailored to sports - especially football - and don't have it implemented in time for the season to start.

Sheesh....


----------



## joshjr

Wilhite said:


> Good thing that they implemented this great new feature right before the NFL season started. I can hardly wait to use it today.
> 
> Oh... that's right. I don't have the new software yet.
> 
> Luckily for me, I still have a real DVR (Tivo) hooked up that I can use.
> 
> Good job DirecTv. Give us a feature that we've been wanting that is really tailored to sports - especially football - and don't have it implemented in time for the season to start.
> 
> Sheesh....


Yeah but wont that be a SD DVR? No thanks. I want to watch the games in HD.


----------



## Goldlexus

decrink said:


> I'm in Clackamas, OR and got mine 9/9/9
> 
> I used the dual buffers today to watch some soccer, tennis, football on the two tuners. Just like the old Tivo that I have missed. Something I did notice that bugs me is that the 4x ff, when I stop it doesn't jump back as far. Also, the 1x jumps back about two seconds and I wish it would just continue from where I hit it. The 1x is slow enough to find what I want but the 4x is too fast and when I'm on a goal hunt it used to jump back to about 10 seconds before the goal when I saw it come up in the score. Now it is still in the post goal celebrations. Small but annoying.


I am in Clackamas too. I have a HR21-700. Usually when I get updates it has always been on a Wed. so I expected to see on the date you got it.


----------



## taz291819

vfviola said:


> Still no new software in TN. I guess they do stop the rollout on the weekends. Maybe I will have it by next weekends games! Sorry I will miss the features this week.


Don't feel too bad, I don't have it yet either....


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Wilhite said:


> Good thing that they implemented this great new feature right before the NFL season started. I can hardly wait to use it today.
> 
> Oh... that's right. I don't have the new software yet.
> 
> Luckily for me, I still have a real DVR (Tivo) hooked up that I can use.
> 
> Good job DirecTv. Give us a feature that we've been wanting that is really tailored to sports - especially football - and don't have it implemented in time for the season to start.
> 
> Sheesh....


Made the free sunday ticket a waste...


----------



## sigma1914

DC_SnDvl said:


> Made the free sunday ticket a waste...


Riiiight. EVERY game for free, such a waste. 
Seriously?


----------



## cneo

my 21/700, in Arizona, hasn't been updated yet, but my two 20/100's were updated. Anyone have any thoughts, and has anyone in the Southwest experienced this?


----------



## AtlPaul

Just forced a download and still no love in Atlanta for my HR21-700. :nono2:


----------



## joshjr

AtlPaul said:


> Just forced a download and still no love in Atlanta for my HR21-700. :nono2:


I cant get the dang force download thing to work. I dont know when to hit the 0,2,4,6,8.


----------



## aldamon

joshjr said:


> I cant get the dang force download thing to work. I dont know when to hit the 0,2,4,6,8.


The first blue screen that says Hello.


----------



## thelucky1

Nothing here in West Texas as of 12:30pm cst.


----------



## dparisoe

Anything yet for the HR21-700 in Orlando, FL?


----------



## Syzygy

Please stop trying to force a download of the new software, *AtlPaul *and *joshjr *and everyone else! All you'll get is the current National Release, which I presume you've already got -- or maybe a CE version that may be dangerous to use and even more dangerous to back out of.

If you do chance to get 0x034C, it's because you'd have gotten it anyway _without forcing._


----------



## dvdmth

Syzygy said:


> If you do chance to get 0x034C, it's because you'd have gotten it anyway *without forcing!*


Actually, even after getting 0x34C automatically, forcing a download can send you back to 0x312. One of my HR21-100's got 0x34C automatically early on. I later updated to a Cutting Edge version but backed out of it due to issues I won't go into here. When forcing the download to return to national software, I went back to 0x312, even though I had 0x34C before. (The box did re-download 0x34C a day or two later.)


----------



## joshjr

Syzygy said:


> Please stop trying to force a download of the new software, *AtlPaul *and *joshjr *and everyone else! All you'll get is the current National Release, which I presume you've already got -- or maybe a CE version that may be dangerous to use and even more dangerous to back out of.
> 
> If you do chance to get 0x034C, it's because you'd have gotten it anyway *without forcing!*


I have not forced a download yet but thanks.


----------



## Syzygy

dvdmth said:


> One of my HR21-100's got 0x34C automatically early on. I later updated to a Cutting Edge version but backed out of it due to issues I won't go into here. When forcing the download to return to national software, I went back to 0x312, even though I had 0x34C before. (The box did re-download 0x34C a day or two later.)


That just goes to show that the incompetence of D* software folks isn't limited to bad design, bad coding and sloppy testing. They can't even keep track of which box is supposed to have which version!


----------



## gnahc79

Syzygy said:


> That just goes to show that the incompetence of D* software folks isn't limited to bad design, bad coding and sloppy testing. They can't even keep track of which box is supposed to have which version!


A CE fallback to the incorrect NR initally is not within the scope of DTV's QA IMO since it involves CE. I'm not a DTV fanboy and do agree there are significant development and QA issues with the HR firmware releases. This is not one of them though.


----------



## Doug Brott

Syzygy said:


> That just goes to show that the incompetence of D* software folks isn't limited to bad design, bad coding and sloppy testing. They can't even keep track of which box is supposed to have which version!


This is not it at all and completely by design. I (think I) understand it quite well and I'm not even privy to the design considerations. The reasoning behind it is well thought out and makes a whole lot of sense if you look at the big picture.


----------



## Motorheadbanger

Syzygy said:


> Please stop trying to force a download of the new software, *AtlPaul *and *joshjr *and everyone else! All you'll get is the current National Release, which I presume you've already got -- or maybe a CE version that may be dangerous to use and even more dangerous to back out of.
> 
> If you do chance to get 0x034C, it's because you'd have gotten it anyway *without forcing!*


Angry much,*FRANK!?* :grin:


----------



## Syzygy

Motorheadbanger said:


> Angry much, *FRANK!?* :grin:


You're way off if you thought that post was an angry one. It was meant to be helpful, and I expect most others understood that.


----------



## John4924

Nothing here yet in New Orleans. Do those in the know seem to think this update is going from West Coast to East Coast? Or is this just a random download pattern?

Just curious and I sure can't wait to try the double play feature.


----------



## ATARI

John4924 said:


> Nothing here yet in New Orleans. Do those in the know seem to think this update is going from West Coast to East Coast? Or is this just a random download pattern?
> 
> Just curious and I sure can't wait to try the double play feature.


I heard you need to sign up for another 2-year committment before D* will authorize you to get it.

:lol:


----------



## Motorheadbanger

Syzygy said:


> You're way off if you thought that post was an angry one. It was meant to be helpful, and I expect most others understood that.


I was always under the impression that bold text and exclamation points denoted yelling, my bad. While your intentions were meant to be helpful, to me, it came across as more than that. My apologies.



ATARI said:


> I heard you need to sign up for another 2-year committment before D* will authorize you to get it.
> 
> :lol:


Atari, I was wondering (being that we're from the same area) if you received the NR yet? I noticed this morning at 2:00 am that 0x034C was in the stream so I forced a download and got it. Which seems to contradict what some are saying that doing so would not result in getting a new NR. Somehow I doubt that I was flagged and you weren't. Maybe you'll get it early tomorrow morning. Btw I forced it on an HR20-700.


----------



## Syzygy

Motorheadbanger said:


> I was always under the impression that bold text and exclamation points denoted yelling, my bad. While your intentions were meant to be helpful, to me, it came across as more than that. My apologies...


Well, the two names were in bold just so they'd be spotted easily by their owners. The final phrase was in bold and followed by an exclamation point just for emphasis -- to make sure my point would not be missed.

However, I can see how anyone might see bold text as just plain yelling. (Of course, all caps is REALLY yelling. ) Maybe from now on I'll have to use bold text more sparingly and/or make sure to add a smiley or two. -- Check it out: italics & no "!"


----------



## Motorheadbanger

Syzygy said:


> Well, the two names were in bold just so they'd be spotted easily by their owners. The final phrase was in bold and followed by an exclamation point just for emphasis -- to make sure my point would not be missed.
> 
> However, I can see how anyone might see bold text as just plain yelling. (Of course, all caps is REALLY yelling. ) Maybe from now on I'll have to use bold text more sparingly and/or make sure to add a smiley or two. -- Check it out: italics & no "!"


Interpretation can be a b* sometimes


----------



## phatmatt1215

Just curious about something... I noticed the last upgrade I got was done at about 2:12 AM locally. Does that mean each and every upgrade will be done at that time for me, or is time irrelevant as far as predicting when?


----------



## phatmatt1215

YAY!!!!!! I'm getting the new update as I type this. I'm too tired to check it out right now. I will do it Sometime Tuesday afternoon. I'm stoked. I may need to have someone point me in the right direction on how to get the Double Play feature to work.


----------



## jrodfoo

recieved update at 3:28 this monring. Guide seemed faster for me, although I didn't have too much time to play before work.


----------



## johnjroy

Got the updates on both receivers (HR20-700 & HR20-100) around 330am today.


----------



## vfviola

Imagine my surprise when I wake up this morning, power on my dvr and find I have finally received the update. Finally it has reached the east coast. Looking forward to testing out new features!


----------



## dvdmth

phatmatt1215 said:


> Just curious about something... I noticed the last upgrade I got was done at about 2:12 AM locally. Does that mean each and every upgrade will be done at that time for me, or is time irrelevant as far as predicting when?


Usually boxes get updated in the early morning hours, to minimize interference with people's viewing habits. However, I have in the past received updates at 11AM, so it doesn't always come overnight.


----------



## digdug73

got it today in racine wi. on both an hr20-100 and hr21-100


----------



## kc_fan

Ok, I have a question, my mother-in-law has a r22-200, we bought her a 32" HDTV she does not have any current HD receiver or HD-DVR. 

After the upgrade software will it let us change her programing to include HD? She does have the dish for hd already. 

Right now if we go online and try to add anything HD it says she must buy a hd reciever or hd-dvr and won't add the Hd to her programing, checked and still that way as of this morning.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## murf61

Received 034C here in Atlanta at 3:29am.


----------



## minn09

It arrove here in southern Minnesota at 2:20 a.m. Yeah!!


----------



## ke3ju

Doug Brott said:


> Apparently someone has received a new national release:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163476
> 
> Enjoy .. It will likely be staggered and take a few weeks to reach everyone.


I got this on both my HR20-100 and HR21-100 today...

No MRV in this?


----------



## Doug Brott

ke3ju said:


> I got this on both my HR20-100 and HR21-100 today...
> 
> No MRV in this?


Multi-Room Viewing will not be available until late this year or early next year.


----------



## joannel

Got it today at 3:29 A.M. in Southern Rhode Island, HR22-100. Haven't had too much time to play with it, but remote response seems faster so far.


----------



## ke3ju

Doug Brott said:


> Multi-Room Viewing will not be available until late this year or early next year.


I guess if it not ready, it's not ready...I wish my company understood that.

"Hey Ed, I know you told us it'll take 45 days to do this, but you only have 20, and it's gotta work..." DOH!!!

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## MIMOTech

34C has arrived in Massachusetts at least on one of my 3 DVRs need to check the rest.
Just checked only 1 of my 3 got the down load.....
P


----------



## Doug Brott

ke3ju said:


> I guess if it not ready, it's not ready...I wish my company understood that.
> 
> "Hey Ed, I know you told us it'll take 45 days to do this, but you only have 20, and it's gotta work..." DOH!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ed


The only official information from DIRECTV is during the earnings and financial conference calls. The only thing that has been stated is that the non-DVR will be able to view programs from DVRs late 2009. There has been no official word from DIRECTV on when MRV will be available fore all receivers. So there really hasn't been any slip in the time table as you are suggesting. Everything is moving as planned from what I can see.


----------



## Justin23

kc_fan said:


> Ok, I have a question, my mother-in-law has a r22-200, we bought her a 32" HDTV she does not have any current HD receiver or HD-DVR.
> 
> After the upgrade software will it let us change her programing to include HD? She does have the dish for hd already.
> 
> Right now if we go online and try to add anything HD it says she must buy a hd reciever or hd-dvr and won't add the Hd to her programing, checked and still that way as of this morning.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Good question...I know for folks that have had an R22 they usually have another HD-DVR on their account so HD Access is already activated. Anyone know the answer to this one?

J


----------



## unclehenrys

Justin23 said:


> Good question...I know for folks that have had an R22 they usually have another HD-DVR on their account so HD Access is already activated. Anyone know the answer to this one?
> 
> J


It just so happens that I do, as of a few minutes ago. I have an R22 as my only receiver. Last night I broke down and bought an HDtv, and started researching my options for getting HD service. I wasn't too keen on paying $200 for a new dvr and extending my contract for 2 years, so I was thinking about going to Dish. But then I caught some threads about the new software allowing the R22 to act as an HD receiver, and saw that mine had downloaded the latest software last night, so I gave DirecTV a call.

You can't order the HD service off the web site, as it forces you to add a new receiver to your order. The first customer service guy I spoke with didn't understand what I was trying to get him to do, and after sitting through two resets he told me that I needed a new HD receiver. I finally said the right combination of words to get transferred to an engineer. He understood what I wanted right away, and added the HD service to my account for $10 per month with no contract extension. Then I reset the receiver, and it came up as an R22 with HD. All the HD features are active, and I was able to see the new HD channels in the guide.

So short answer - yes, you can now get HD with an R22 without having to buy a new receiver once you have the 0X34C software downloaded. All you have to do is convince customer service to activate it on your account.

Whee!!!


----------



## Goldlexus

Anyone with HR21-700 with the update? Nothing here so far


----------



## kc_fan

unclehenrys said:


> It just so happens that I do, as of a few minutes ago. I have an R22 as my only receiver. Last night I broke down and bought an HDtv, and started researching my options for getting HD service. I wasn't too keen on paying $200 for a new dvr and extending my contract for 2 years, so I was thinking about going to Dish. But then I caught some threads about the new software allowing the R22 to act as an HD receiver, and saw that mine had downloaded the latest software last night, so I gave DirecTV a call.
> 
> You can't order the HD service off the web site, as it forces you to add a new receiver to your order. The first customer service guy I spoke with didn't understand what I was trying to get him to do, and after sitting through two resets he told me that I needed a new HD receiver. I finally said the right combination of words to get transferred to an engineer. He understood what I wanted right away, and added the HD service to my account for $10 per month with no contract extension. Then I reset the receiver, and it came up as an R22 with HD. All the HD features are active, and I was able to see the new HD channels in the guide.
> 
> So short answer - yes, you can now get HD with an R22 without having to buy a new receiver once you have the 0X34C software downloaded. All you have to do is convince customer service to activate it on your account.
> 
> Whee!!!


Thank you very much for the information!!


----------



## bills

got the update at 3:00 am this morning in tecumseh michigan...


----------



## Truman

_still_ waiting in northeastern pa. two and a half weeks in? what's the hold-up?

(luckily i'm sitting on 0x342, a CE release from 8/1, so at least i still have doubleplay!)


----------



## Blurayfan

Truman said:


> _still_ waiting in northeastern pa. two and a half weeks in? what's the hold-up?
> 
> (luckily i'm sitting on 0x342, a CE release from 8/1, so at least i still have doubleplay!)


What model do you have? 0x34c is available now to all units except the HR21-700 and HR23-700.


----------



## shendley

Got it at 2 a.m. central in Birmingham, AL last night.


----------



## spunkyvision

> Anyone with HR21-700 with the update? Nothing here so far


My 3 Hr 20s got it over a week ago, I am still waiting for the HR21 to get it.


----------



## Kogs

i got it today on my R22-200 and my HR22-100


----------



## jmcguire56

HR21-700 in southern CT got it around 11am.


----------



## Athlon646464

Both of my units were updated today at 3:39am!!

:hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## joshjr

I got the new version at 2:25am this morning. I had very little time to check it out before work today but it was awsome. Why does it defauly to 201 when activating though?


----------



## Blurayfan

joshjr said:


> I got the new version at 2:25am this morning. I had very little time to check it out before work today but it was awsome. Why does it defauly to 201 when activating though?


I don't believe anyone has figured out the reasons why yet.


----------



## KY Mike

My three receivers got the update this morning in Little Rock AR. My R22 is now high def! Awesome! Thanks Direct TV.


----------



## mhudson78660

I got it on one of my two receivers last night. Unfortunately I only have one line in the room so I cannot test out the double play.


----------



## Syzygy

minn09 said:


> It _arrove_ here in southern Minnesota at 2:20 a.m. Yeah!!


Cute invented word: arrove. I'm also in Minnesota (Twin Cities), and I also got it last night (2:27 am).

If there's any improvement in response time, it's minuscule (not only small, but _very_ small). Keypresses are still being ignored, or acted on so late you're surprised when they finally take effect.

I'm disappointed that the new semi-automatic *extension of live recordings* has a sticky default of 30 minutes; early reports indicated there would be a *global option* to let me choose, say, 1 hour instead. I can't find any such option.


----------



## kakster

got the update on my HR20-100 boxes this morning in Chicago area


----------



## Rich

My five 20-700s got it at about 0330 today. Thought I got thru it without any problems. Two of the HRs have 1.5TB internals (owned) and the other three have large eSATAs. I reset the eSATAs immediately and started watching _Castle_ (which is a pretty good program) on the 20-700 with a 2TB eSATA and I started getting mild stuttering. The other two with Seagate 1.5TB Xtremes were fine.

Took me all day to straighten out the 20-700 with the 2TB drive. I think I finally got it straightened out. Just watched an episode of _Hung_ and had no stuttering.

Normally, I would have shut off the eSATAs for the night, but I didn't think I'd get the NR so soon. From all the posts I thought I had at least two more days till I got it. I live in Central NJ.

What I did to get rid of the stuttering was to disconnect the eSATA and reformat and reset everything on the HR internal. Don't know why it worked, but this has happened to me before and those steps have solved the problem each time.

Rich


----------



## quik

Finally!! got the update on both my HR22 receivers early this morning. In Houston, Texas.

Works good so far...


----------



## jrlt

go the update in VA Today...


----------



## full moon

Got it today....


----------



## n4uaj

Got it in Harrisburg NC today working great wife loves the new captioning


----------



## DBSooner

Finally got the update at 2 a.m. last night. That was the longest I had to wait for an update yet.


----------



## ATARI

Looks like 0x034c is finally in full bore rollout today.


----------



## Truman

DVDKingdom said:


> What model do you have? 0x34c is available now to all units except the HR21-700 and HR23-700.


ah, the mystery of the missing NR is solved. i have an hr23-700.


----------



## Taltizer

All 3 of my HR20-100's got the update at 7am.(EST)


----------



## Taltizer

Truman said:


> ah, the mystery of the missing NR is solved. i have an hr23-700.


HR2x and R22: 0x034C

Receivers included in this release:
HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100

So yes your reciever is going to get this update.


----------



## Justin23

With the R22's having HD capability now, what would the advantage be of getting an HR-2x?

J


----------



## bjdotson

I got the update last night in Layton, Utah HR23-700


----------



## Carl AMG

I had the update roll through onto my HR20 in Fairfax, VA but my HR21 wasn't updated. Any ideas before I call Customer sevice??


----------



## Athlon646464

Carl AMG said:


> I had the update roll through onto my HR20 in Fairfax, VA but my HR21 wasn't updated. Any ideas before I call Customer sevice??


Be patient for another day or two - you will get it..........


----------



## TANK

My HR 20-700 got the update yesterday in Central FL but not my HR 23-700.


----------



## Orient Express

This may be a trivial discovery on my part, but have the on-screen progress bar and info panels been translucent all along, or is this a recent enhancement?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Carl AMG said:


> I had the update roll through onto my HR20 in Fairfax, VA but my HR21 wasn't updated. Any ideas before I call Customer sevice??


No need to call CS. It's being rolled out slowly to different receivers, in different places, at different times. I'm sure you'll receive it shortly.


----------



## Jaytee946

Received update on my 22-100 on 9 Sept, and 21-700 on 16 Sept in the Boise Idaho area.


----------



## VaJim

jrlt said:


> go the update in VA Today...


...still nothing on my 2 HR-21-700s:nono: here in SE Virginia (as of 6am)


----------



## Jhon69

Justin23 said:


> With the R22's having HD capability now, what would the advantage be of getting an HR-2x?
> 
> J


R22s have a 320GB HDD same as HR21,HR22s and HR23s have a 500GB HDD.

Also HR23s have wideband tuners so you don't need any BBCs.


----------



## Justin23

Jhon69 said:


> R22s have a 320GB HDD same as HR21,HR22s and HR23s have a 500GB HDD.
> 
> Also HR23s have wideband tuners so you don't need any BBCs.


So I could get BBC's for the R-22 then hook up an external drive to the e-Sata port and in theory save myself $100?

J


----------



## LukeMT2000

I had the update roll through onto my HR21 in Central NY early this morning but my HR20 has not updated yet.


----------



## Doug Brott

VaJim said:


> ...still nothing on my 2 HR-21-700s:nono: here in SE Virginia (as of 6am)


HR21-700 and HR23-700 are still spooling the older national release today. Some folks would have gotten it overnight last night, but not everyone. Just a little bit longer, but we are on the downhill side now.


----------



## Jhon69

Justin23 said:


> So I could get BBC's for the R-22 then hook up an external drive to the e-Sata port and in theory save myself $100?
> 
> J


As long as you already have the Slimline Dish.

Think you also need the HD Access before your R22 receives software 034c.


----------



## Doug Brott

Jhon69 said:


> As long as you already have the Slimline Dish.
> 
> Think you also need the HD Access before your R22 receives software 034c.


R22 runs off of the same 0x34c software as the HR21s. You need HD Access and an HD antenna to get HD programming on your R22 (oh, and those ever important BBCs in non-SWM installs).


----------



## captainjrl

Jaytee946 said:


> Received update on my 22-100 on 9 Sept, and 21-700 on 16 Sept in the Boise Idaho area.


Same dates here but located in Fresno, CA


----------



## The Fuzz 53

Got the update yesterday on my HR22 in Manville, NJ.


----------



## Jhon69

Doug Brott said:


> R22 runs off of the same 0x34c software as the HR21s. You need HD Access and an HD antenna to get HD programming on your R22 (oh, and those ever important BBCs in non-SWM installs).


Doug can DirecTV turn the R22 into an HR21 after the software upgrade 034c?

Otherwise if you don't have HD Access before the software upgrade can the R22 be changed later?.Read somewhere there was a problem with this?


----------



## cineplex1

Has anyone posted a "manual" on how to use the new features?


----------



## Jhon69

cineplex1 said:


> Has anyone posted a "manual" on how to use the new features?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164963


----------



## EricJRW

FWIIW: Yesterday at 2:29AM


----------



## billb660

I apologize if this has been asked and answered but I have a couple questions about the R22 and 0x034c. (I was sent the R22 several months ago as a replacement for a faulty SD receiver). I am currently only subscribed to SD programming with 1-18" dish. I called Directv tonight to see how I can get a new HD dish and they said I'd have to purchase a new HD receiver and new HP dish. Based on what I've read here so far that does not seem to be true.

My questions are:

1. Should I just go out and install a new HD dish myself? I installed the 18" myself, but know the HD dish is larger and sees more birds. If I do that, which HD dish do I need for my area?

2. Once I install the new dish, do I call Direct and tell them to update my account to show that I have an HD dish installed?

3. Will they then be able to activate the HD programming without trying to sell me a new receiver?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## tspainiv

Got the update on both of my boxes Tuesday morning around 2:30. I live outside Memphis, TN.

HR22-100 and HR20-700


----------



## Jhon69

billb660 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered but I have a couple questions about the R22 and 0x034c. (I was sent the R22 several months ago as a replacement for a faulty SD receiver). I am currently only subscribed to SD programming with 1-18" dish. I called Directv tonight to see how I can get a new HD dish and they said I'd have to purchase a new HD receiver and new HP dish. Based on what I've read here so far that does not seem to be true.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Should I just go out and install a new HD dish myself? I installed the 18" myself, but know the HD dish is larger and sees more birds. If I do that, which HD dish do I need for my area?
> 
> 2. Once I install the new dish, do I call Direct and tell them to update my account to show that I have an HD dish installed?
> 
> 3. Will they then be able to activate the HD programming without trying to sell me a new receiver?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


Does your R22 already have 034c on it now? from what I have read unless you already have the HD Access on your account and have your R22 already hooked up to the Slimline 5 LNB HD Dish or Slimline 3 LNB HD dish when the R22 gets the software upgrade 034c the R22 will not become an HDDVR.


----------



## Tuquala

Recieved this am (approx 1am, HR21-700) here in Kennewick, WA. Seems to work pretty well. Just finally having the option to use DLB now is great since moving from Tivo.

If you haven't found out yet, if you use "Active" it will kill the buffer on the channel you were watching, but doesn't affect the other tuner. I'm sure that is because the receiver is using the tuner to download the content for the "Active" channel. Not something I would normally do, but it is an action to be aware of!!


----------



## Jhon69

Tuquala said:


> Recieved this am (approx 1am, HR21-700) here in Kennewick, WA. Seems to work pretty well. Just finally having the option to use DLB now is great since moving from Tivo.
> 
> If you haven't found out yet, if you use "Active" it will kill the buffer on the channel you were watching, but doesn't affect the other tuner. I'm sure that is because the receiver is using the tuner to download the content for the "Active" channel. Not something I would normally do, but it is an action to be aware of!!


Correct so before you go to the Active channel you set DoublePlay on the same channel then you don't lose what you may want to see.


----------



## xandor

Received this version in Chicago on 9/15 at 02:26 hours.

I just hope that they can squeeze MRV in there somewhere. One can only hope!

Don't know if they are or not, I'm not completely up-to-date on what they are working on.


----------



## HerntDawg

Got mine on my hr21-700 last night at 1:58, about a week after the hr22-100.


----------



## penguin44

Out of town at the moment, but calling home in Des Moines our HR21-700 has not got it yet either.


----------



## dparisoe

I have been checking the firmware on the tv apps every morning it says 34c for my HR21-700 then in the afternoon when I get home hoping that it updated sometime throughout the day, I no luck. So then check to see if I can force and the Firmware TV app says 312, so this morning again it said 34c and I forced and got 34c. I was just sick of waiting.


----------



## erosroadie

Received update on HR20-100 in Western Chicago burbs on 9/15 @ 2:25 AM local time. Have yet to receive update on HR21-700. Curiously, we received and activated the HR21 6 months before the HR20, yet the "newer (activated)" unit received the update... 

Double Play works great! I’ve been waiting a looooooooooooooooooong time since deactivating my D*TiVo units…


----------



## jdspencer

Still waiting for the HR23 to get the upgrade. The HR20 got it a couple of days ago. But, I'm patient.


----------



## mcbeevee

Antenna Tuner2 was getting all 0's this morning on my oldest HR20-700 after heavy rain last night. A restart corrected the problem. At least the restart now takes less than 5 minutes!


----------



## Ed Campbell

Orient Express said:


> This may be a trivial discovery on my part, but have the on-screen progress bar and info panels been translucent all along, or is this a recent enhancement?


AFAIR - they've always been user adjustable. There's a general menu translucency setting, I believe.


----------



## TANK

Why are some HD DVR's in the same house getting the update and others are not ?


Is this going to happen for every update ?


----------



## Doug Brott

TANK said:


> Why are some HD DVR's in the same house getting the update and others are not ?
> 
> Is this going to happen for every update ?


This will probably happen during each transition, yes. The rollout is not complete as some HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems have not been updated yet. All other HR21s, the HR22s, R22s and HR20s should have received the update by now. It should not be much longer for the remaining HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems.


----------



## MarkN

jdspencer said:


> Still waiting for the HR23 to get the upgrade. The HR20 got it a couple of days ago. But, I'm patient.


still waiting for the HR21 in Cincinnati


----------



## whclark

Is the MRV Beta inside 0x34C? Doug pointed me to a set of instructions to activate MVR (from RedH.com) and although "Miscellaneous Options" appeared as a sub of the "Parental, Fav's & Setup" menu, "MultiroomDVR" was missing as an option of the "Misc Options" submenu. 

I fear it may have been removed which leads me to question 2. Can I force a specific software load, in this case one rev backwards. I REALLY want to play around with MRV.


----------



## Doug Brott

whclark,

You're looking for the threads in this forum ... 
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


----------



## Stanley Kritzik

For my HR21-Pro, I got the upgrade at about 2:20 AM Wednesday morning, in Milwaukee -- everything seems to be working smoothly.

Stan


----------



## phatmatt1215

We have both an HR21-700 and an HR20-700 The HR20-700 was updated a day or so with the new software while the HR21-700 has yet to be updated. Obviously both DVR's are in the same house. Is that normal?


----------



## Doug Brott

phatmatt1215 said:


> We have both an HR21-700 and an HR20-700 The HR20-700 was updated a day or so with the new software while the HR21-700 has yet to be updated. Obviously both DVR's are in the same house. Is that normal?


The rollout is not complete as some HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems have not been updated yet. All other HR21s, the HR22s, R22s and HR20s should have received the update by now. It should not be much longer for the remaining HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems.


----------



## phatmatt1215

Doug Brott said:


> The rollout is not complete as some HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems have not been updated yet. All other HR21s, the HR22s, R22s and HR20s should have received the update by now. It should not be much longer for the remaining HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems.


Thanks so much, Doug!


----------



## rugerboy58

Doug,

What is different about the HR21's that they are getting it last?

Still nothing in Western PA!


----------



## flakrat

I received it on my HR22 Tuesday at some point here in Birmingham, a co-worker got it that morning on his HR20 and a family member got it on their HR21, looks like the covered all bases in central Alabama


----------



## jonesron

Received the NR update on a HR22-100 on 9/15. One issue encounted today is it is supposed to be recording the Today Show and it shows in the program guide that it is being recorded and also shows up in To Do List. However, its wasn't actually recorded. No recording conflicts, as there are no other shows being recorded at the same time. There is no recording light on front panel of DVR and the show doesn't show up list of recorded shows. Looks like a bug in the NR.


----------



## Syzygy

All or most of my Keyword Autorecords are recording every rerun they can, even though all of them are set to First Run Only. This started happening as soon as I got the 0x034C update this Tuesday (9/15, 2:27 am).

Yesterday I went into one of them, canceled the Autorecord request and then set it up again using the original Keyword Search (again, specifying First Run Only)... but it persisted in recording reruns.


----------



## Syzygy

The History list descriptions (reasons) have changed with the 0x034C update. Where previously you had to drill down to see a reason that usually made no sense at all, now you can see the reason associated with the selected item in a space at the top of the History list. But these reasons may still be meaningless or at least useless; for example, I have several items that say _"This showing was deleted because of a problem retaining the program (2003/0/)."_


----------



## Justin23

Got the update at 3am on Tuesday...one noticible improvement is the speed of the guide & changing channels...

J


----------



## SPACEMAKER

So far, so good with this update. I am looking forward to using the live buffer this weekend.

Kudos to the CE group and D* for their continuing efforts for improvement.


----------



## VaJim

Still no joy in SE VA:nono2:


----------



## pete491

Guys,

I have yet to receive 0x034c. How do you "force" and update?

Thanks!


----------



## jdspencer

This has been discussed quite a bit.
Forcing the update won't work if DirecTV hasn't designated your receiver to get it.


----------



## Doug Brott

pete491 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have yet to receive 0x034c. How do you "force" and update?
> 
> Thanks!


Cannot be forced .. Not all HR2x-700 systems have received the update yet. The rollout is not complete. I'm about 98% certain you will have it by this time next week, though.


----------



## VaJim

Doug Brott said:


> Cannot be forced .. Not all HR2x-700 systems have received the update yet. The rollout is not complete. I'm about 98% certain you will have it by this time next week, though.


..any reason why this release seems to be taking longer than previous releases?


----------



## ATARI

Because DoublePlay is a major new feature, and D* wanted to make sure it works well on a subset of a given HR2x-xxx hardware platform before pushing it out to everybody on that given hardware platform.

I'm willing to bet that all HR owners will have it by the end of next week.


----------



## j0hnnyv

I got the update I believe on Tuesday this week and it is awesome!!! doubleplay is already getting major use. the box guide is sooooooooo fast now. much cleaner looking guide. subtle changes like tvmail, hide hd, etc. this update is really all about the lightning quick guide surfing and DOUBLEPLAY!!!


----------



## somguy

Just wondering if anyone in Florida has received the update yet? Are we thinking we'll have it by Sunday 09/27 or by Sunday 10/04? Hopefully soon because it's taking forever!! Thank you for your time and input.


----------



## zudy

I got it last week. We are on the east coast


----------



## Doug Brott

VaJim said:


> ..any reason why this release seems to be taking longer than previous releases?


I don't get information that is detailed enough to answer that question, but honestly, I'd say that there are simply more HD DVRs in the field now than there used to be and the controlled release just takes longer to implement.


----------



## Doug Brott

There are still some HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems that have not received the update. Don't worry, it's coming ...


----------



## greenelucky

Doug Brott said:


> There are still some HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems that have not received the update. Don't worry, it's coming ...


Count me as one of them.


----------



## jluzbet69

somguy said:


> Just wondering if anyone in Florida has received the update yet? Are we thinking we'll have it by Sunday 09/27 or by Sunday 10/04? Hopefully soon because it's taking forever!! Thank you for your time and input.


I got it Saturday right after I activated a R22:eek2:


----------



## jsrobertso

Regarding DoublePlay...
Please forgive me if this has been discussed, but...
Why can't DoublePlay be enabled all the time?
I don't want to have to remember to enable, I just want to use my Previous button and not have to worry about the down arrow to enable.


----------



## jdspencer

jsrobertso said:


> Regarding DoublePlay...
> Please forgive me if this has been discussed, but...
> Why can't DoublePlay be enabled all the time?
> I don't want to have to remember to enable, I just want to use my Previous button and not have to worry about the down arrow to enable.


From what I've read, DirecTV needs to be able to use a tuner for the DirecTV Cinema content.


----------



## Richierich

My Wife Wants To Know If Double Play Is Like Foreplay???


----------



## Drew2k

Check out the great DoublePlay: FAQ - lots of answers to questions you may have had ... and many you may not have though of yet!


----------



## VaJim

ATARI said:


> Because DoublePlay is a major new feature, and D* wanted to make sure it works well on a subset of a given HR2x-xxx hardware platform before pushing it out to everybody on that given hardware platform.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that all HR owners will have it by the end of next week.


...I'd gladly trade you one DoublePlay feature for one more-responsive remote and one fully functional caller id. I doubt I'll every use the DoublePlay feature. Came home tonight and my wife was about to throw the HR21-700 in the trash. I've tried to buy some time telling her that an update is due any day now. The remote is almost useless and when it does work I could send a cb signal to the SAT faster.:grin:

I'm hoping that tomorrow we get an update that will address this sluggish remote. If it weren't for the RBR, I'm sure she would have trashed the DTV long ago. Reading the previous post, I guess a 'forced update' is worthless..? In the past, Tuesdays was my lucky day.:sure:


----------



## bgmike

Double Play enabled me to watch football like it was truly intended this weekend....2 at a time without commercials and never missing a snap! I love it and when the update arrived it was like Christmas morning. I am still giddy.


----------



## diverdra

richierich said:


> My Wife Wants To Know If Double Play Is Like Foreplay???


Well my Tivo-loving wife who has been without her double buffer for 16 months is SO happy with DoublePlay that DP is having the same affect as foreplay  I LOVE YOU DIRECTV!!!

An yes this past weekend, DP was used all day Saturday and Sunday for the perfect football experience.


----------



## ohpuckhead

In NE Ohio, so do not lose hope!


----------



## VaJim

..got it this morning on one of our HR21-700. Will check the other one (bedroom) tonight.


----------



## Guest

Got it here this morning on my HR21-700. Nice!


----------



## jeffmacguy

Just received it on my HR21-700's overnight... got it on my -100 last week.


----------



## greenelucky

Got it this morning at 3:26 in Mass. HR21-700.


----------



## taz291819

Received it last week (Tuesday or Wednesday). One thing I noticed is it's much quicker to reboot. If I had to do a reboot in the past, it would take about 10 minutes. Had to reboot last night due to storms (Tuner 1 wouldn't reset), and it only took 5 minutes total.


----------



## lparsons21

I just got the 034C update last night on my HR21-700.

It is a very little faster at going to the guide, but guide scrolling is still painfully slow. Going to the 'list' of recordings is still slow as is scrolling through it as well. Remote response is still crap.

The bright side is DLB. Even if implemented in an odd way, it does work and seems to work well. But then doing things oddly is nothing new for Direct, is it? I mean, it started with an HDDVR with 4 tuners but only 2 available to record on at any given time, and OTA 'scanning' being pretty much non-existent.

I would now give it a grade of C compared to the D I gave it during that polling a bit ago. And while 'C' is a passing grade, it still fails when directly compared to the E* Vip722k in almost all areas.


----------



## phatmatt1215

Finally got the update for the other receiver early Tuesday morning.


----------



## dcowboy7

Got it today & yep im in the "there should be a pause option in the menu" camp for doubleplay.

To hit the pause button each time is annoying.

I just want to go back & forth between 2 channels & have each show pick up right where i left off.


----------



## Laker44

Received the update around 3am.
It seems like it took care of the issues i was having in this thread.The playback live and on my recordings seem better.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163705


----------



## TANK

My 23-700 got the update this morning in Central Florida


----------



## SteelDog

Can someone direct me to a thread discussing the dreaded "vrrrrrrp" sound on the HD stations? Someone mentioned it above but I have a few questions. Did Direct TV every acknowledge the problem, what is the problem etc....

Just some questions.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Richierich

I think you need to do a Search on BRRRRRRPPP!!!


----------



## mhudson78660

I finally got the update on my HR21-700 last night.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Received my update yesterday morning at 3:26am for my HR21-700. 

I can't stand the dreaded BRRRRRRPP, usually happens on FOX for me.


----------



## Green23

Got update on my HR23/700 yesterday here in SC


----------



## VaJim

VaJim said:


> ..got it this morning on one of our HR21-700. Will check the other one (bedroom) tonight.


,,both machines (HR21-700) have it. So far so good. If you do happen to turn on the DoublePlay, how do you turn it off?:grin:


----------



## kpantz

VaJim said:


> ,,both machines (HR21-700) have it. So far so good. If you do happen to turn on the DoublePlay, how do you turn it off?:grin:


Got it yesterday here in PA on both of my HR23-700s. I don't think you can actually turn it off unless you start a recording.

I find it to be working quite well, though I think I would definitely enjoy an auto-pause when you leave a tuner. I was using it to entertain myself with episodes of The Office and Seinfeld between innings of the Yanks/Halos.


----------



## jdh8668

Finally got mine on HR-21 700 at 7:30 last night. Way to go Directv. Of all hours to send it down, you send it during primetime! GRRRRRR!!


----------



## Movieman

I upgraded my H23-600 and was sent the HR22-100. Within a few minutes of the installation it was already taking the new firmware.


----------



## joannel

I'm very happy with the DLB although it is a little strange setting up the two channels you want to toggle back and forth. I also like the buffer on sports events..I use that option often. I used to record the show following the event, and now the buffer is almost automatically done.


----------



## Jhon69

VaJim said:


> ,,both machines (HR21-700) have it. So far so good. If you do happen to turn on the DoublePlay, how do you turn it off?:grin:


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164963 :grin:


----------



## nickff

Is it common for boxes in the same household to get updated weeks apart?

My HR22 updated quite some time ago, but my HR21 has yet to do so.


----------



## zudy

nickff said:


> Is it common for boxes in the same household to get updated weeks apart?
> 
> My HR22 updated quite some time ago, but my HR21 has yet to do so.


You should have both your boxes updated by now. You may want to try to download it.


----------



## cyberbubba

You can do a force download of the software ..... simply restart your unit, when you see the Welcome screen input the following numbers into your remote: 02468 and then a manal download of the software will begin.
This applies to hr21/700 for sure, probably other units as well.


----------



## mx6bfast

I've noticed since this dl the hard drives on 2 of my 3 hr20's seem to be working a lot harder. So much so that I can hear it from 15 ft away. During these times when the hdd is running hard the video/audio on what I am watching will skip. This will happen for almost a minute. I have so constantly hit the recall button.

I've noticed I am losing signal from 2 OTA stations a lot more now. Usually the signal meter will read 0, but like last night even though it read 0, when I went to the program that is being recorded from that OTA station there will be audio/video like there wasn't a problem. I can go back into the signal meter when I go have a signal and it's solid in the 70's. 

I'm not sure if the OTA thing is local or not, but I never had either one of these problems before.


----------



## dcowboy7

Its sooo sssssslllllllllllllllooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Whomever said this would speed it up is on drugs.


----------



## Doug Brott

dcowboy7 said:


> Its sooo sssssslllllllllllllllooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> Whomever said this would speed it up is on drugs.


What is slow? Playback, Trickplay, LIST, GUIDE?


----------



## dcowboy7

Doug Brott said:


> What is slow? Playback, Trickplay, LIST, GUIDE?


Menu options, guide speed, list.


----------



## buckweet1980

Second this.. Absolutely awful.. guide takes forever, changing channels takes forever, have to hit the remote button many times to get it to do a task.


very annoying.. it just keeps getting worse and worse with every software upgrade.


----------



## ATARI

My HR20 is the same, if not a tad faster with this release.


----------



## tthunder38

Mine is still very slow to respond to the remote. All aspects included.


----------



## jspiewak

Since receiving this new software it seems the hard drive activity is a lot more abundant. Specifically our bedroom HR20 after done watching for the evening and shutting the tv and dvr off to go to bed we can hear the hard drive doing something for 15-20 minutes. Is this normal or new functionality ? Anyone else experience this ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jspiewak said:


> Since receiving this new software it seems the hard drive activity is a lot more abundant. Specifically our bedroom HR20 after done watching for the evening and shutting the tv and dvr off to go to bed we can hear the hard drive doing something for 15-20 minutes. Is this normal or new functionality ? Anyone else experience this ?


You might just be hearing the buffer continuing in the background.

Otherwise...have not noticed anything different.


----------



## mx6bfast

jspiewak said:


> Since receiving this new software it seems the hard drive activity is a lot more abundant. Specifically our bedroom HR20 after done watching for the evening and shutting the tv and dvr off to go to bed we can hear the hard drive doing something for 15-20 minutes. Is this normal or new functionality ? Anyone else experience this ?


I have, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2231831#post2231831.


----------



## bwaldron

mx6bfast said:


> I have, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2231831#post2231831.


I have also experienced a significant increase in drive seek noise on the HR20-700. It's not impacting performance, but it's new trick of occasional frantic bursts of disk activity in a relatively quiet room can be annoying.


----------



## jspiewak

Thanks. I'm glad I wasn't going crazy being the only one noticing this. Yeah it's like crazy bursts of hard drive activity at random times. Whether the dvr is on and we are watching tv or its off. Somewhat annoying in the bedroom when trying to go to sleep.


----------



## mx6bfast

I've experienced issues with our OTA tuner on channels I have never had issues with before. I wonder if those are when the hdd is working pretty hard?


----------



## mx6bfast

This hdd thing is really getting on my nerves. It's making my wife extremely mad too. Looks like I'll have to CE to get a different software version and hope it's fixed.


----------



## HarryD

I got it on Sept 22 here in PA... just love the local forecast on the weather channel... finally!!


----------



## buckweet1980

WHAT THE HECK!!!

So I want to know what directv did.. Ever since 034c came out my receivers have been SLOOOWWW and the slowest ever, it would take a few seconds for the guide to come up, seconds to change the channel and the remote never responded trying to direct in the direct channel number. I've rebooted (RBR'ed) many times and it never helped.

Today I come home to use my main receiver and its lightning fast again.. Did directv have debug logging turned on 34c software and forgot to turn it off maybe? All I can say is everything is really fast now.. I did check and it is still 34c software.. I haven't tried my box upstairs yet tho. They had to do something, there is no way it just magically gets better like this without them doing something.


WEIRD!


----------

